# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Բարև, Ակումբ.am, ես...

## Artgeo

Քանի որ վերջին ժամանակահատվածում շատացել էին նորեկների այս տեսքի գրառումները, որոշեցինք առանձին թեմա բացել, որտեղ նորեկները (նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են իհարկե) կարող են գրել իրենց մասին։ 

Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ.am  :Smile:

----------


## kristal

Հարգեցի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lianchik

> Քանի որ վերջին ժամանակահատվածում շատացել էին նորեկների այս տեսքի գրառումները, որոշեցինք առանձին թեմա բացել, որտեղ նորեկները (նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են իհարկե) կարող են գրել իրենց մասին։ 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ.ամ


Հատկապես ինչի մասին պատմենք??????????????????????????
Ես Լիանա Բարոյանս , ծնվաց 1986 թվին հուլիսի 8 ին
Սիրում եմ երբ ժամանակը իմաստալից է անցնում:

----------


## Artgeo

Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: 
Պարտադիր չէ պատմել Լիանա ջան, պարզապես շատերը ուրիշ թեմաներում ողջունում էին բոլոր ակումբցիներին, իրենց մասին էին գրում, կամ էլ պարզապես ուզում էին հայտնել, որ իրենք միացել են մեզ  :Smile:  Հենց դրա համար էլ բացեցի այս թեման:

----------


## Taurus

> Սիրում եմ երբ ժամանակը իմաստալից է անցնում:


Ուրեմն ճիշտ ես արել , որ դառել ես Ակումբի անդամ :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Սիրում եմ երբ ժամանակը իմաստալից է անցնում:


Դե քիչ մտի էս ֆորում:

Անտիգովազդը դա նույն գովազդն է:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Anushik

Բարև ձեզ :Smile: 
նորեկներ ընդունու՞մ եք:

----------


## Arsen

> Դե քիչ մտի էս ֆորում:


 :Hands Up:   :Ok:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Բարև ձեզ
> նորեկներ ընդունու՞մ եք:


Բարև: Այո: Ընդունում ենք, համենայնդեպս ես ընդունում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Anushik

ես չէի էլ կասկածում :Smile: 
մի քանի օր ֆոռւմը կարդալը բավական էր հասկանալու համար ինչքան ջերմ մթնոլորտ է այստեղ տիրում :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Բարի գալուստ Անուշիկ  :Smile:

----------


## Anushik

Շնորհակալ եմ Artgeo ջան :Smile:

----------


## Angelina

Բարև Լիանա ջան, ինչպես ե՞ս:  Շատ կցանկանայի քեզ հետ ծանոթանալ: Սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ:_

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
_


> ես չէի էլ կասկածում
> մի քանի օր ֆոռւմը կարդալը բավական էր հասկանալու համար ինչքան ջերմ մթնոլորտ է այստեղ տիրում


Անուշիկ դու իրոք շատ լավ աղջիկ ես:_

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
_ :Bad:   :Love:   :Xeloq:   :Blush:   :Shok:   :Bad:  


>

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բարև ակումբ…
Ետ կընդունե՞ս մեղավորիս :Blush:  …

----------


## քաղաքացի

Բարևևևևևևևևևևև: Էս ու՞ր ես կորել: Առանց ձեն հանելու փախար գնացիր: Բա հիմա որ չնդունենք լավ կլինի  :Tongue: 
Լավա տղերքը վերադառնում են  :Smile: 
Բարի վերադարձ  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բարև բոլորին,
> 
> Իմ մասին ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Անունս Ալեքս է, Կանադացի եմ, Մոնրեալում եմ ապրում։ Թարգմանիչ եմ, բայց անգլերեն և ֆրանսերեն լեզուների հետ աշխատում եմ։ Հայերենս մի քիչ տկար է. հայերեն խոսելու և գրելու շատ առիթ չունեմ։ ՈՒրեմն փորձում եմ ինտերնետում մի քիչ գրել ու կարդալ։ Փորձում եմ նաև արևելահայերեն սովորել (արեւմտահայերէն կը խօսիմ եւ դասական ուղղագրութեամբ սորվեցայ գրել)։
> 
> Բարևներ


Բարև Ալեքս և բարի գալուստ Ակումբ:  :Smile:  
Ողջունում եմ քո հայերենը զարգացնելու որոշումը  :Smile: 
Ակումբում կան մասնագիտությամբ բանասերներ, որոնք կպատասխանեն քո բոլոր հարցերին համապատասխան բաժնում և նրանից դուրս: Բացի դրանից, եթե ուզում ես արևելահայերեն ավելի լաց խոսել (գրել), երևի ճիշտ կլինի գրես արևելահայերեն և բանասերներից որևէ մեկին խնդրես նամակների միջոցով գրել սխալները: Ինչևէ, դա քո գործն է:
Իմ կողմից մաղթում եմ բարի ժամանց:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, արտասահմանից կարող ես մտնել http://cpanel.host.am/~akumb/ հասցեով, որև իմ կարծիքով ավելի արագ է բացում:  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բարև բոլորին,
> 
> Իմ մասին ի՞նչ ասեմ։ Անունս Ալեքս է, Կանադացի եմ, Մոնրեալում եմ ապրում։ Թարգմանիչ եմ, բայց անգլերեն և ֆրանսերեն լեզուների հետ աշխատում եմ։ Հայերենս մի քիչ տկար է. հայերեն խոսելու և գրելու շատ առիթ չունեմ։ ՈՒրեմն փորձում եմ ինտերնետում մի քիչ գրել ու կարդալ։ Փորձում եմ նաև արևելահայերեն սովորել (արեւմտահայերէն կը խօսիմ եւ դասական ուղղագրութեամբ սորվեցայ գրել)։
> 
> Բարևներ


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## Root

Հոպլաաա .. Պինգվինս այսօր *3 ամսեկան* ամուրի... թու ակումբցի է ... տանանայ նամ նամ , շաբադաբադաշ   :LOL:  :LOL:  :Cool:

----------


## malaletka

Դե Բարև ձեզ...

----------


## Anuta

> Դե Բարև ձեզ...


Barev dzez, es chem karoxanum grel hayeren, bolor xorhurdner@ ogtagorceci, chi stacvum, inch arac, guce ev heranam...............

indz mot windows che, ayl macintosh, browsers el mozilla e, mi xosqov ci stacvum

----------


## asho

Բարեվ ձեզ:

Ես այնքան էլ նորեկ չեմ, բայց ոնցոր ինձ ոչ մեկ չի նկատում, ու ես դրանից նեղվում եմ: Ես Անուշն եմ, 15 տարեկան եմ: Սիրում եմ շփվել մարդկանց հետ: Չեմ սիրում, որ ինձ անուշադրության են մատնում: Իմ հետ էլ խոսացեք էլիիիիիիիիիիիիիի................................. :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անուշ ջան, ես քեզ գոնե շատ լավ նկատում եմ  :Smile: 
Ու լիքը բաներ կարող եմ քո մասին պատմել՝ դատելով քո գրառումներից:
Թեկուզ էն, որ գիտեմ, որ դու քրիստոնյա ես  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Բարև, Անուշ  :Smile: 
Գրառումդ ավատարիդ նենց սազե՜ց  :Jpit:

----------


## asho

Վաաաաայ, չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան ուրախացա, որ գոնե 2 հոգի պատասխանեցին իմ գրածին:

----------


## Apsara

> Վաաաաայ, չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան ուրախացա, որ գոնե 2 հոգի պատասխանեցին իմ գրածին:


Վաայ Անուշ ինձ թվացել էր տղա ես, Աշո նիկտդ Արշո անունն է հիշեցնում :LOL: 
կներես, բայց այստեղ ոչ ոք քեզ անուշադրության չի մատնում, քիչ-քիչ հունի մեջ կմտնես :Cool:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Վաաաաայ, չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան ուրախացա, որ գոնե 2 հոգի պատասխանեցին իմ գրածին


Քեզ երկու հոգի են պատասխանե՞լ:   :Shok:  Ամիսներ առաջ անվան ստուգաբանությունների թեմայում  բավականին շատ հետաքրքրություն էիր առաջացրել ակումցիների մոտ:  :Wink:  Մոռացե՞լ ես:  :Cool:

----------


## Second Chance

Բարև  ձեզ .... ես  Անին  եմ ,  ինձ  ձեզ  մոտ  դուր  է  գալիս  :Wink:  առայժմ  այսքանը  կարող  եմ  ասել  իմ  մասին...

----------


## Philosopher

> Բարև  ձեզ .... ես  Անին  եմ ,  ինձ  ձեզ  մոտ  դուր  է  գալիս  առայժմ  այսքանը  կարող  եմ  ասել  իմ  մասին...


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Բարեվ Ամինա , մենք (ես որ հաստատ) ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ այստեղ դուր է գալիս:
դեռ կծանոթանանք

----------


## Dina

Բարև Ակումբ ես Դիանան եմ. 
վաղուցվանից եմ գրանցված, շատ եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումները,բայց հազվադեմ եմ գրում։ :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ ինձ գիտեք թե չէ  :Wink: 

(մոտս են զգացողություն  որ կինոների մեգ լինում ա է, հիվանդանոցում ալկագոլիկները հավաքվում են մի սեղանի շուրգ ու պատմում են իրենց մասին , ու երբ նոր մարդ ա լինում բոլորը բարձրաձայն ողջունում են նրան, չգիտեմ տեսել եք թե չէ, բայց նման իրավիճակ ա  :LOL: )   ժող. կատակ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ





> Բարեվ Ամինա , մենք (ես որ հաստատ) ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ այստեղ դուր է գալիս:
> դեռ կծանոթանանք


Շնորհակալ  եմ  լավ  ընդունելության  համար :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բարև  ձեզ .... ես  Անին  եմ ,  ինձ  ձեզ  մոտ  դուր  է  գալիս  առայժմ  այսքանը  կարող  եմ  ասել  իմ  մասին...


Բարև Amina :Smile: 
Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ։ Չնայած արդեն սկսել ենք։  :Smile:

----------


## Մականուն

Բարև Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ (չգիտեմ թե որքանով ճիշտ է հնչում վերջինս), մի քանի օր է ինչ կարդում ու արտահայտում եմ կարծիքս այս կայքում ու առայժմ բավականին տպավորիչ է; Հուսամ, որ "բավականինը" ընթացքում կդառնա "շատ" :Hands Up:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բարի գալուստ :Wink:  Մենք էլ հուսանք, որ մեր ակումբի արժանավոր անդամ կդառնաս :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բարև Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ …


Բարի գալուտ Ակումբ։  :Smile: 
Քեզ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բարև ԱԿՈՒՄԲ.am, 
ես` Cassiopeia-ս որպես ակումբի անդամ, այսօր բոլորում եմ իմ մեկ ամյակը :Smile: : Ուղիղ մեկ տարի առաջ այս օրը, շնորհիվ արդեն հին ակումբցի Արամի, իմացա այս կայքի մասին _(շնորհակալություն նրան)_: Այնուհետև սկսեցի կատարել առաջին գրառումներս (ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, առաջին գրառումներս եղել են հենց ՍԵՐ, ԶԳԱՑՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐ, ՌՈՄԱՆՏԻԿԱ բաժնում, որի մոդերատորն եմ հանդիսանում հիմա): Սկզբում այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ “ավելորդ” էի ակումբցիների մեջ :Blush: : Անկեղծ, բավական չոր վերաբերմունքի արժանացա: Սակայն ավելի ուշադիր լինելով, հասկացա, որ այդպես չէ ու “երկու ոտքս” ամուր դրեցի գետնին ու հաստատվեցի ակումբում :Smile: : 
Այսօրվա պես հիշում եմ առաջին հանդիպումը ակումբցիների հետ, մանրամասները Ակումբի աղմկահարույց բացահայտումներ-ում: Հետո որոշ հանգամանքներից դրդված որոշեցի հեռանալ ակումբից` Լավ տղեքը հեռանում են: Սակայն չկարողացա, ուժերս չներեցին կորցնել այն, ինչ նոր էի ձեռք բերել: 
Ու իրոք, հավաստիացնում եմ, այստեղ ձեռք բերած հոգևոր արժեքները ոչ մի սուլթանի հարստություն չի փոխարինվի :Smile: : 
Դպրոցում մի արտահայտություն էինք հաճախ լսում` դպրոցը ձեր երկրորդ տունն է, իսկ ես ասում եմ, *ակումբը մեր վիրտուալ տունն է, իր տեսակի մեջ եզակին* :Wink: :
*ԱԿՈՒՄԲ, ՔԵԶ ՇԱԱԱՏ ԵՄ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ* :Love:

----------


## Archie Goodwin

Ողջույն ակումբ.էյէմ ...

ես Նարեկն եմ , սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ-ի Ինֆորմատիկայի և կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետի 3րդ կուրսում,,, ինքս հանդիսանում եմ մեկ այլ ֆորումի ադմինիստրատոր, ավելորդ գովազդ չանելու համար կլռեմ թե որ,,, սիրում եմ կարդալ, նամանավանդ անձրևոտ եղանակին , թեյ ըմպելուն զուգընթաց,,, սերտ կապեր ունեմ սպորտի հետ,,, հիմնականում շախմատի և մեծ թենիսի... կաշխատեմ ֆորումում ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել... բայց խոսք չեմ տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նարեկ, բարի գալուստ ակումբ.am… :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ողջույն ակումբ.էյէմ ...
> 
> ես Նարեկն եմ , սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ-ի Ինֆորմատիկայի և կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետի 3րդ կուրսում,,, ինքս հանդիսանում եմ մեկ այլ ֆորումի ադմինիստրատոր, ավելորդ գովազդ չանելու համար կլռեմ թե որ,,, սիրում եմ կարդալ, նամանավանդ անձրևոտ եղանակին , թեյ ըմպելուն զուգընթաց,,, սերտ կապեր ունեմ սպորտի հետ,,, հիմնականում շախմատի և մեծ թենիսի... կաշխատեմ ֆորումում ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել... բայց խոսք չեմ տալիս


Ուխ~ մի կիրառականցի էլ ավելիացավ բարի գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Բարև, Նարեկ  :Smile: 
Բարի գալուստ Դար ակումբ։ Հաճելու ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ քեզ։

Ավատարիցդ ու ստորագրությունիցդ դատելով՝ բացի սպորտից նաև Pink Floyd–ի սիրահար ես  :Ok:

----------


## Վարդ

Չնայած արդեն վաղուց եմ այս ֆորումում, ու սա իմ առաջին գրառումը չի, բայց մեկա ցանկություն ունեմ ներկայանալու, եթե դեմ չեք լինի  :Blush:  
Ես Վարդուհին են, 15 տարեկան… Շուտով կլինեմ 16: Ծնվել եմ ու ապրում եմ Գերմանիայում, հայերեն գիտեմ մենակ իմ ծնողների շնորհիվ… զզվում եմ ստեղի բնակչությունից ու հատկապես լեզվից, հենց հնարավորություն ունենամ կգնամ հայաստան ապրելու:
Սիրելուց ու սիրուց գլուխ չեմ հանում… արդեն մեծ մարդ եմ, բայց դեռ երեխություններ եմ անում… հուսանք 16 տարեկան դարնակուց հետո կխելքովնամ  :LOL: 
Սիրում եմ բնություն, չեմ սիրում ուտել, սիրում եմ ապրել, չեմ սիրում սպասել, սիրում եմ  նկարել. չեմ սիրում քնել, սիրում եմ կենդանիներ, չեմ սիրում ցուրտ ու քամի…

----------


## Archie Goodwin

Բոլորիցդ շատ Շնորհակալ եմ ...

Արշակին -    

Նկատեցիր :Wink: ... Ընդհանրապես կլասսիկ ռոքի սիրահարել եմ, բայց թե Pink Floydը մնում է Pink Floyd ,,, կարծում եմ դու համաձայն ես,,, լավ այդ հարցը կքննարկենք համապատասխան բոարդում :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Բարև, Վարդուհի  :Smile: 
Հաճելիորեն զարմանում եմ,  երբ տարիներ շարունակ Հայաստանում չապրած մարդու գրառումներից չեմ նկատում, չի զգացվում նրա Հայաստանում չլինելը։

----------


## Apsara

Վայ մի հատ էլ Վարդուհի :Smile:  Բարի գալուստ Վարդուհուն Վարդուհուց :LOL: :

----------


## Universe

> Սիրում եմ բնություն, չեմ սիրում ուտել, սիրում եմ ապրել, չեմ սիրում սպասել, սիրում եմ նկարել. չեմ սիրում քնել, սիրում եմ կենդանիներ, չեմ սիրում ցուրտ ու քամի…


Ես էլ... Աչքիս նույն նշանի տակ ենք ծնվել Վարդուհի ջան  :Wink: 
Ոտքդ էլ խերով լինի...

----------


## Universe

> Ոտքդ էլ խերով լինի...


Փաստորեն խերով չեղա՞վ...  :Xeloq:   :Shok:

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

Բարև ակուբ.am :Smile: 
Ես Լուսինեն եմ:
Կարելի է ասել նորեկ, որովհետև շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչում ակումբում ու բացի այդ շատ քիչ գրառումներ եմ արել: Ակումբ եկա պատահաբար` Չարենցի ստեղծագործությունները որոնելիս, միանգամից հետաքրքրեց ու գրանցվեցի:
Սիրելի ակումբցիներ հուսով եմ դեռ կունենամ հնարավորություն Ձեզ հետ ծանոթանալու` ոչ միայն Ձեր հետաքրքիր գրառումները կարդալով :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

Բարի գալուստ Լուսինե ջան :Smile: , ուրախ եմ(ենք) որ ակումբը քեզ դուրա եկել :Smile: , ուրախ կլինենք նաև ռեալում ծանոթանալ :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

> Բարև ակուբ.am
> Ես Լուսինեն եմ:
> Կարելի է ասել նորեկ, որովհետև շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչում ակումբում ու բացի այդ շատ քիչ գրառումներ եմ արել: Ակումբ եկա պատահաբար` Չարենցի ստեղծագործությունները որոնելիս, միանգամից հետաքրքրեց ու գրանցվեցի:


Բարի գալուստ, Ակումբ :Smile: 
Եթե Չարենցի գործերը փնտրելիս ես Ակումբում հայտնվել, ուրեմն դու գտել ես Ակումբը, Ակումբն էլ` քեզ:




> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ հուսով եմ դեռ կունենամ հնարավորություն Ձեզ հետ ծանոթանալու` ոչ միայն Ձեր հետաքրքիր գրառումները կարդալով


Իսկ մենք վստահ ենք :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Բարև ակուբ.am
> Ես Լուսինեն եմ:
> Կարելի է ասել նորեկ, որովհետև շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչում ակումբում ու բացի այդ շատ քիչ գրառումներ եմ արել: Ակումբ եկա պատահաբար` Չարենցի ստեղծագործությունները որոնելիս, միանգամից հետաքրքրեց ու գրանցվեցի:
> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ հուսով եմ դեռ կունենամ հնարավորություն Ձեզ հետ ծանոթանալու` ոչ միայն Ձեր հետաքրքիր գրառումները կարդալով


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, Լուսինե :Smile: 
Իմիջայլոց, քո՝ այդ քիչ գրառումներն ինձ արդեն հասցրել են դուր գալ :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

> Բարև ակուբ.am
> Ես Լուսինեն եմ:
> Կարելի է ասել նորեկ, որովհետև շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչում ակումբում ու բացի այդ շատ քիչ գրառումներ եմ արել: Ակումբ եկա պատահաբար` Չարենցի ստեղծագործությունները որոնելիս, միանգամից հետաքրքրեց ու գրանցվեցի:
> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ հուսով եմ դեռ կունենամ հնարավորություն Ձեզ հետ ծանոթանալու` ոչ միայն Ձեր հետաքրքիր գրառումները կարդալով


Ողջույն Լուսինե ջան :Smile: 
Նկատել եմ, որ ո՛չ միայն Չարենց, այլ նաև Սևակ ես սիրում, ու ընդհանրապես գրականության սիրահար ես: Դրանով արդեն իսկ վայելում ես իմ համակրանքը: Հուսամ ավելի լավ կճանաչենք իրար, ու կդառնաս ակումբի ամենասիրված ու սպասված անդամներից:

----------


## Caprise

Բարեև Ակումբ, ես էլ Նունեն եմ: Վաղուց էի լսել այս ֆորումի մասին:
Մի խոսքով, ընդունեք    :Wink:

----------


## Goga

> Բարեև Ակումբ, ես էլ Նունեն եմ: Վաղուց էի լսել այս ֆորումի մասին:
> Մի խոսքով, ընդունեք


Բարև Նունե ջան, բարի գալուստ ֆորում, այն քեզ շատ դուր կգա :Ok:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարի Գալուստ

----------


## Universe

> Բարեև Ակումբ, ես էլ Նունեն եմ: Վաղուց էի լսել այս ֆորումի մասին:
> Մի խոսքով, ընդունեք


Ֆորումի անցամների ցանկը համալրվեց եւս մեկ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչով...
Ողջո՛ւյն ))

----------


## Sabrina

Բարև Ակումբ, ես Սաբրինան եմ, հույսով եմ ինձ կնդունեք Ձեր շարքերը....

----------


## Universe

> Բարև Ակումբ, ես Սաբրինան եմ, հույսով եմ ինձ կնդունեք Ձեր շարքերը....


Ողջույն: Համոզված եղիր, որ այստեղ դու ձեռք կբերես նոր ընկերներ, կգտնես քեզ հետաքրքրող բազմաթիվ հարցերի պատասխաններ... Մի խոսքով Բարի գալուստ)): Իսկ կպատմե՞ս թե ինչպես հայտնվեցիր ակումբում)))

----------


## Sabrina

Շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ ընդունելության համար :Smile: 
Իհարկե կպատմեմ, ավելի ճիշտ կպատմեի,......եթե հիշեի......
Հիշում եմ, որ մի քանի անգամ այցելել եմ որպես հյուր,... թեմաները շատ էին դուր եկել,...հետո որոշեցի անդամագրվել, ինչի համար շատ ուրախ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Վայ ես չեմ ներկայացել  :Pardon: 

Բարև Ձեզ, ես Սվետան, Վիվ(ա)(ե)-ն, Vivuk-ն, Svetulik-ն, Svetik-ն, Սվետոչկա-ն, Վիվոչկա-ն, Սվետուշկա, և այլն և այլն եմ ...  :Jpit: ( իբր թե չեք ճանաչում  :LOL: ): Կենսագրությունս չպատմեմ, արդեն գիտեք  :Jpit:  Ներկայացնեմ թե ինչպես հայտնվեցի Ակումբում ... : Ճիշտն ասաց անսպասելի էր Ակումբում գրանցվելս, ուրեմ անեկդոտներ էի ման գալիս սայթերում և բարեկամս մի քանի սայթեր տվեց անեկդոտների, որոնց մեջ կար նաև Դար Ակումբը, կարդացի..., խորացա մյուս թեմաների մեջ և զգացի, որ այստեղ հետաքրքիր է, հետաքրքիր թեմաներ, հետաքրքիր մարդիկ..., ինչպես նաև շատ ձգեց Հայոց լեզուն  :Love: , երազ էր թվում  :Blush: , ամբողջը մայրենի լեզվով, ինչպես նաև ծանոթանալ, շփվել հայ երիտասարդության հետ, ընկերանալ, մի բան, որն ինձ համար շատ անհրաժեշտ էր... :Sad:  Դե լավ կարծում եմ բավական է  :Smile:  Էստեղ ներկայանում եմ, որ ընդունված լինեմ Ակումբի կողմից *պաշտոնապես*  :Jpit:   Դե ինչ ընդունվա՞ծ եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ծով

Չէ :Tongue: ... :LOL: Սվե՛տ, մի քիչ էլ սպասեիր էրեխեքիդ հետ ընդունվեիր... :LOL: 
Ես քեզ ղղղղղղղղղ..ռռռռռռռռռ....վաղուց ընդունել եմ...
-merci
-de rien... :LOL: 
այ, մոտավորապես էդ օրվանից լիքը առաջ :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Ամենապաշտոնական ընդունելությունը ոչ պաշտոնական ջերմությունն ա :Smile: ...ի՞նչ, քեզ չեն ներարկել :Blush:  :Tongue: ..բա էլ ի՞նչ կա...

----------


## Armeno

> Վայ ես չեմ ներկայացել 
> 
> Բարև Ձեզ, ես Սվետան, Վիվ(ա)(ե)-ն, Vivuk-ն, Svetulik-ն, Svetik-ն, Սվետոչկա-ն, Վիվոչկա-ն, Սվետուշկա, և այլն և այլն եմ ... ( իբր թե չեք ճանաչում ): Կենսագրությունս չպատմեմ, արդեն գիտեք  Ներկայացնեմ թե ինչպես հայտնվեցի Ակումբում ... : Ճիշտն ասաց անսպասելի էր Ակումբում գրանցվելս, ուրեմ անեկդոտներ էի ման գալիս սայթերում և բարեկամս մի քանի սայթեր տվեց անեկդոտների, որոնց մեջ կար նաև Դար Ակումբը, կարդացի..., խորացա մյուս թեմաների մեջ և զգացի, որ այստեղ հետաքրքիր է, հետաքրքիր թեմաներ, հետաքրքիր մարդիկ..., ինչպես նաև շատ ձգեց Հայոց լեզուն , երազ էր թվում , ամբողջը մայրենի լեզվով, ինչպես նաև ծանոթանալ, շփվել հայ երիտասարդության հետ, ընկերանալ, մի բան, որն ինձ համար շատ անհրաժեշտ էր... Դե լավ կարծում եմ բավական է  Էստեղ ներկայանում եմ, որ ընդունված լինեմ Ակումբի կողմից պաշտոնապես  Դե ինչ ընդունվա՞ծ եմ


Բարև Վիվուկ ջան, ակումբը շատ լավ տեղ ա, հուսով եմ ժամանակդ ուրախ կանցնի :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մերսի երեխեք  :Wink: , կարծում եմ ընդունվեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## Universe

> Բարև Ձեզ, ես Սվետան, Վիվ(ա)(ե)-ն, Vivuk-ն, Svetulik-ն, Svetik-ն, Սվետոչկա-ն, Վիվոչկա-ն, Սվետուշկա, և այլն և այլն եմ ...


Բարի գալուստ ձեզ՝ բոլորիդ  :Jpit: 
Մի խոսքով. Ընդունենք զմիմյանս... :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Որ մի քիչ էլ համբերեիր , մի անգամից գրանցմանդ տարին կշնորհավորեինք:
(Դուրս գալ էլ չկա)  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Բարի գալուստ ձեզ՝ բոլորիդ 
> Մի խոսքով. Ընդունենք զմիմյանս...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Որ մի քիչ էլ համբերեիր , մի անգամից գրանցմանդ տարին կշնորհավորեինք:
> (Դուրս գալ էլ չկա)


Լյավա, որ ընդունեցիր  :Jpit:  համ էլ մի քիչ էլ համբերեի բանակում կլինեիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Արսեն

Բարև ւիրելի Ակումբ/ցիներ/, ես վերադարձել եմ, կընդունե՞ք...
 :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> Բարև ւիրելի Ակումբ/ցիներ/, ես վերադարձել եմ, կընդունե՞ք...


Ես քեզ չեմ ճանաչում, ահա ինչու ինձ համար դու նորեկ ես, բարի վերադարձ :Smile:

----------


## Արսեն

> Ես քեզ չեմ ճանաչում, ահա ինչու ինձ համար դու նորեկ ես, բարի վերադարձ


Ով ճանաչում է, թող նա գրի բարի վերադարձ, դու լավ է գրեիր "բարի գալուստ"... :Ok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Բարև ւիրելի Ակումբ/ցիներ/, ես վերադարձել եմ, կընդունե՞ք...


Բարի Գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Արսեն

> Բարի Գալուստ


 :Wink:  ապրես...

----------


## Կաթիլ

Բարև, արդեն մի քանի ամիս իմ ամենօրյա - սիրելի Ակումբ.am  :Love:  Ճիշտ է մի քանի ամիս է ներկա եմ այստեղ ու ուշադիր հետևում եմ ակումբի անց ու դարձին, բայց գրառումներ չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ եմ անում: Չգիտեմ... գուցե ամաչում եմ, գուցե վախենում... :Blush:  Բայց մի բան հաստատ է - Ես Ձեզ արդեն շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:  : Հուսամ կնդունեք ինձ... 
Հ.Գ. Ես Հերմինեն եմ... :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ընդհունված պրծած էս Հերմինե ջան :Wink: , միհատ նենց հավեսով հայավարի պատիվ կտաս հետո ինձ առաջինը ես քեզ ընդհունեցի :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև, արդեն մի քանի ամիս իմ ամենօրյա - սիրելի Ակումբ.am  Ճիշտ է մի քանի ամիս է ներկա եմ այստեղ ու ուշադիր հետևում եմ ակումբի անց ու դարձին, բայց գրառումներ չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ եմ անում: Չգիտեմ... գուցե ամաչում եմ, գուցե վախենում... Բայց մի բան հաստատ է - Ես Ձեզ արդեն շատ եմ սիրում  : Հուսամ կնդունեք ինձ... 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Հերմինեն եմ...


Ողջույն Հերմինե  :Smile: 
Ուրախ եմ քեզ «Դար» ակումբում ու մեր կողքին տեսնելու համար: Հուսով եմ, որ ակումբը քեզ դրական լիցքեր կտա ու նոր գիտելիքներ, ինչպես նաև ամենակարևորը՝ լավ ընկերներ: Վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ ինձ ու ակումբին դրական լիցքեր կտաս ու նոր գիտելիքներ  :Red Hat: 

Հ.Գ. Թաքուն հույս ունեմ, որ ես էլ կդառնամ քո ընկերներից  :Blush:

----------


## Մանոն

> Բարև, արդեն մի քանի ամիս իմ ամենօրյա - սիրելի Ակումբ.am  Ճիշտ է մի քանի ամիս է ներկա եմ այստեղ ու ուշադիր հետևում եմ ակումբի անց ու դարձին, բայց գրառումներ չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ եմ անում: Չգիտեմ... գուցե ամաչում եմ, գուցե վախենում... Բայց մի բան հաստատ է - Ես Ձեզ արդեն շատ եմ սիրում  : Հուսամ կնդունեք ինձ... 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Հերմինեն եմ...


Բարև Հեմ ջան :Smile:  Ուրախ եմ, որ ակումբն արդեն հարազատ է դարձել քեզ: Համարձակ եղիր և մի ամաչիր այստեղ գրառումներ անել, վախենալ՝ առավել ևս :Wink:  Այստեղ դու կարող ես շատ լավ ընկերներ ձեռք բերել ու շատ բան սովորել: Այնպես որ՝ բարի գալուստ ակումբ, դու այստեղ մենակ չես :Love:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ervand, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  չկասկածես  :Hands Up:  : Համ էլ 1-ինն էիր Մանոնից հետո  :Tongue:  

Chuk, շնորհակալություն  :Smile:  կարծում եմ հենց այդպես էլ կլինի  :Smile: 

Manon ջան ապրես  :Love:  

Բոլորիցդ էլ շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ ընդունելության համար, հույս ունեմ, որ հիսաթափության առիթ չեմ տա… :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> Բարև, արդեն մի քանի ամիս իմ ամենօրյա - սիրելի Ակումբ.am  Ճիշտ է մի քանի ամիս է ներկա եմ այստեղ ու ուշադիր հետևում եմ ակումբի անց ու դարձին, բայց գրառումներ չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ եմ անում: Չգիտեմ... գուցե ամաչում եմ, գուցե վախենում... Բայց մի բան հաստատ է - Ես Ձեզ արդեն շատ եմ սիրում  : Հուսամ կնդունեք ինձ... 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Հերմինեն եմ...


Բարև Հեղինե :Smile:  ես էլ ողջունում եմ քեզ ակումբում և ասում, որ այստեղ բոլորն էլ քո ընկերներն են, անձամբ ես շաատ մտերիմներ ձեռք բերեցի ակումբի շնորհիվ, ու գիտեմ, որ դու էլ կընկերանաս բոլորի հետ :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բարև, արդեն մի քանի ամիս իմ ամենօրյա - սիրելի Ակումբ.am  Ճիշտ է մի քանի ամիս է ներկա եմ այստեղ ու ուշադիր հետևում եմ ակումբի անց ու դարձին, բայց գրառումներ չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ եմ անում: Չգիտեմ... գուցե ամաչում եմ, գուցե վախենում... Բայց մի բան հաստատ է - Ես Ձեզ արդեն շատ եմ սիրում  : Հուսամ կնդունեք ինձ... 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Հերմինեն եմ...


Վույ~ Հեմուլս բարի գալուստ~,հազիվ հարազատ մի դեմք... :Wink:  Ամաչել ու վախենալ էլ պետք չի  :Blush:   մենք քո հետ ենք... :Ok:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ոչ թե Հեղինե, այլ Հերմինե  :Smile: 
Շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:   :Blush:

----------


## Ծով

> Ոչ թե Հեղինե, այլ Հերմինե 
> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ


Հա, բարի՛ գալուստ :Smile: 
Դե եթե ակումբը սիրում ես, իմացի՛ր, որ ինքը քո գրառումների կարիքը ունի :Wink: 
Միացի՛ր... :Blush:

----------


## ivy

Բարև Ակումբ.am, ես ինձ արդեն նորեկ այդքան էլ չեմ համարում, բայց քանի որ «պաշտոնապես» դեռ չեմ ներկայացել, որոշեցի դա անել այստեղ:  :Wink: 

Անունս Հռիփսիմե է կամ ուղղակի՝ Ռիպա: 
Արդեն մեկ տարի է՝ ապրում եմ Գերմանիայում: 
Շուտով կլրանա 8-րդ տարին, որ հոգեբանություն եմ սովորում. մի քիչ էլ ու կցնդեմ:  :Smile: 

Սիրում եմ գրել, ու քանի որ տաղանդս չի հերիքում գրքեր երկնել, այստեղ եմ գրառումներ կատարում: Սիրում եմ կարդալ ձեր գրածները և ուրախանալ այս ինտելեկտուալ վիրտուալ միջավայրով: «Դարը» համարում եմ այսօրվա լավագույն հայկական ֆորումը: Ինձ բոլորդ շատ դուր եք գալիս: Լավն եք:  :Smile: 

Վերջերս Երևանում էի մի քանի օրով, բայց արդեն ձեր ակումբային հավաքույթից հետո... Հուսով եմ մյուս անգամ մասնակվել հանդիպմանը: 

Սա էլ իմ նկարը (փեսացուիս հետ).

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Հա, բարի՛ գալուստ
> Դե եթե ակումբը սիրում ես, իմացի՛ր, որ ինքը քո գրառումների կարիքը ունի
> Միացի՛ր...


 :Smile:  Alize_etoilik ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: Երևի մի օր էլ ինձ մոտ կստացվի համարձակորեն գրառումներ անել… :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Alize_etoilik ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: Երևի մի օր էլ ինձ մոտ կստացվի համարձակորեն գրառումներ անել…


*
Կաթիլ*

Ի՜նչ լավա ավատարդ փոխեցիր  :Wink:  էն մեկը նեռվերիս վրա ազդում էր  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բարև Ակումբ.am, ես ինձ արդեն նորեկ այդքան էլ չեմ համարում, բայց քանի որ «պաշտոնապես» դեռ չեմ ներկայացել, որոշեցի դա անել այստեղ: 
> 
> Անունս Հռիփսիմե է կամ ուղղակի՝ Ռիպա: 
> Արդեն մեկ տարի է՝ ապրում եմ Գերմանիայում: 
> Շուտով կլրանա 8-րդ տարին, որ հոգեբանություն եմ սովորում. մի քիչ էլ ու կցնդեմ: 
> 
> Սիրում եմ գրել, ու քանի որ տաղանդս չի հերիքում գրքեր երկնել, այստեղ եմ գրառումներ կատարում: Սիրում եմ կարդալ ձեր գրածները և ուրախանալ այս ինտելեկտուալ վիրտուալ միջավայրով: «Դարը» համարում եմ այսօրվա լավագույն հայկական ֆորումը: Ինձ բոլորդ շատ դուր եք գալիս: Լավն եք: 
> 
> Վերջերս Երևանում էի մի քանի օրով, բայց արդեն ձեր ակումբային հավաքույթից հետո... Հուսով եմ մյուս անգամ մասնակվել հանդիպմանը: 
> ...


Ուրախ ենք Ռիպս ջան :Smile: , անպայման մասնակցի նաև հանդիպումներին հնարավորության դեպքում, համենայն դեպս մենք միշտ ուրախ ենք երբ մեր շարքերը ավելանում են :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

ivy  ջան բարի գալուստ մեր աշխարհ... :Wink:

----------


## Universe

Ողջո՛ւյն Հերմինե եւ Ռիպա:
*«Եղե՛ք ազատ ակումբի հետ»* :Jpit: 
(Կլիպի մեջ էր սա ասվում :Blush:  )

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Բարևներ բոլորին... (ինձ էլ բարի գալուստ)
Շատ ճիշտ մոտեցում է: Խիստ`բայց արդար... Վիճել պետք է,վեճից է ծնվում իմաստությունը:Բայց վիճել է պետք իմաստորեն...

----------


## Chilly

> Բարևներ բոլորին... (ինձ էլ բարի գալուստ)
> Շատ ճիշտ մոտեցում է: Խիստ`բայց արդար... Վիճել պետք է,վեճից է ծնվում իմաստությունը:Բայց վիճել է պետք իմաստորեն...


Բարև, լավ մարդ, բարի գալուստ մեր ակումբ, թող որ այն քոնը դառնա, և դու էլ մերը... :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Բարևներ բոլորին... (ինձ էլ բարի գալուստ)
> Շատ ճիշտ մոտեցում է: Խիստ`բայց արդար... Վիճել պետք է,վեճից է ծնվում իմաստությունը:Բայց վիճել է պետք իմաստորեն...


Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, Juzeppe Balzammo :Smile: 
Հետաքրքիր գրառումներ ու քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում:

----------


## Second Chance

Juzeppe Balzammo-բարի գալուստ :Smile: 
թող ակումբը դառնա քեզ համար ոչ միայն ժամանցի  վայր  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Բարև Ակումբ ջան... 
(ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հիշում նախկինում ներկայացել եմ, թե չէ)
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կա ՀԱՅԵՐԵն ֆորում, որտեղ կան շատ լավ ՀԱՅեր… Կփորձեմ չխանգարել ձեր բնականոն կյանքին ու մի փոքր էլ հետաքրքրություն ու պայծառություն ավելացնել իմ կողմից…  :Wink: 
Նիկս պատահական եմ ընտրել, սովորաբար Rainbow եմ լինում, բայց ուզեցի հայերեն անուն ունենալ, Ծիածանը դուրս չեկավ, հիմա էլ հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում լատինական այբուբենը ավելի ձեռնտու է, թե չէ յունիկոդ դեռ քիչ համակարգիչներում կա...

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարև Ակումբ ջան... 
> (ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հիշում նախկինում ներկայացել եմ, թե չէ)
> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կա ՀԱՅԵՐԵն ֆորում, որտեղ կան շատ լավ ՀԱՅեր… Կփորձեմ չխանգարել ձեր բնականոն կյանքին ու մի փոքր էլ հետաքրքրություն ու պայծառություն ավելացնել իմ կողմից… 
> Նիկս պատահական եմ ընտրել, սովորաբար Rainbow եմ լինում, բայց ուզեցի հայերեն անուն ունենալ, Ծիածանը դուրս չեկավ, հիմա էլ հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում լատինական այբուբենը ավելի ձեռնտու է, թե չէ յունիկոդ դեռ քիչ համակարգիչներում կա...


Բարի Գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

Բարի գալուստ: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարև Ակումբ ջան... 
> (ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հիշում նախկինում ներկայացել եմ, թե չէ)
> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կա ՀԱՅԵՐԵն ֆորում, որտեղ կան շատ լավ ՀԱՅեր… Կփորձեմ չխանգարել ձեր բնականոն կյանքին ու մի փոքր էլ հետաքրքրություն ու պայծառություն ավելացնել իմ կողմից… 
> Նիկս պատահական եմ ընտրել, սովորաբար Rainbow եմ լինում, բայց ուզեցի հայերեն անուն ունենալ, Ծիածանը դուրս չեկավ, հիմա էլ հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում լատինական այբուբենը ավելի ձեռնտու է, թե չէ յունիկոդ դեռ քիչ համակարգիչներում կա...


Բարի վերադարձ։  :Smile:  Բայց դու նորեկ չես, ես քեզ հիշում եմ։  :Tongue:  Enipra-ի քույրն ես, չէ՞։ Նաև հիշում եմ քո նախկին մականունը, որի երկարության պատճառով խախտվում էր Ակումբի դիզայնի ամբողջականությունը...  :LOL:  դու էլ ստիպված փոխցիր...  :LOL:  Ի՜նչ վաղուց էր բայց... Ոնց որ ուրիշ կյանքում եղած լիներ...  :Think:  
Ուրախ եմ, որ վերադարձել ես։  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բարի վերադարձ։  Բայց դու նորեկ չես, ես քեզ հիշում եմ։  Enipra-ի քույրն ես, չէ՞։ Նաև հիշում եմ քո նախկին մականունը, որի երկարության պատճառով խախտվում էր Ակումբի դիզայնի ամբողջականությունը...  դու էլ ստիպված փոխցիր...  Ի՜նչ վաղուց էր բայց... Ոնց որ ուրիշ կյանքում եղած լիներ...  
> Ուրախ եմ, որ վերադարձել ես։


Ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ էր… Ուրախ եմ, որ չեմ մոռացվել, ժամանակն է, որ երկար նիկով Ակումբի դիզայնի ամբողջականությունը խախտողի ռեպուտացիան փոխեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

Ձնծաղիկ, նորից բարի գալուստ ակումբ  :Smile: 
Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ քո մասնակցությամբ ակումբը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու լավը կդառնա  :Love:

----------


## Nightman

Բարև Ձեզ:
Գրանցվելուց մտածում էի, միգւցե անիմաստ է… Դե գիտեք, հիմա չափազանց շատ են նման ֆորումները և մեծամասնությունը անիմաստ ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար են ստեղծված…
Բայց հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ գրագետ, կրթված, մակարդակով և հետաքրքիր մարդիք եք :Smile: 
Նամանավանդ, որ բացի միայն խոսաքցություններից, փորձում եք ռեալ ինչ որ բան անել:
Թե հանդիպումներ, ինտելեկտուլ խաղեր , և թե բարեգործական միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելով, ինչը չափազանց ողջունելի է!!!
Հուսով եմ տարիքս խոչնդոտ չի հանդիսանա, որ նույն անմիջականությամբ կարողանանք շփվել միմիանց հետ  :Cool:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բարև Ձեզ:
> Գրանցվելուց մտածում էի, միգւցե անիմաստ է… Դե գիտեք, հիմա չափազանց շատ են նման ֆորումները և մեծամասնությունը անիմաստ ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար են ստեղծված…
> Բայց հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ գրագետ, կրթված, մակարդակով և հետաքրքիր մարդիք եք
> Նամանավանդ, որ բացի միայն խոսաքցություններից, փորձում եք ռեալ ինչ որ բան անել:
> Թե հանդիպումներ, ինտելեկտուլ խաղեր , և թե բարեգործական միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելով, ինչը չափազանց ողջունելի է!!!
> Հուսով եմ տարիքս խոչնդոտ չի հանդիսանա, որ նույն անմիջականությամբ կարողանանք շփվել միմիանց հետ



Բարի գալուստ ակումբ… Շնորհակալություն լավ կարծիքի համար:
Հավատա, որ տարիքդ հաստատ խոչընդոտ չի հանդիսանա, քանզի դու միակը չես :Wink:  Միայն մի խնդրանք, աշխատիր գրառումներդ համապատասխան թեմաներում անել…

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բարև Ձեզ:
> Գրանցվելուց մտածում էի, միգւցե անիմաստ է… Դե գիտեք, հիմա չափազանց շատ են նման ֆորումները և մեծամասնությունը անիմաստ ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար են ստեղծված…
> Բայց հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ գրագետ, կրթված, մակարդակով և հետաքրքիր մարդիք եք
> Նամանավանդ, որ բացի միայն խոսաքցություններից, փորձում եք ռեալ ինչ որ բան անել:
> Թե հանդիպումներ, ինտելեկտուլ խաղեր , և թե բարեգործական միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելով, ինչը չափազանց ողջունելի է!!!
> Հուսով եմ տարիքս խոչնդոտ չի հանդիսանա, որ նույն անմիջականությամբ կարողանանք շփվել միմիանց հետ


Ողջույն :Smile: : Ձեզ հաճելի ու արդյունավետ քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում մեզ հետ, և մեզ՝ ձեզ հետ:

----------


## Artgeo

*Nightman*
Բարև  :Smile:  Ուրախ եմ, որ մասամբ կողքի ես դրել կասկածանքներդ ու գրացվել ես Ակումբում։ հույս ունեմ ընթացքում մյուս կասկածանքներդ էլ կանհետանան։  :Wink:

----------


## Nightman

> Բարի գալուստ ակումբ… Շնորհակալություն լավ կարծիքի համար:
> Հավատա, որ տարիքդ հաստատ խոչընդոտ չի հանդիսանա, քանզի դու միակը չես Միայն մի խնդրանք, աշխատիր գրառումներդ համապատասխան թեմաներում անել…


Ներողամիտ եղեք, я только учусь  :Blush:  
Խոստանում եմ կատարել Ձեր խնդրանքը, քնի որ ինքս չէմ սիրում կարգ ու կանոնի խախտումներ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ ջերմ ընդունելության և բարեմաղթանքների համար :Smile:

----------


## hayastanic hognach mard

Բարև բոլորին… Ես հայաստանից հոգնած մարդն եմ: 21 տարեկան եմ ու ուզում եմ գնալ Եվրոպա սովորելու, ուզում եմ ինքս համոզվեմ որ եվրոպացիները իսկապես դեբիլ են ու դմբո: դե համել ինձ լավ կզգամ իրանց մեջ որպես "խելացի". Հետաքրքիր մտքեր ունեցող մարդկանց խնդրում եմ գրել ու մեջբերումներ անել: Looking forward to your comments.

----------


## ivy

> Բարև բոլորին… Ես հայաստանից հոգնած մարդն եմ: 21 տարեկան եմ ու ուզում եմ գնալ Եվրոպա սովորելու, ուզում եմ ինքս համոզվեմ որ եվրոպացիները իսկապես դեբիլ են ու դմբո: դե համել ինձ լավ կզգամ իրանց մեջ որպես "խելացի". Հետաքրքիր մտքեր ունեցող մարդկանց խնդրում եմ գրել ու մեջբերումներ անել: Looking forward to your comments.


Բարև, Հայաստանից հոգնած մարդ: 
Ասեմ քեզ, որ եվրոպացիները ոչ դեբիլ են, ոչ դմբո, ու եթե այդ մոտեցմամբ ես շարժվելու, հաստատ խելացի չես երևա ոչ եվրոպացիների, ոչ ասիացիների մեջ:  :Smile: 

Բարի գալուստ ակումբ:  :Smile:

----------


## hayastanic hognach mard

Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ եվրոպացիներին: պարզապես ձեր կարծիքն եի ուզում իմանալ: խելացի պետք չի երևալ, խելացի պետքա լինել:

----------


## BusinessMen

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, Ձեր ընտանիքում ևս մեկ հոգի ավելացավ, տեսնենք այստեղ ինչ իրավիճակ է տիրում…

----------


## Second Chance

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, Ձեր ընտանիքում ևս մեկ հոգի ավելացավ, տեսնենք այստեղ ինչ իրավիճակ է տիրում…


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Goga

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, Ձեր ընտանիքում ևս մեկ հոգի ավելացավ, տեսնենք այստեղ ինչ իրավիճակ է տիրում…


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:  Այստեղ քեզ շատ դուր կգա, ու չմոռանաս, որ այսուհետև դու էլ ես մասնակից լինելու այտեղ տիրող մթնոլորտի ստեղծմանը :Wink:

----------


## Monk

Ողջույններս և հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը բոլորին :Bye:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, քեզ բեղումնավոր ու հաճելի ժամանց :Smile:

----------


## Monk

Շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ողջույններս և հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը բոլորին


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Բարի գալուստ


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_բարև ձեզ... ես էլ երկնայինն եմ, ձեզ մոտ դուրս շատ եկավ 

19 տարեկան եմ, սիրում եմ հոգեբանությանը վերաբերող ամեն ինչ
առանց երաժշտության կյանք չունեմ... մնացածն էլ ընթացքում կիմանաք_

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բարի գալուստ ակումբ…

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

> _բարև ձեզ... ես էլ երկնայինն եմ, ձեզ մոտ դուրս շատ եկավ 
> 
> 19 տարեկան եմ, սիրում եմ հոգեբանությանը վերաբերող ամեն ինչ
> առանց երաժշտության կյանք չունեմ... մնացածն էլ ընթացքում կիմանաք_


Ողջույն, Երկնային, քեզ երկնային գոյություն ակումբային երկրային հողի վրա :Wink:

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> _բարև ձեզ... ես էլ երկնայինն եմ, ձեզ մոտ դուրս շատ եկավ 
> 
> 19 տարեկան եմ, սիրում եմ հոգեբանությանը վերաբերող ամեն ինչ
> առանց երաժշտության կյանք չունեմ... մնացածն էլ ընթացքում կիմանաք_


Ողջույն, եթե շուտ չհիասթափվես ակումբից ու ակումբցիներից հետո կսիրահարվես :Wink:  :Smile:

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարի գալուստ ակումբ…


_մեյսի_ 




> Ողջույն, Երկնային, քեզ երկնային գոյություն ակումբային երկրային հողի վրա


_կփորձեմ_  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարև՛ Երկնային, ուրախ եմ, որ այստեղ ես: Հետագա թյուրմացություններից խուսափելու համար կխնդրեի սեռդ նշես:
Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ, թե երբ ես գալու ֆորումի հանդիպումներին. ես միշտ էլ սիրում եմ թարմ օդը:

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Բարի գալուստ Երկ*ն*ային  :Smile: 
Քեզ երկ*ր*ային անսպառ հաճույքներ եմ ցանկանում ակումբում  :Smile:

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Ծով

:Blush: ։
Ասեմ, որ առաջին իսկ գրառումն անելու պահից _էս_ տարբերակով գրելուց ու նիկից դրական ինչ-որ բան զգացի։
Կարծում եմ՝ ակումբում քեզ կգտնես :Smile:  ու մեզ էլ ստեպ-ստեպ քո ներսում...
Բարի՛ գալուստ...

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարև՛ Երկնային, ուրախ եմ, որ այստեղ ես: Հետագա թյուրմացություններից խուսափելու համար կխնդրեի սեռդ նշես:
> Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ, թե երբ ես գալու ֆորումի հանդիպումներին. ես միշտ էլ սիրում եմ թարմ օդը:


_սեռս իգական 
շատ հաճելի է, շատ դուրս գալիս է էստեղ, կաշխատեմ շուտ ընտելանալ ձեզ հետ 

p.s. էս ամաչող սմայլիկին շատ եմ սիրում, ինքը ջատ լավնա, ու ինձ ել մի քիչ նմանա_ 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
_ասեմ որ նիքն ընտրելուց առաջնորդվել եմ նրանով, որ ինձ շատ հաճախ բնուտ'ագրում են որպես "sunny "աղջիկ... դե ես էլ որոշեցի դառնալ երկնային, թեկուզ վիրտուալ կյանքում_

----------


## Ambrosine

> _սեռս իգական 
> շատ հաճելի է, շատ դուրս գալիս է էստեղ, կաշխատեմ շուտ ընտելանալ ձեզ հետ 
> 
> p.s. էս ամաչող սմայլիկին շատ եմ սիրում, ինքը ջատ լավնա, ու ինձ ել մի քիչ նմանա_ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> _ասեմ որ նիքն ընտրելուց առաջնորդվել եմ նրանով, որ ինձ շատ հաճախ բնուտ'ագրում են որպես "sunny "աղջիկ... դե ես էլ որոշեցի դառնալ երկնային, թեկուզ վիրտուալ կյանքում_


Շատ լավ ա, որ քեզ դուր է գալիս այստեղ, շատ ամաչկոտ մի եղիր  :Smile:  Բարի գալուստ

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> _բարև ձեզ... ես էլ երկնայինն եմ, ձեզ մոտ դուրս շատ եկավ 
> 
> 19 տարեկան եմ, սիրում եմ հոգեբանությանը վերաբերող ամեն ինչ
> առանց երաժշտության կյանք չունեմ... մնացածն էլ ընթացքում կիմանաք_


Երկնային ջան, քանի դեռ նոր ես մտել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փակես էս էջը ու էլ երբեք... ԵՐԲԵ՛Ք չբացես  :Scare:  Գնա՛, քանի չես սուզվել Ակումբի մեջ, հետո ելքը համարյա թե անհնար է գտնել  :Cry: 

Մեկ էլ, եթե հանկարծ սխալվեցիր ու մնացիր, ՉՈՒԿԻՆ անձնագիրդ չտաս ու մոդերատոր չդառնաս  :Cray:

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Մանե

> _բարև ձեզ... ես էլ երկնայինն եմ, ձեզ մոտ դուրս շատ եկավ 
> 
> 19 տարեկան եմ, սիրում եմ հոգեբանությանը վերաբերող ամեն ինչ
> առանց երաժշտության կյանք չունեմ... մնացածն էլ ընթացքում կիմանաք_


Բարև գալուստ մեր ֆորում  :Love: 
Մեր մոտ շաաաաաաատ լավ ա, չկասկածես  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Հուսով եմ դու նա ես, ում ես կարծում եմ :Blush:  :Love:

----------

Երկնային (06.02.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարև գալուստ մեր ֆորում 
> Մեր մոտ շաաաաաաատ լավ ա, չկասկածես 
> Հուսով եմ դու նա ես, ում ես կարծում եմ


_ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ Մանեն ահավոր տիպնա, մենակ իմ ամաչող սմայլիկ դնելու սովորությունից ինձ ճանաչեց 

P.S. անձնագիրս չուզեք հանկարծ, խիղճն էլա լավ բան, ուր գնացի մոդեր, սուպերմոդեր սարքեցին_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ Մանեն ահավոր տիպնա, մենակ իմ ամաչող սմայլիկ դնելու սովորությունից ինձ ճանաչեց


Յա՜, չլինի՞ մենք էլ ենք ճանաչում:
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչը ոնց, բայց հաջորդ հանդիպմանը քեզ սպասում ենք: Չմոռանաս, չամաչես գալ:

----------


## Մանե

> _ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ Մանեն ահավոր տիպնա, մենակ իմ ամաչող սմայլիկ դնելու սովորությունից ինձ ճանաչեց 
> _


Էս ոչ մեկ չի ուզում ասի,որ բոլորդ էլ գիտեք,որ Մանեն տիպ ա  :Angry2:   :Lol2: 2
Չէ Բյուր ջան,ինչքան գիտեմ իրան չգիտեք  :Love:  :Smile: 
Ինձ էլ սպասեք հաջորդին  :Love:  :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

Դե բարև ձեզ 
ես եկել եմ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դե բարև ձեզ 
> ես եկել եմ


Բարով ես եկել, ավատարդ շատ լավն է, ինչը չէի ասի մականվան մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

> Բարով ես եկել, ավատարդ շատ լավն է, ինչը չէի ասի մականվան մասին


Ուրախ մականուն եմ դրել  :Smile:   :Cool: 

Իսկ ստորագրությունը

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Աչքիս ֆորումում մեծամասնությունը Հայաստանի հայեր են հա

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Աչքիս ֆորումում մեծամասնությունը Հայաստանի հայեր են հա


Մեծամասնությունը հա, բայց արտասահմանից մտնողներ էլ կան ահագին  :Smile:

----------


## Philosopher

Հրոխպեր, բարով ես եկել, կարծեմ արդեն գուշակեցի ծագումդ, Սևանի ավազան միանաշանակ :Wink:  Զեմլյաաաաակ :Drinks:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

> Հրոխպեր, բարով ես եկել, կարծեմ արդեն գուշակեցի ծագումդ, Սևանի ավազան միանաշանակ Զեմլյաաաաակ


Էջմիածնից եմ, Զվարթնոցից  :Smile:  Հիմա Մոսկվայում եմ

----------


## Philosopher

Մեկ ա, բարի գալուստ ու մեկ ա` զեմլյակ, այսինքն` հայ :Wink:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

Լավ բան ա հայալեզու ֆորումը, հեսա բոլոր ընկերներիս կհաղորդեմ որ գրանցվեն լեզուն չմոռանան  :Cool:

----------


## Selene

> Ուրախ մականուն եմ դրել


Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր, բայց այ մականվանդ ուրախ լինելը դեռ չեմ հասկանում :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

> Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր, բայց այ մականվանդ ուրախ լինելը դեռ չեմ հասկանում


Երեվում ա ոչ մեկի դուր չեկավ մականունս   :Sad:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ողջու~~յն  Ակումբ, ոտքս խերով լինի այստեղ)))))


 բարի գալուստ, 
 բարի գալուստ «Դար» ակումբ
 :Hi:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ողջու~~յն  Ակումբ, ոտքս խերով լինի այստեղ)))))


 Բարով ես եկել

----------


## Դիդո

Բարև ձեզ :Hi:  ես եմ... եկել եմ :Cool:  անունս Էդգար է, ազգանունս չեմ ասի, բանակ չեմ գնացել, լավ եմ արել :Blush:  հիմա չեմ աշխատում ու հեչ լավ չեմ անում :Sad:  մասնագիտությամբ կռանշիկ/ :LOL: /

Այստեղ եմ հայտնվել Yeghoyan-ի խորհրդով, կաշխատեմ իրեն չզիջել...  :Blush:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բարով համենաս  :Hi: 
Ազգանունդ էլ կպարզենք հլա, ինչից ես խաբա՜ր  :Jpit:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև ձեզ ես եմ... եկել եմ անունս Էդգար է, ազգանունս չեմ ասի, բանակ չեմ գնացել, լավ եմ արել հիմա չեմ աշխատում ու հեչ լավ չեմ անում մասնագիտությամբ կռանշիկ//
> 
> Այստեղ եմ հայտնվել Yeghoyan-ի խորհրդով, կաշխատեմ իրեն չզիջել...


Լավ ես արել, որ եկել ես: Բարով եկար:

Լուսաբերը ճիշտ ա ասում

----------


## Yevuk

Բարի գալուստ, Էդգար  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ազգանունդ էլ կպարզենք հլա, ինչից ես խաբա՜ր


Էդ թող ինձ

----------


## Լեո

> Ազգանունդ էլ կպարզենք հլա, ինչից ես խաբա՜ր


Վերջ  
Անուն, ազգանուն, հայրանուն, ծննդյան թիվ, հասցե, հեռախոսի համար - բոլորը պարզված են:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Վերջ  
> Անուն, ազգանուն, հայրանուն, ծննդյան թիվ, հասցե, հեռախոսի համար - բոլորը պարզված են:


Դե ասա, մեջդ մի պահի

----------


## Լեո

> Դե ասա, մեջդ մի պահի


Սպասենք Դիդոյին: Եթե դեմ չլինի, կասեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այստեղ եմ հայտնվել Yeghoyan-ի խորհրդով, կաշխատեմ* իրեն չզիջել*...


երևի տուգանվելու մասինա, չէ՞ :Xeloq: պրոբլեմ չկա՝ տուգանվի ինչքան ուզում ես, բարով տուգանվես :Wink: 

կռանշի՞կ, թե՞ տրակտորշիկ :Xeloq:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վերջ  
> Անուն, ազգանուն, հայրանուն, ծննդյան թիվ, հասցե, հեռախոսի համար - բոլորը պարզված են:


Աաաա վերջը էտ ձև իմացար էլի :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ես էլ գիտեմ արդեն  :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

> երևի տուգանվելու մասինա, չէ՞պրոբլեմ չկա՝ տուգանվի ինչքան ուզում ես, բարով տուգանվես
> 
> կռանշի՞կ, թե՞ տրակտորշիկ


Եղոյան, մենք նորեկներին պուպուշ ենք անում, հենց հմտանում են, նոր տուգանում ենք  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_բարի գալուստ նորեկներին_

----------


## masivec

Բարև Դիդո :Jpit:

----------


## Դիդո

Մերսի ժողովուրդ ջան ջերմ ընդունելության համար, բայց Լեո ջան մի բացահայտի ինձ, մեղք եմ, թող մի քիչ ապրեմ :Smile: 

Եղոյան ջան ավելի ճիշտ կատոկ քշող եմ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Մերսի ժողովուրդ ջան ջերմ ընդունելության համար, բայց Լեո ջան մի բացահայտի ինձ, մեղք եմ, թող մի քիչ ապրեմ


Դե լավ, ոնց ասես, Դիդո ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Krvarar

Ողջույն բոլորին, ես էլ միացա ձեզ:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ողջույն բոլորին, ես էլ միացա ձեզ:


Ողջույն, աչքիս դուք կռվելու համար եք մտել

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ողջույն բոլորին, ես էլ միացա ձեզ:


 Բարով եկար  :Hi:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ողջույն բոլորին, ես էլ միացա ձեզ:


 :Shok:  

ակումբում կռվելու մենաշնորհն իմնա :Cray: 


բարի գալուստ :Sad:

----------

Շինարար (31.01.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ողջույն բոլորին, ես էլ միացա ձեզ:


Ողջույն, կվալտ, չագուչ, քյալպատին, կլյուչ պետք ըլնի, ասա :Smile: :

----------


## masivec

Բարև կռվարար :LOL:

----------


## Գոհարիկ

ԲԱՐԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՎ
Նորեկների անդամագրումն այստեղ էր,չէ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Yevuk

> Ողջույն բոլորին, ես էլ միացա ձեզ:





> ԲԱՐԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՎ
> Նորեկների անդամագրումն այստեղ էր,չէ՞


Բարի գալուստ, բարով եք եկել...  :Hi:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> ԲԱՐԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՎ
> Նորեկների անդամագրումն այստեղ էր,չէ՞


Բարև: Քանի՞ տարեկան ես: :Blush:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ոչ միայն տարիքը, այլև մասնագիտությունը, աշխատանքը /եթե կա/, ընտանեկան կարգավիճակը, մեկ էլ բանակ գնացե՞լ ես :Xeloq:  

հա մեկ էլ բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> ԲԱՐԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՎ
> Նորեկների անդամագրումն այստեղ էր,չէ՞


Բարի գալուստ: Դե էլ ես հարցեր չտամ, հլը էնքանին պատասխանի  :Jpit:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Ոչ միայն տարիքը, այլև մասնագիտությունը, աշխատանքը /եթե կա/, ընտանեկան կարգավիճակը, մեկ էլ բանակ գնացե՞լ ես 
> 
> հա մեկ էլ բարի գալուստ


տարիք-20
մասնագիտություն-բանասեր
Բանակ չի գնացել, բայց ցանկություն ունի:
Անուն-Գոհար, փաղաքշական՝Գոհարիկ
Ընտանեկան կարգավիճակ-ամուսնացած չի, բայց ցանկություն ունի:
Է՞լ:
 :Cool:  :Tongue:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Krvarar

> Ողջույն, կվալտ, չագուչ, քյալպատին, կլյուչ պետք ըլնի, ասա:


 Բարև, ես ունեմ սաղից էլ, բայց ոնց որ ասում են, հարևանինն ավելի լավնա, նենցոր ձեն կհանեմ:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> տարիք-20
> մասնագիտություն-բանասեր
> Բանակ չի գնացել, բայց ցանկություն ունի:
> Անուն-Գոհար, փաղաքշական՝Գոհարիկ
> Ընտանեկան կարգավիճակ-ամուսնացած չի, բայց ցանկություն ունի:
> Է՞լ:


մեկ էլ, կարողա իմանաս հընգեր ունի՞ :Blush:  
հա մեկ էլ, բնակության վայրն է հետաքրքրում, եթե գաղտնիք չի :Tongue:  

Հ.Գ. իմ գործը թողել, կետիկավորի գործն եմ անում :Xeloq:

----------

Գոհարիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

> մեկ էլ, կարողա իմանաս հընգեր ունի՞ 
> հա մեկ էլ, բնակության վայրն է հետաքրքրում, եթե գաղտնիք չի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. իմ գործը թողել, կետիկավորի գործն եմ անում


Բնակության տեղն ասեմ, բա որ մանյակ դուրս եկավ: Գործ չունեմ :Xeloq:

----------


## Գոհարիկ

> Բնակության տեղն ասեմ, բա որ մանյակ դուրս եկավ: Գործ չունեմ


 


> տարիք-20
> մասնագիտություն-բանասեր
> Բանակ չի գնացել, բայց ցանկություն ունի:
> Անուն-Գոհար, փաղաքշական՝Գոհարիկ
> Ընտանեկան կարգավիճակ-ամուսնացած չի, բայց ցանկություն ունի:
> Է՞լ:
> 8


Մի րոպե, մանյակը ես էի՞ :Shok: բայց կարծեմ բանասիրականում մանյակաբանության բաժին չկա, էդ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիք :LOL: 
Համել 20 տարեկան չեմ, 19 եմ,բանակում չեմ ծառայել,բայց մոտ ապագայում ավելի հավանականա,որ ծառայեմ, քան ամուսնանամ :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. շնորհակալություն ջերմ դիմավորողներին :Smile:  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսկ քաղաքական կողմնորոշումը՞… :Blush:

----------


## Norton

> Մի րոպե, մանյակը ես էի՞բայց կարծեմ բանասիրականում մանյակաբանության բաժին չկա, էդ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիք
> Համել 20 տարեկան չեմ, 19 եմ,բանակում չեմ ծառայել,բայց մոտ ապագայում ավելի հավանականա,որ ծառայեմ, քան ամուսնանամ
> Հ.Գ. շնորհակալություն ջերմ դիմավորողներին


Չէ մանյակին շուտով կհանդիպես, եթե ամեն ինչ լավ ընթանա`ես չեմ :Cool:  Դե որտեղ 19, այնտեղ 20: Ծառայելը լավ միտքա, իմ տեղը մեկը պետքա ծառայի, թե՞ չէ :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

Անդ, բայց դու կարող ա ասպիրանտուրա ես անցնում: :Blush:

----------


## Գոհարիկ

Ես Գևորգ Մարզպետունու և Պ.Զեյթունցյանի <Արշակ 2-րդ>ի հերոս Գնելի կուսակցությունից եմ. ինձ համար չկա անձ, չկա անձնական շահ, կա նախագահ,հայրենիքի շահ:Քանդելը միշտ էլ հեշտ է,կառուցելը՝ չափազանց դժվար:Քննադատելու,փնովելու փոխարեն փորձում եմ անել ինձնից հասանելիքը:Ես միշտ  իշխանամետ եմ,անկախ նրանից,թե ով է եկել իշխանության:Լավն է,վատն է՝ իմն է,ուրիշների մոտ խայտառակելու փոխարեն,պիտի աջակցեմ, որովհետև դարեր շարունակ հենց անմիաբանությունն ու իշխանությանը չաջակցելն է եղել մեր դժբախտությունների հիմնական պատճառը:Եթե ես, դու,մյուսները որոշենք օգնած լինել մեր պետությանը, ոչ ոք չի կարող մեզ խանգարել անել դա, ու եթե այսօր մեր վիճակը գոհացուցիչ չէ, պիտի մեղավորներ փնտրելը սկսենք մեզնից:Մի խոսքով՝ ես չբողոքականների ու լավատեսների թիմից եմ:

----------


## Գոհարիկ

> Չէ մանյակին շուտով կհանդիպես, եթե ամեն ինչ լավ ընթանա`ես չեմ Դե որտեղ 19, այնտեղ 20: Ծառայելը լավ միտքա, իմ տեղը մեկը պետքա ծառայի, թե՞ չէ


Այսինքն՝ եթե սաղ մնամ,մեկա մանյակը վերջս կտա՞ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Չէ,համաձայն չեմ,առանց էդ էլ հազիվ են հանոզել,.որ 18տ-իս հրաժեշտ տամ,դեռ 19ին ադապտացվեմ,հետո նոր 20ի մասին կմտածեմ :Smile: 
Բայց դու խի՞ ես գլուխ պահում, ես աղջիկ եմ,պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչքան դժվար կլինի համ իմ տեղը խառայել, համ քո :Tongue:

----------


## Հեքիաթ

Բարև ակումբ: Ես Մարիամն եմ, շատ  հաճելի է ձեզ միանալ: :Վարդ:  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (04.02.2010), Աբելյան (04.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.02.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև ակումբ: Ես Մարիամն եմ, շատ  հաճելի է ձեզ միանալ:


Բարև Մարիամ ջա'ն: Բարով ես եկել: Հուսով եմ քեզ ստեղ դուր կգա  :Jpit:

----------


## Հարդ

Բարիգ Ալուստ :Smile: : Մենակ որ ավատար դնես լավ կանես: Կառաջարկեմ, օրինակ կանաչ ավատար :Blush:

----------


## Հեքիաթ

> Բարև Մարիամ ջա'ն: Բարով ես եկել: Հուսով եմ քեզ ստեղ դուր կգա


Շնորհակալ եմ: :Wink: 




> Բարիգ Ալուստ: Մենակ որ ավատար դնես լավ կանես: Կառաջարկեմ, օրինակ կանաչ ավատար


Կանաչ ավատարը ի նկատի կունենամ: :Smile:

----------

Հարդ (04.02.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Բարև ակումբ: Ես Մարիամն եմ, շատ  հաճելի է ձեզ միանալ:


Բարով ես եկել ու շատ ճիշտ ես արել: Քեզ բարի ժամանց: :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարև ակումբ: Ես Մարիամն եմ, շատ  հաճելի է ձեզ միանալ:


_Բարի գալուստ Մարիամ ջան, հաճելի քննարկումներ ու ծանոթություններ եմ քեզ ցանկանում:_

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բարև ակումբ: Ես Մարիամն եմ, շատ  հաճելի է ձեզ միանալ:


 բարի գալուստ Մարիամ ջան, հեքիաթային մականուն ունես :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև ակումբ: Ես Մարիամն եմ, շատ  հաճելի է ձեզ միանալ:


Բարև Մարիամ, մեզ էլ ա հաճելի: :Wink:

----------


## Հեքիաթ

> Բարև Մարիամ ջա'ն: Բարով ես եկել: Հուսով եմ քեզ ստեղ դուր կգա





> _Բարի գալուստ Մարիամ ջան, հաճելի քննարկումներ ու ծանոթություններ եմ քեզ ցանկանում:_





> բարի գալուստ Մարիամ ջան, հեքիաթային մականուն ունես





> Բարև Մարիամ, մեզ էլ ա հաճելի:


Շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ ընդունելության համար: :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Արևհատիկ (04.02.2010), Դատարկություն (04.02.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ ընդունելության համար:


Իսկ ո՞նց ես իմացել Ակումբի մասին: :Smile:

----------


## Միքո

բայց ինչ հեռվից ես գալիս  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Adam (04.02.2010), Ambrosine (04.02.2010), Yevuk (08.02.2010), _Հրաչ_ (04.02.2010), Աբելյան (04.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.02.2010), Երկնային (04.02.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : :Smile:  Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:  :Smile:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:


Բարև, Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ  Minerva :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:


 Բարի Գալուստ :Smile:  
Իսկ իրական ծանոթներ ակումբից չկա՞ն :Secret:

----------


## J o k e r

բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:





> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


Նորեկներին բարլուս: Բարով եք եկել: :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


Ողջույն վիրտուալ կերպար :Smile: 




> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:  Միշտ մեզ հիշեցնես Բարսելոնայի թեմայի մասին :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:


Բարև Minerva: Սիրուն մականուն ա: Իսկ անու՞նդ ոնց ա: :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


Ողջույն Ջոկեր: :Cool:  Իսկ ո՞վ ա հնարել: :Unsure:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


 :Secret:  բարև, բարի գալուստ :Smile: 
 մենք ծանո՞թ ենք :Secret:  ::}:

----------


## J o k e r

> Ողջույն Ջոկեր: Իսկ ո՞վ ա հնարել:


ես եմ իրան հորինել: իմ կոմպի մեջ  :Jpit: 





> բարև, բարի գալուստ
>  մենք ծանո՞թ ենք


 
ես այս տեղ նորեկ եմ: մարդու չեմ ճանաչում, դեռ ծանոթ չեմ հանդիպել:
օդնօից հոգնեցի: ձեզ գտա, որոշեցի միանալ ձեզ:

----------

Դատարկություն (16.02.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:





> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


Բարով եք եկել: Ձեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:





> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


_Բարի գալուստ, Minerva ու J o k e r  մաղթում եմ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի քննարկումներ_

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բարև ձեզ, ակումբցիներ: : Ուրախ եմ, որ միացա ձեզ: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ կարդում եմ, ու շատ անդամներ կարծես ծանոթներս լինեն: Երևի չկարողանամ շատ ակտիվ լինել, որովհետև ինտերնետ մտնում եմ միայն աշխատավայրից: Արդեն մի ամիս գրանցված եմ, բայց առաջին գրառումս նոր եմ անում: Համենայն դեպս, կաշխատեմ տեմպերս արագացնել:


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: 




> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?
> ես հորինված կերպար եմ և ապրում եմ միայ ինտերնետու: այսքանը կարող եմ ասել իմ մասին:


Չեմ սիրում հորինված կերպարներին, բայց բարով ես եկել  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (24.02.2010), Դեկադա (16.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> բարևներ բելերին: կարելի է?


Հայկերին չես բարևու՞մ  :Smile: :

----------

DavitH (24.02.2010), Yevuk (17.02.2010), Աբելյան (17.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.02.2010), Երկնային (24.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.02.2010), Մանուլ (16.02.2010), Ուլուանա (16.02.2010)

----------


## J o k e r

> Բարի գալուստ 
> 
> Չեմ սիրում հորինված կերպարներին, բայց բարով ես եկել


իրար առանց սիրելու էլ յոլա կգնանք.




> Հայկերին չես բարևու՞մ :


բոլորի մեջ դու չես մտնում?

----------


## Հայկօ

> բոլորի մեջ դու չես մտնում?


 


> բարևներ բելերին:


Բոլորի մեջ մտնում եմ, բելերի մեջ՝ չէ:

----------

DavitH (24.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.02.2010), Ուլուանա (16.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

հետաքրքիր ա այ, բոլոր նորեկներին մի հատ կատոկում են՝ սենց ասած թրի  տակով անց են կացնում՝ նոր ընդունում: Ա՛յ մարդ, ասեք բարի գալուստ, պրծեք էլի, վայ  :LOL:

----------


## J o k e r

ոնց չեմ սիրում լոգիկաից թույլ մարդկանց. իմաստը հասկացել ես ասա բարի գալուստ անցի գնա. ինչ ես ուզում սրամիտ երևալ. հիմա սխալ եմ արել, սխալ եմ գրել, բայց ընդհանուր միտքը հասկանալի է.
բարև բոլորին. :Joker:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չեմ սիրում հորինված կերպարներին


 


> ոնց չեմ սիրում լոգիկաից թույլ մարդկանց


Էս թեմայում ոնց որ թե բոլորը պարտադիր պիտի ինչ-որ բան չսիրեն: Հետ չմնալու համար ասեմ, որ ես էլ հումորից զրո մարդկանց չեմ սիրում: Ջոկեռին բարի գալուստ, բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile: :

----------

DavitH (24.02.2010), Legolas (01.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.02.2010)

----------


## J o k e r

շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ ընդունելության համար:  :Jpit:

----------


## Minerva

Շատ շնորհակալություն բոլորին: Ի դեպ` չգտա ոնց են շնորհակալություն հայտնում գրառմանը:  :Sad: 




> Բարի Գալուստ 
> Իսկ իրական ծանոթներ ակումբից չկա՞ն


Իրական ծանոթնե՞ր… Ոնց որ թե չէ, բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս, փոքր քաղաք ա :Wink: 




> Բարի գալուստ Միշտ մեզ հիշեցնես Բարսելոնայի թեմայի մասին


 :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն: Երևի շուտ-շուտ երևամ էդ թեմայում: Սիրահարված եմ Բարսային:  :Love: 





> Բարև Minerva: Սիրուն մականուն ա: Իսկ անու՞նդ ոնց ա:


 :Smile:  Վայ, շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush:  Իսկական անունս Լուսինե ա:

----------

Դատարկություն (24.02.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Շատ շնորհակալություն բոլորին: Ի դեպ` չգտա ոնց են շնորհակալություն հայտնում գրառմանը:


Լուսինե ջա՛ն, մինչև 30 գրառում չանես, չես կարողանալու շնորհակալություն հայտնես   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Minerva

> Լուսինե ջա՛ն, մինչև 30 գրառում չանես, չես կարողանալու շնորհակալություն հայտնես


Դե ուրեմն գրառումով կհայտնեմ: Շնորհակալություն:  :Smile:

----------


## art5041

Բարևներ բոլորին . ես նոր եմ այստեղ գրանցվել բայց տեղյակ եմ ֆոռումներից. 

չեիք ասի որտեղ է Շնորհակալության կոճակը ՞

----------


## Լեո

> չեիք ասի որտեղ է Շնորհակալության կոճակը ՞


 Ինչքան հիշում եմ շնորհակալության կոճակի վրա գրված է «Շնորհակալություն»  :Think:

----------


## ars83

> չեիք ասի որտեղ է Շնորհակալության կոճակը ՞


Անմիջապես գրառման ներքևում, ձախ մասում:

----------


## DavitH

> Բարևներ բոլորին . ես նոր եմ այստեղ գրանցվել բայց տեղյակ եմ ֆոռումներից. 
> 
> չեիք ասի որտեղ է Շնորհակալության կոճակը ՞


ամեն գրառման ներքևի ձախ անկյունում

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարևներ բոլորին . ես նոր եմ այստեղ գրանցվել բայց տեղյակ եմ ֆոռումներից. 
> 
> չեիք ասի որտեղ է Շնորհակալության կոճակը ՞


Բարի գալուստ:  :Smile: 
Գրառումիցդ 2 գրառում վերև նայի, կիմանաս ինչի չկա շնորհակալության կոճակը  :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

> Բարևներ բոլորին . ես նոր եմ այստեղ գրանցվել բայց տեղյակ եմ ֆոռումներից. 
> 
> չեիք ասի որտեղ է Շնորհակալության կոճակը ՞


Կարող ա լավ տեղյակ չես... դե ֆոՌում չի էլի, դրա համար: Բարի գալուստ:

----------


## art5041

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ շնորհակալության կոճակի վրա գրված է «Շնորհակալություն»





> Անմիջապես գրառման ներքևում, ձախ մասում:


լօլ ինչպես ես ասեցի ես նոր չեմ ծանոթանում ֆոռումներին. Իդեպ ես ինքսել ունեմ նման տիպի ֆոռում պարզապես ես ես այդ կոճակը չեմ տեսնում.... :Xeloq:

----------


## ars83

> Բարի գալուստ: 
> Գրառումիցդ 2 գրառում վերև նայի, կիմանաս ինչի չկա շնորհակալության կոճակը


Աաա՜, փաստորեն, պետք է որոշ քանակությամբ գրառումներ ունենալ, որպեսզի կարենաս շնորհակալություն հայտնել: Նման մի բան կարծես կարդացել եմ ժամանակին կանոններում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, հինգ գրառում առնվազն:

----------


## art5041

> Կարող ա լավ տեղյակ չես... դե ֆոՌում չի էլի, դրա համար: Բարի գալուստ:


երևումա շատ բարեհամբույր եք նորեկների համար…

----------


## Հարդ

> երևումա շատ բարեհամբույր եք նորեկների համար…


Արտ ջան, ստեղ բարեհամբույրության խնդիր չկա :Smile: : Ուղղակի շատ եմ տեսնում էս սխալը, ու վատ կլինի, որ մի մարդ սկսի ճիշտ գրել? :Smile:  Վերջ ի վերջո մի մարդ, հետո 2 մարդ, հետո 3 մարդ, հետո 4 մարդ, հետո 5 մարդ, հետո 6 մարդ, հետո 7 մարդ, մինչև բոլորը ճիշտ կգրեն :Smile: :

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Աաա՜, փաստորեն, պետք է որոշ քանակությամբ գրառումներ ունենալ, որպեսզի կարենաս շնորհակալություն հայտնել: Նման մի բան կարծես կարդացել եմ ժամանակին կանոններում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, հինգ գրառում առնվազն:


5 չէ, 30 գրառում անելուց հետո ես կարողանում շնորհակալություն հայտնել

----------

ars83 (28.02.2010)

----------


## art5041

օկ "ֆորում" . 
լօլ ևս 1 հարց: ինչե պետք Մոդերատոր դարնալու համար: Իսկ կան այլ Խմբեր՞

----------


## Yeghoyan

> օկ "ֆորում" . 
> լօլ ևս 1 հարց: ինչե պետք Մոդերատոր դարնալու համար: Իսկ կան այլ Խմբեր՞


 հլա մի կարգին ակումբցի դարձի հետո մոդերի մասին մտածի :Tongue: 

Բարի գալուստ ու սա զրուցարան չի :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> օկ "ֆորում" . 
> լօլ ևս 1 հարց: ինչե պետք Մոդերատոր դարնալու համար: Իսկ կան այլ Խմբեր՞


Չափազանց վաղ է մոդերատոր դառնալու մասին մտածելու համար  :Smile: 
Նախ պետք է լինել ակտիվ, դրսևորել ինքդ քեզ լավագույն կողմերից, ապացուցել, որ ունակ ես մոդերատոր լինել, դրանից հետո պետք է ակումբում լինի մոդերատորի թափուր տեղ և այլն:

----------


## Միքո

> օկ "ֆորում" . 
> լօլ ևս 1 հարց: ինչե պետք Մոդերատոր դարնալու համար: Իսկ կան այլ Խմբեր՞


անկոտրուն կամք ու ձգտում  :Xeloq: , կամ էլ սեփական ֆորում  :Pardon:

----------


## art5041

> հլա մի կարգին ակումբցի դարձի հետո մոդերի մասին մտածի
> 
> Բարի գալուստ ու սա զրուցարան չի





> Չափազանց վաղ է մոդերատոր դառնալու մասին մտածելու համար 
> Նախ պետք է լինել ակտիվ, դրսևորել ինքդ քեզ լավագույն կողմերից, ապացուցել, որ ունակ ես մոդերատոր լինել, դրանից հետո պետք է ակումբում լինի մոդերատորի թափուր տեղ և այլն:


օկ հասկացա որ սա զրուցարան չի . կուղարկեք ինձ Հասցեն Ինչ է պետք մոդերատոր դարնալու համար, որովհետև սովորաբար Դրա համար թեմա է բացվում,

----------


## Chuk

> օկ հասկացա որ սա զրուցարան չի . կուղարկեք ինձ Հասցեն Ինչ է պետք մոդերատոր դարնալու համար, որովհետև սովորաբար Դրա համար թեմա է բացվում,


Մոդերատոր դառնալու համար, մասնավորապես, պետք է ունենալ հմտություն գտնելու անհրաժեշտ թեման, այլ ոչ թե դրա մասին հարցնելու այլոց: Ինչևէ: Հարցին արդեն պատասխան տրվել է, խոսակցությունն այսքանով ավարտում ենք  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.03.2010), Հարդ (28.02.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Կեղծ ահազանգ էր: :Xeloq:

----------


## art5041

օօօ Շնորհավորեք ինձ , ես արդեն կարում եմ Շնորհակալության Կոճակը տեսնել .  :Cool: 
Բայց իմացեք ոչ թո 30 Գրառումից, Այլ ուղղակի 15 Գրառումից . 

Շնորհակալություն: Արտ  :Wink:

----------


## Miss Elegance

Բարև ակումբ ես էլ եմ քեզ միանում:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.03.2010), Yevuk (01.03.2010), Աբելյան (01.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.03.2010), Հարդ (01.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բարև ակումբ ես էլ եմ քեզ միանում:


Բարի գալուստ, դու մեզ շուտ էիր միացել  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև ակումբ ես էլ եմ քեզ միանում:


Լավ ես անում: :Cool: 
Իսկ անունդ ո՞նց ա: :Blush:

----------

Նարե (01.03.2010)

----------


## Legolas

> Բարև ակումբ ես էլ եմ քեզ միանում:


Վելքոմ :Hi:

----------


## Երկնային

_Miss Elegance ու art5041, բարի գալուստ_

----------

art5041 (01.03.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև ակումբ ես էլ եմ քեզ միանում:


Բարև: Լավ ես անում, որ միանում ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Բարև ակումբ ես էլ եմ քեզ միանում:


Բարի գալուստ, բա Հայկոյին չես ասում անունդ ինչա? :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարի գալուստ, բա Հայկոյին չես ասում անունդ ինչա?


Տենում ես Անդ ջան...

----------


## Norton

> Տենում ես Անդ ջան...


Հայկ ջան, չմտածես, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հա էլի… Հլա էնքան անանուն մարդ կգրանցվի:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Հա էլի… Հլա էնքան անանուն մարդ կգրանցվի:


Հենա մեկը ակտիվացնում ա գրանցումը: Տենաս աղջիկ ա՞  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էէէ, կատակի վերածեցիք…

----------


## VisTolog

բարի գալուստ տելեպոնչիկ  :Hi:

----------

Մանուլ (08.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք

օբշիից ես ել եմ նորեկ...դրա համար ասում եմ բարև հույսով եմ հետաքրքիր ժամանկ կանցկացնեմ ակումբում,,անունս Հովիկա ուսանող եմ....Դարք Նայթ ֆիլմն ել սիրում եմ այդտեղից ել մականունս...հիմա աշխատում եմ նոր նիքիս վրա,որը պետքա անկրկնելի լինի

----------


## PetrAni

> օբշիից ես ել եմ նորեկ...դրա համար ասում եմ բարև հույսով եմ հետաքրքիր ժամանկ կանցկացնեմ ակումբում,,անունս Հովիկա ուսանող եմ....Դարք Նայթ ֆիլմն ել սիրում եմ այդտեղից ել մականունս...հիմա աշխատում եմ նոր նիքիս վրա,որը պետքա անկրկնելի լինի


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

բարի գալուստ Հով ջան  :Smile:   :Smile:  ժպիտ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> օբշիից ես ել եմ նորեկ...դրա համար ասում եմ բարև հույսով եմ հետաքրքիր ժամանկ կանցկացնեմ ակումբում,,անունս Հովիկա ուսանող եմ....Դարք Նայթ ֆիլմն ել սիրում եմ այդտեղից ել մականունս...հիմա աշխատում եմ նոր նիքիս վրա,որը պետքա անկրկնելի լինի


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: : Բայց Dark Night, թե՞ Dark Knight: Գիշե՞ր, թե՞ ասպետ: Դու Բեթմեն ձյային ճանաչում ե՞ս:

----------

VisTolog (09.03.2010), Ռեդ (09.03.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Բարի գալուստ : Բայց Dark Night, թե՞ Dark Knight: Գիշե՞ր, թե՞ ասպետ: Դու Բեթմեն ձյային ճանաչում ե՞ս:


ապրես որ նկատեցիր տարբերո)թյունը, գիշեր,,,եսքանն  էր իմ մտքի թռիչքը ցավոք ավել չկարողացա :Sad: ...համ ել ետ ֆիլմում բեթմենի դերակատարությունը չէ որ ինձ համար աչի զառնեց.այլ Ջոկերինը :Wink:  բա Հայկօ....ինչի կլոր օ՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> ապրես որ նկատեցիր տարբերո)թյունը, գիշեր,,,եսքանն  էր իմ մտքի թռիչքը ցավոք ավել չկարողացա...համ ել ետ ֆիլմում բեթմենի դերակատարությունը չէ որ ինձ համար աչի զառնեց.այլ Ջոկերինը բա Հայկօ....ինչի կլոր օ՞


Dark Night-ը ավելի հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile: : Ջոկերի պահով՝ +1:

----------


## Դարք

> Dark Night-ը ավելի հետաքրքիր ա : Ջոկերի պահով՝ +1:


+1 չէմ տեսնում :Wink:    դե լավ բարի գիշեր բոլորին էսօր ելի կհանդիպենք....երևիՃՃՃՃ

----------


## Tarapox sirt

Բարև  բոլորին :Smile: ես   Գայուշն   եմ ::}:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


Ողջույն Գայուշ , բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, հենց ծնված օրից ա տառապում սիրտդ?

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), SSS (08.04.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010), Հայկօ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


Բարև, Գայուշ ջան, բարով ես էկել, բայց էդքան մի տառապի, լավ կլինի։ Խորհուրդ կտայի նիկդ փոխել, քանի դեռ շատ գրառում չես արել, թե չէ պատկերացրու, անընդհատ քեզ դիմելու են՝ Տառապող սիրտ, տառապող սիրտ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև, Գայուշ ջան, բարով ես էկել, բայց էդքան մի տառապի, լավ կլինի։ Խորհուրդ կտայի նիկդ փոխել, քանի դեռ շատ գրառում չես արել, թե չէ պատկերացրու, անընդհատ քեզ դիմելու են՝ Տառապող սիրտ, տառապող սիրտ


Ադմինը չար ա, Տառապող Սիրտն ինձ նամակ էր գրել ու խնդրել մականունը փոխել, իսկ ես մերժել եմ, քանի որ անվանափոխության կանոնների համաձայն մինչև 30 գրառում չունեցողների մականունները չեն փոխվում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ադմինը չար ա, Տառապող Սիրտն ինձ նամակ էր գրել ու խնդրել մականունը փոխել, իսկ ես մերժել եմ, քանի որ անվանափոխության կանոնների համաձայն մինչև 30 գրառում չունեցողների մականունները չեն փոխվում


Էդքանից հետո ուզում եք սիրտը չտառապի  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (08.04.2010), VisTolog (08.04.2010), Yevuk (08.04.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010), Երկնային (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


Բարի գալուստ, Գայուշ, քիչ տառապի, մնաց 29 գրառում։  :Smile: 




> Ադմինը չար ա, Տառապող Սիրտն ինձ նամակ էր գրել ու խնդրել մականունը փոխել, իսկ ես մերժել եմ, քանի որ անվանափոխության կանոնների համաձայն մինչև 30 գրառում չունեցողների մականունները չեն փոխվում


Այ թե ով ա նպաստում երկրորդ նիկերի ավելացմանը…  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (08.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


Բարի գալուստ Գայուշ ջան:  :Hi:  Քեզ հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում:

----------


## unknown

> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


Բարի    գալուստ  Գայուշ    ջան :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> օբշիից ես ել եմ նորեկ...դրա համար ասում եմ բարև հույսով եմ հետաքրքիր ժամանկ կանցկացնեմ ակումբում,,անունս Հովիկա ուսանող եմ....Դարք Նայթ ֆիլմն ել սիրում եմ այդտեղից ել մականունս...հիմա աշխատում եմ նոր նիքիս վրա,որը պետքա անկրկնելի լինի


Վայ, բարի գալուստ Հով ջան  :Jpit: 

Քեզ էլ բարի գալուստ, Տառապյալ սիրտ  :Jpit:

----------


## yerevanci

Բարի  բոլորին, մի  քանի  օրից  կլինի  վեց  ամիս,  որ  ակումբում  եմ: Նորեկ  եմ,  բայց  շուտ  հարմարվեցի,  բոլորին  էլ  մաղթում  եմ  բարի  ժամանց  և  միայն  բարի  թեմաների  քննարկում

----------


## Երկնային

_Բարի գալուստ, նորեկներ ջան_

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


 Բարի գալուստ Գայանե ջան :Smile:  :Hi:

----------


## Fosfor

Բոցավառ ողջույն համայն հայոց ազգի բոլոր ինքնատիպ զավակներին … …  :Blush: 

Պարտքս եմ համարում ներկայանալ..

1. Անի
2. իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ (դե Եվայի ցեղը կոպիտ կհնչեր..  :Mda:  )
3. քիմիական տարր չեմ ՝ մեկ ու մեջ լույս եմ տալիս եվ աննկարագրելի սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ ցեցերի հետ
4. Ինչո՞ւ Ֆոսֆոր .. դա կդառնա լրիվ «ո՞վ եմ ես բեմից դուրս» հարցի պատասխան...  :Rolleyes:  խուսափենք-խուսափենք

ով 5 ու 7 թվերի սիրահար էր , ներեք ինձ մերձավորիս  :This: , մտքովս հարց չանցավ... )))

բայց 

6. Ինձ ծանոթ մարդ կա՞...  :Love: 


Արս,  :Kiss:  )))))

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.04.2010), art5041 (08.04.2010), CactuSoul (08.04.2010), Ungrateful (08.04.2010), VisTolog (09.04.2010), Yellow Raven (09.04.2010), yerevanci (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Հենո (10.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Բարի գալուստ Անի ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բոցավառ ողջույն համայն հայոց ազգի բոլոր ինքնատիպ զավակներին … … 
> 
> Պարտքս եմ համարում ներկայանալ..
> 
> 1. Անի
> 2. իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ (դե Եվայի ցեղը կոպիտ կհնչեր..  )
> 3. քիմիական տարր չեմ ՝ մեկ ու մեջ լույս եմ տալիս եվ աննկարագրելի սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ ցեցերի հետ
> 4. Ինչո՞ւ Ֆոսֆոր .. դա կդառնա լրիվ «ո՞վ եմ ես բեմից դուրս» հարցի պատասխան...  խուսափենք-խուսափենք
> 
> ...


Ֆոս  :Love:

----------


## Chuk

Բարի գալուստ Անի  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (08.04.2010)

----------


## art5041

> Բոցավառ ողջույն համայն հայոց ազգի բոլոր ինքնատիպ զավակներին … … 
> 
> Պարտքս եմ համարում ներկայանալ..
> 
> 1. Անի
> 2. իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ (դե Եվայի ցեղը կոպիտ կհնչեր..  )
> 3. քիմիական տարր չեմ ՝ մեկ ու մեջ լույս եմ տալիս եվ աննկարագրելի սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ ցեցերի հետ
> 4. Ինչո՞ւ Ֆոսֆոր .. դա կդառնա լրիվ «ո՞վ եմ ես բեմից դուրս» հարցի պատասխան...  խուսափենք-խուսափենք
> 
> ...


Բարի Գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բարի գալուստ, նորեկներ: Էս ինչքան շատ նորեկնե՜ր կան Ակումբի մեջ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բոցավառ ողջույն համայն հայոց ազգի բոլոր ինքնատիպ զավակներին … … 
> 
> Պարտքս եմ համարում ներկայանալ..
> 
> 1. Անի
> 2. իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ (դե Եվայի ցեղը կոպիտ կհնչեր..  )
> 3. քիմիական տարր չեմ ՝ մեկ ու մեջ լույս եմ տալիս եվ աննկարագրելի սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ ցեցերի հետ
> 4. Ինչո՞ւ Ֆոսֆոր .. դա կդառնա լրիվ «ո՞վ եմ ես բեմից դուրս» հարցի պատասխան...  խուսափենք-խուսափենք
> 
> ...


Բարև Անի, հուսով եմ հաճելի կլնի :Smile: 



> Բարև  բոլորինես   Գայուշն   եմ


Բարև Գայուշ… Սրտի դեմ մեր տունը մի քանի բան ունեմ, եթե պետք եղավ, կհիշացնես: :Blush:

----------


## Fosfor

> Ֆոս


 Հաջանա՜.. :kidd Ֆոսը մենի քեզ)) 




> Բարի գալուստ Անի


Դէ հա, չբռնե՞մ ու ամբողջ կայքի առաջ «պՕլիտ» անեմ, որ ինձ սա էր պակաս երջանիկ լինելու համար և Ձեր բութ մատը խառն է սրա մեջ))) դե ես չեմ, դու էս Չուկ ջան, ասա)))

Անչափ զգացված ու շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 




> Բարի գալուստ Անի ջան


Հազա՜ր բարի, արփի ջան...




> Բարի Գալուստ


Բարի...բարի...
 :Wink: 




> Բարի գալուստ, նորեկներ: Էս ինչքան շատ նորեկնե՜ր կան Ակումբի մեջ :


Սու՜ս.. կարո՞ղ ա հայ չեն))))

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ  ինչու՞ հենց *Fosfor*, ոչ թե *Phosphor* կամ, ամենալավը, *Ֆոսֆոր*  :Smile: :

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Հազա՜ր բարի, արփի ջան...


Մեր մոտ ուրիշ Արփի կա, նայի կնեղանա քեզնից, որ ինձ տենց դիմես  :Jpit:

----------


## Fosfor

> Բարև Անի, հուսով եմ հաճելի կլնի
> 
> Բարև Գայուշ… Սրտի դեմ մեր տունը մի քանի բան ունեմ, եթե պետք եղավ, կհիշացնես:


Հայկո ջան, որ չես զլանում ասում ես.. մի տեսակ սիրտս չի տանում չասեմ՝

- Արդեն հաճելի է.. : Կասկած անգամ չունեմ..  :Smile:  

....Գայուշին հետգրառում պաչեր)))) գոնե օրինակ ծառայեմ թե իրականում ոնց են նորեկ ընդունում))) ինչ-որ շատ գրեցի... քնաթաթախ եմ ... թռա՜... ))))  :Bye:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Հաջանա՜.. :kidd Ֆոսը մենի քեզ))


 :Kiss:  (առանց բանտիԳների)
Մի մեյի))) ավելի լավ ա` ավատար, ստորագրություն, բան-ման.. դզմզի  :Tongue: 




> Դէ հա, չբռնե՞մ ու ամբողջ կայքի առաջ «պՕլիտ» անեմ, որ ինձ սա էր պակաս երջանիկ լինելու համար և Ձեր բութ մատը խառն է սրա մեջ))) դե ես չեմ, դու էս Չուկ ջան, ասա)))
> 
> Անչափ զգացված ու շնորհակալ եմ


Ի... բա ե՞ս  :Beee: :

----------


## Fosfor

Քո Հայկոն , Օ կլինի, իմ Ֆոսֆորը , Fosfor չի՞ լինի... եկած չեկած բոլորին ասում ես, որ ես սոխառած անելուց հեռու եմ...  :Smile: 

(ավելի լուրջ ՝ կեղծանունս դեռ վաղուց այդպես պարզ իր բնույթով, հայավարի, ոնց լսվեց այդպես էլ գրվեց... դա էլ իր նշանակությունն ունի)

----------


## Fosfor

> (առանց բանտիԳների)
> Մի մեյի))) ավելի լավ ա` ավատար, ստորագրություն, բան-ման.. դզմզի 
> 
> 
> 
> Ի... բա ե՞ս :


Արդեն դու քո PR-ն ես անում Արս... հալովդ մնա)))  :Kiss:  (ԲանտիԳներով)  :LOL:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Նորեկներ բարևներ: Լավ արեցիք, որ միացաք, բարի ժամանց: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Քո Հայկոն , Օ կլինի, իմ Ֆոսֆորը , Fosfor չի՞ լինի... եկած չեկած բոլորին ասում ես, որ ես սոխառած անելուց հեռու եմ...


Սոխառած անելուց ինչքան հեռու, էնքան լավ։ Բարի գալուստ։  :Smile:

----------

Մանուլ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Բարի գալուստ Fosfor :Smile:   :Hi:

----------


## Tarapox sirt

> Բարև Գայուշ… Սրտի դեմ մեր տունը մի քանի բան ունեմ, եթե պետք եղավ, կհիշացնես:


Մերսի  բայց    իմ  սիրտը  վերացականա    տառապում :Wink:

----------


## Tarapox sirt

> Ողջույն Գայուշ , բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, հենց ծնված օրից ա տառապում սիրտդ?


բարև   սաղին  ետա   հետաքրքիր  միանգամից   ասեմ   ես    ժամանակավոր  անունա   ու    վերացական  ուղակի  ինձ   գրանցող   մարդու    երևակայությունը    ետքանել... :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Tarapox sirt

> Բարի գալուստ Գայուշ ջան:  Քեզ հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում:


Մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Tarapox sirt

> Բարի    գալուստ  Գայուշ    ջան


Վաայյյյյյ      Թիթ   ջան   շաաաաաաաատ     մերսի :Kiss:

----------


## Tarapox sirt

> Բարի գալուստ Գայանե ջան


մերսի :Smile:

----------


## ElleLuiz

Բարև ակումբ: Ուրախ եմ,որ միացել եմ ձեզ:

----------


## Minerva

> Բարև ակումբ: Ուրախ եմ,որ միացել եմ ձեզ:


Բարով ես եկել։  :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

> Բարև ակումբ: Ուրախ եմ,որ միացել եմ ձեզ:


Բարի գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարև ակումբ: Ուրախ եմ,որ միացել եմ ձեզ:


Բարով ես եկել:  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև ակումբ: Ուրախ եմ,որ միացել եմ ձեզ:


Դու շուտվանից չէ՞իր միացել: :Think:  :Blush:

----------

VisTolog (10.04.2010), Դատարկություն (09.04.2010)

----------


## ElleLuiz

Այո,պարզապես առաջին գրառումս է

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այո,պարզապես առաջին գրառումս է


Բայց սա 2-րդը չի՞: :Think:  :Blush:

----------

VisTolog (10.04.2010)

----------


## Pherion

_Բարև սիրելի Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ!!! Շատ քիչ ժամանակ է, որ ակումբում եմ, բայց արդեն հասցրել եմ զգալ այստեղի ջերմ ու ընկերական մթնոլորտը!!! Մի փոքր պատմեմ իմ մասին.
Անունս Նարեկ է, բնակվում եմ Երևանում: Ապագա բժիշկ եմ! Մի փոքր ռոմանտիկության մասնիկ կա մեջս!!! Շատ եմ սիրում երաժշտությունը!!! Բավականին շփվող եմ ու կցանկանայի ծանոթանալ հետաքրքիր, խելացի ու ցարգացած մարդկանց հետ, որոնց հետ կարելի է ժամերով շփվել ու չձանձրանալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ Ակումբի ցանկացած անդամի հետ! Երևի այսքանը! 

Հուսով եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ կանցկացնեմ արդեն ինձ հարազատ դարձած Ակումբում_

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010), Աբելյան (11.04.2010), Դատարկություն (13.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Նարե (11.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> _Բարև սիրելի Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ!!! Շատ քիչ ժամանակ է, որ ակումբում եմ, բայց արդեն հասցրել եմ զգալ այստեղի ջերմ ու ընկերական մթնոլորտը!!! Մի փոքր պատմեմ իմ մասին.
> Անունս Նարեկ է, բնակվում եմ Երևանում: Ապագա բժիշկ եմ! Մի փոքր ռոմանտիկության մասնիկ կա մեջս!!! Շատ եմ սիրում երաժշտությունը!!! Բավականին շփվող եմ ու կցանկանայի ծանոթանալ հետաքրքիր, խելացի ու ցարգացած մարդկանց հետ, որոնց հետ կարելի է ժամերով շփվել ու չձանձրանալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ Ակումբի ցանկացած անդամի հետ! Երևի այսքանը! 
> 
> Հուսով եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ կանցկացնեմ արդեն ինձ հարազատ դարձած Ակումբում_


Բարով ես եկել  :Smile:

----------

Pherion (11.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> _Բարև սիրելի Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ!!! Շատ քիչ ժամանակ է, որ ակումբում եմ, բայց արդեն հասցրել եմ զգալ այստեղի ջերմ ու ընկերական մթնոլորտը!!! Մի փոքր պատմեմ իմ մասին.
> Անունս Նարեկ է, բնակվում եմ Երևանում: Ապագա բժիշկ եմ! Մի փոքր ռոմանտիկության մասնիկ կա մեջս!!! Շատ եմ սիրում երաժշտությունը!!! Բավականին շփվող եմ ու կցանկանայի ծանոթանալ հետաքրքիր, խելացի ու ցարգացած մարդկանց հետ, որոնց հետ կարելի է ժամերով շփվել ու չձանձրանալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ Ակումբի ցանկացած անդամի հետ! Երևի այսքանը! 
> 
> Հուսով եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ կանցկացնեմ արդեն ինձ հարազատ դարձած Ակումբում_


Բարի գալուստ, հետաքրքիր գրառումներ ու հաճելի ժամանց եմ մաղթում :Wink:

----------

Pherion (17.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Բարև Նարեկ  ջան, բարով ես եկել, գիտես մեր մոտ էնքան լավա :Love: , ընենց որ  օրդ շատ լավ կանցնի ակումբի հետ: Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում :Smile:

----------

Pherion (11.04.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Բարի գալուստ, Նարեկ:  :Smile:  Շատ լավ ես արել, որ միացել ես: Քեզ հաճելի գրառումներ եմ ցանկանում:  :Wink:

----------

Pherion (11.04.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> _Բարև սիրելի Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ!!! Շատ քիչ ժամանակ է, որ ակումբում եմ, բայց արդեն հասցրել եմ զգալ այստեղի ջերմ ու ընկերական մթնոլորտը!!! Մի փոքր պատմեմ իմ մասին.
> Անունս Նարեկ է, բնակվում եմ Երևանում: Ապագա բժիշկ եմ! Մի փոքր ռոմանտիկության մասնիկ կա մեջս!!! Շատ եմ սիրում երաժշտությունը!!! Բավականին շփվող եմ ու կցանկանայի ծանոթանալ հետաքրքիր, խելացի ու ցարգացած մարդկանց հետ, որոնց հետ կարելի է ժամերով շփվել ու չձանձրանալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ Ակումբի ցանկացած անդամի հետ! Երևի այսքանը! 
> 
> Հուսով եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ կանցկացնեմ արդեն ինձ հարազատ դարձած Ակումբում_


_Բարի գալուստ, Նարեկ  հաճելի քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում քեզ_

----------

Pherion (17.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Բարի գալուստ: :Smile:

----------

Pherion (17.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Ոտդ, ավելի ճիշտ ստեղնաշարդ :Wink: , խերով լինի մեր ակումբ :Smile:  ինքս մեկ  ամիս էլ չկա, որ ակումբում եմ, բայց արդեն ունեմ շատ հետաքրքիր ընկերներ, քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ :Wink:

----------

Pherion (17.04.2010), Դարք (11.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (11.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> _Բարև սիրելի Ակումբ և ակումբցիներ!!! Շատ քիչ ժամանակ է, որ ակումբում եմ, բայց արդեն հասցրել եմ զգալ այստեղի ջերմ ու ընկերական մթնոլորտը!!! Մի փոքր պատմեմ իմ մասին.
> Անունս Նարեկ է, բնակվում եմ Երևանում: Ապագա բժիշկ եմ! Մի փոքր ռոմանտիկության մասնիկ կա մեջս!!! Շատ եմ սիրում երաժշտությունը!!! Բավականին շփվող եմ ու կցանկանայի ծանոթանալ հետաքրքիր, խելացի ու ցարգացած մարդկանց հետ, որոնց հետ կարելի է ժամերով շփվել ու չձանձրանալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ Ակումբի ցանկացած անդամի հետ! Երևի այսքանը! 
> 
> Հուսով եմ բավականին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ կանցկացնեմ արդեն ինձ հարազատ դարձած Ակումբում_


Բարեւ կոլեգա,շատ ուրախ եմ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  եսել եմ շատ ռոմանտիկ,միշտ ուզում եմ փոխել աշխարհը,հույսով եմ թեժ զրույցներ է սպասվում,բարի գալուստ :Clapping:

----------

Meme (12.04.2010), Pherion (17.04.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Բարեւ կոլեգա,շատ ուրախ եմ եսել եմ շատ ռոմանտիկ,միշտ ուզում եմ փոխել աշխարհը,հույսով եմ թեժ զրույցներ է սպասվում,բարի գալուստ


Բարև Նարեկ.ես աչքիս ռոմանտիկ-աշխարհը փոխող ընկերներ են աչքիս առաջ ձևավորվում:Ճ

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.04.2010), Pherion (17.04.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Բոցավառ ողջույն համայն հայոց ազգի բոլոր ինքնատիպ զավակներին … … 
> 
> Պարտքս եմ համարում ներկայանալ..
> 
> 1. Անի
> 2. իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ (դե Եվայի ցեղը կոպիտ կհնչեր..  )
> 3. քիմիական տարր չեմ ՝ մեկ ու մեջ լույս եմ տալիս եվ աննկարագրելի սերտ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ ցեցերի հետ
> 4. Ինչո՞ւ Ֆոսֆոր .. դա կդառնա լրիվ «ո՞վ եմ ես բեմից դուրս» հարցի պատասխան...  խուսափենք-խուսափենք
> 
> ...


ես քեզ գիտեմ …  :Jpit:

----------


## Էլիզե

Բարև ակումբ և ակուբցիներ ջան!!!!!  դե էնքան էլ նորեկ չեմ, բայց դե ՀՆեկ էլ չեմ :Wink: 
ուզում եմ ասել` ակումբը ինձ շատ ա դուր եկել, նաև շատ ա դուր եկել էստեղի հաճելի ու անմիջական մթնոլորտը.... ապրես, ու կաս ԱԿՈՒՄԲ ջան... հույսով եմ շուտ-շուտ գրառումներ կանեմ էստեղ!!! հաաաա... մոռացա`
Ես Արաքսն եմ, լեզվաբան եմ` անգլերեն լեզվի մասնագետ, չեմ աշխատում, ձեռքի հետ ոսումնասիրում եմ ֆրանսերեն լեզուն  :Smile: 

Click-ներս խերով լինեն ակումբում!!!!! :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.05.2010), Yevuk (07.05.2010), Աբելյան (08.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.05.2010), Դատարկություն (08.05.2010), Դարք (07.05.2010), Երկնային (08.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.05.2010), Միքո (08.05.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Բարև ակումբ և ակուբցիներ ջան!!!!!  դե էնքան էլ նորեկ չեմ, բայց դե ՀՆեկ էլ չեմ
> ուզում եմ ասել` ակումբը ինձ շատ ա դուր եկել, նաև շատ ա դուր եկել էստեղի հաճելի ու անմիջական մթնոլորտը.... ապրես, ու կաս ԱԿՈՒՄԲ ջան... հույսով եմ շուտ-շուտ գրառումներ կանեմ էստեղ!!! հաաաա... մոռացա`
> Ես Արաքսն եմ, լեզվաբան եմ` անգլերեն լեզվի մասնագետ, չեմ աշխատում, ձեռքի հետ ոսումնասիրում եմ ֆրանսերեն լեզուն 
> 
> Click-ներս խերով լինեն ակումբում!!!!!


շատ հաճելի էր Արաքս ջան

----------


## Էլիզե

:Smile:  :Smile:  նմանապես

----------


## geograf

բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար

----------


## Դարք

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար


ԲԱրև :Hi: ,մենք էլ ենք ուրախ քեզ մեր շարքերը ընդունել,մի փոքր պատմի քո մասին.քա՞նի տարեկան ես, սովորու՞մ ես, թե՞ աշխատում,ինչ հետաքրքրություններ ունես... :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար


Ողջույն Հրաչուհի, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ)))

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար


Գալդ բարի Հրաչուհի ջան.... :Wink:

----------


## geograf

> ԲԱրև,մենք էլ ենք ուրախ քեզ մեր շարքերը ընդունել,մի փոքր պատմի քո մասին.քա՞նի տարեկան ես, սովորու՞մ ես, թե՞ աշխատում,ինչ հետաքրքրություններ ունես...


21  տարեկան  եմ,  սովորում  եմ  ԵՊՀ  աշխարհագրության  և  երկրաբանության  ֆակուլտետի  մագիստրատուրայում  ֆիզիկական  աշխարհագրություն  բաժնում,  սիրում  եմ  այն  ամենը  ինչը  կապված  է  բնության  և  աշխարհագրության  հետ

----------

Դարք (20.05.2010)

----------


## geograf

> Ողջույն Հրաչուհի, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ)))


շնորհակալություն

----------


## geograf

> Ողջույն Հրաչուհի, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ)))


շատ  շնորհակալ  եմ

----------


## yerevanci

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար


գալդ  բարի

----------


## einnA

Բարև  ակումբ.am  :Wink: 
 Ես արդեն երևի մեկ ամիս է այստեղ եմ ու անկեղծ ինձ այնքան լավ ու հա հենց հարազատ եմ զգում ))), չնայած դեռ ընկերներ չունեմ, բայց ֆորումները շատ ջերմ են:
Ճիշտն ասած մի քանի անգամ google-ով որոնումների ժամանակ հենց ակումբին հայտնաբերեցի ու ինձ գրավեց  :Smile:  
Շատ ուրախ եմ այստեղ լինելու համար  :Blush:

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև  ակումբ.am 
>  Ես արդեն երևի մեկ ամիս է այստեղ եմ ու անկեղծ ինձ այնքան լավ ու հա հենց հարազատ եմ զգում ))), չնայած դեռ ընկերներ չունեմ, բայց ֆորումները շատ ջերմ են:
> Ճիշտն ասած մի քանի անգամ google-ով որոնումների ժամանակ հենց ակումբին հայտնաբերեցի ու ինձ գրավեց  
> Շատ ուրախ եմ այստեղ լինելու համար


դե  մաղթում  եմ  քեզ,  որ  այդպես  ուրախ  տրամադրությամբ  էլ  շարունակես  քո  երթը  ակումբում

----------

einnA (23.06.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար





> Բարև  ակումբ.am 
>  Ես արդեն երևի մեկ ամիս է այստեղ եմ ու անկեղծ ինձ այնքան լավ ու հա հենց հարազատ եմ զգում ))), չնայած դեռ ընկերներ չունեմ, բայց ֆորումները շատ ջերմ են:
> Ճիշտն ասած մի քանի անգամ google-ով որոնումների ժամանակ հենց ակումբին հայտնաբերեցի ու ինձ գրավեց  
> Շատ ուրախ եմ այստեղ լինելու համար


 Բարով եք եկել  :Smile:  Ձեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում:

----------

einnA (23.06.2010)

----------


## Nano2585

> ես չէի էլ կասկածում
> մի քանի օր ֆոռւմը կարդալը բավական էր հասկանալու համար ինչքան ջերմ մթնոլորտ է այստեղ տիրում


Ես էլ եմ մի քանի օր կարդացել ,ու ասեմ որ շատ իմաստալից էջեր կան  ու կարևորը ամեն ինչը գրագետա արվում էստեղ,ինձ շատա դուր եկել  ապրեք ,որ akumb.am եք ստեղծել:

----------


## einnA

> դե  մաղթում  եմ  քեզ,  որ  այդպես  ուրախ  տրամադրությամբ  էլ  շարունակես  քո  երթը  ակումբում


Շատ շատ մերսի )))
դե նորեկների` մի քիչ վարժ չլինելու պատճառով կատարած թյուրիմացությունների հանդեպ ներողամիտ կլինեք  :Wink: 

 Yerevanci ջան բայց ես ձեր գրառմանը դրական վարկանիշ էի դրել, իսկ դուրս եկավ բացասական  :Sad:  , անկեղծ մինչև հիմա մի տեսակ վատ եմ զգում (((

----------


## yerevanci

> Yerevanci ջան բայց ես ձեր գրառմանը դրական վարկանիշ էի դրել, իսկ դուրս եկավ բացասական  , անկեղծ մինչև հիմա մի տեսակ վատ եմ զգում (((


ես  արդեն  մոռացել  էի :Smile:

----------


## einnA

> ես  արդեն  մոռացել  էի


ինչ լավ է  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար


Բարև, շատ սիրուն անուն ունես: :Blush:

----------


## Choko

Բարև ակումբ.,,,, ես  Chocco-n   եմ,, անկումբի մասին լսել եմ ակումբի անդամ Նանոից,,, ուրախ եմ, որ այսօրվանից ակումբի անդամ եմ,, հուսով եմ, որ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Նանո

> Բարև ակումբ.,,,, ես  Chocco-n   եմ,, անկումբի մասին լսել եմ ակումբի անդամ Նանոից,,, ուրախ եմ, որ այսօրվանից ակումբի անդամ եմ,, հուսով եմ, որ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի


Բարև Choko ջան, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ: Ես պարզապես վստահ եմ, որ քեզ համար այստեղ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի: :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բարև ակումբ.,,,, ես  Cho*cc*o-n   եմ,, անկումբի մասին լսել եմ ակումբի անդամ Նանոից,,, ուրախ եմ, որ այսօրվանից ակումբի անդամ եմ,, հուսով եմ, որ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի


 Ես էլ իմացա` Cho*k*o-ն ես  :Huh:   :Jpit: : 

 Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: :

----------

Yellow Raven (29.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բարև  ակումբ.am 
>  Ես արդեն երևի մեկ ամիս է այստեղ եմ ու անկեղծ ինձ այնքան լավ ու հա հենց հարազատ եմ զգում ))), չնայած դեռ ընկերներ չունեմ, բայց ֆորումները շատ ջերմ են:
> Ճիշտն ասած մի քանի անգամ google-ով որոնումների ժամանակ հենց ակումբին հայտնաբերեցի ու ինձ գրավեց  
> Շատ ուրախ եմ այստեղ լինելու համար





> Բարև ակումբ.,,,, ես  Chocco-n   եմ,, անկումբի մասին լսել եմ ակումբի անդամ Նանոից,,, ուրախ եմ, որ այսօրվանից ակումբի անդամ եմ,, հուսով եմ, որ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի


 Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------

einnA (07.06.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Բարև բոլորին ,երկար ժամանակ կարդում էի,վերջապես գրանցվեցի

----------


## Yevuk

> Բարև բոլորին ,երկար ժամանակ կարդում էի,վերջապես գրանցվեցի


Բարի գալուստ *Rubinstein*:  :Wink:  Իսկ դու ճանաչու՞մ ես Ռուբինշեյնին:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Nanik

Բարև ձեզ  :Smile:  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   :Jpit:  )

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև ձեզ  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   )


բարի  գալուստ  *Ակումբ*,  քեզ  հաճելի  քննարկումներ

----------


## Meme

> Բարև ձեզ  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   )




Բարի գալուստ Նանիկ ջան :Bux:

----------


## Yevuk

Բարի գալուստ, Նանիկ: Հաճելի ու բովանդակալից քննարկումներ քեզ:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարև բոլորին ,երկար ժամանակ կարդում էի,վերջապես գրանցվեցի


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: : Փաստորեն՝ ճանաչում ես Գորդոն Ֆրիմենին  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարև Choko ջան, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ: Ես պարզապես վստահ եմ, որ քեզ համար այստեղ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի:





> Բարև բոլորին ,երկար ժամանակ կարդում էի,վերջապես գրանցվեցի





> Բարև ձեզ  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   )


Բարի գալուստ, նորեկնե՛ր :Smile:

----------


## Life

> Բարև ձեզ  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   )


Բարի գալուստ,ավատարիդ նկարում դու ես? ::}:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), yerevanci (29.05.2010)

----------


## Nanik

Հա, ես եմ, բայց երկուս ու կես տարի առաջ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), Life (29.05.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսկ հիմիկվաննե՞րը երբ ես դնելու: :Blush:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), yerevanci (29.05.2010)

----------


## Nanik

Էս մի նկարս դուրս գալիս է, դրա համար սա դրեցի: Ուրիշ նկար դնելու ի՞նչ կարիք կա: Սա վա՞տն է:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս մի նկարս դուրս գալիս է, դրա համար սա դրեցի: Ուրիշ նկար դնելու ի՞նչ կարիք կա: Սա վա՞տն է:


Կետիկներով Հայկոն փորձում ա քեզ ակնարկել, որ էս մի նկարդ իրեն շա՜տ ա դուր եկել, ու ինքը բնավ դեմ չէր լինի (նույնիսկ սարսափելի կողմ կլիներ) ուրիշ նկարներ էլ տեսնելուն՝ համոզվելու համար, որ դու իրկականից էն սիրուն աղջիկն ես, ով տենց հաճելի ժպտում ա ավատարիդ վրայից, ոչ թե, ասենք, Բեն Լադենը: Ճիշտ բացատրեցի՞, Հայկ...  :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), Life (29.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.05.2010), Երկնային (05.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.05.2010), Նարե (29.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Պարզ ճակատ ունես, Նանիկ ջան :qyart :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կետիկներով Հայկոն փորձում ա քեզ ակնարկել, որ էս մի նկարդ իրեն շա՜տ ա դուր եկել, ու ինքը բնավ դեմ չէր լինի (նույնիսկ սարսափելի կողմ կլիներ) ուրիշ նկարներ էլ տեսնելուն՝ համոզվելու համար, որ դու իրկականից էն սիրուն աղջիկն ես, ով տենց հաճելի ժպտում ա ավատարիդ վրայից, ոչ թե, ասենք, Բեն Լադենը: Ճիշտ բացատրեցի՞, Հայկ...


Հայկօ ջան, ախր ես էդքան բացահայտ չէի ասի էդ ամեն ինչը: :Blush:

----------


## Reh32

Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բարև Գևորգ ջան, բարի գալուստ «Դար» -ի շարքերը, հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում:  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Բարով ես եկել:  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


_Բարի գալուստ, հաճելի քննարկումներ, լավ ծանոթություններ… մի խոսքով՝ լավ-լավ բաներ եմ ցանկանում_

----------


## My World My Space

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


բարով ես էկել Գևորգ ջան, դեռ կհասցնես, մի մտածի........... :Wink:

----------


## nune'

Բարի գալուստ

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Բարև Գևորգ:
Եթե քեզ շան տեղ դնող չկա, ուրեմն դու արդեն մեր շարքերում ես:

Տո այ տղա, յանիմ ադմին մարդ եմ, ինձ շան տեղ չեն դնում, քեզ որտեղի՞ց դնեն:
Հրեն: Հարևան թեմայում մեկին ասել եմ բարլուս, շան տեղ չի դնում, ոնց որ կատու կողքը մլավի:
Մի խոսքով Գևորգ ջան, եթե պիվա սիրում ես, հանդիպման արի, թե չէ սրանց հետ ուրիշ ձև չի լինում  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), VisTolog (21.06.2010), Աբելյան (06.06.2010), Էլիզե (06.06.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


բարով  ես  եկել

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Բարեվ Գեւորգ :Hi: : ՈՒրախ եմ ծանոթանալ:

----------


## s_hrayr

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանում:  :Unsure:

----------


## AniwaR

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս սկսել խոխմիկ ավատար դնելուց: :Rolleyes:

----------


## Reh32

Շնորհակալություն  բոլորին, ջերմ ողջույնների համար. Նենց  ջերմ  ողջունեցիք, որ  հավես  տվեց  ասում  եմ  մի  հատ  էլ  չգրանցվեմ  գամ նորից ծանոթանանք :Think:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), My World My Space (06.06.2010)

----------


## Hakob9110

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Բարի գալուստ Գևորգ :Smile: ,ես էլ համարյա նորեկ եմ:

----------


## AniwaR

> Շնորհակալություն  բոլորին, ջերմ ողջույնների համար. Նենց  ջերմ  ողջունեցիք, որ  հավես  տվեց  ասում  եմ  մի  հատ  էլ  չգրանցվեմ  գամ նորից ծանոթանանք


Այ սենց լավ ա: :Hands Up:  Ավատար վերջ լինել:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարև  Դար  ակումբ,  ես  մի  քից  նորեկ  եմ  մի  քիչ  էլ  չէ. Անունս  Գևորգ է. 21 տարեկան  եմ. Բոլոր  թեմաներում   փորձում  եմ  մեջընգածություն  անեմ,  որ  ինձ  էլ  ընդունեք  ձեր  շարքերը. Բայց  հլը  որ  շան  տեղ  չեք  դնում.  ես  էլ  հույսս  չեմ  կտրում. Շրջապատում  միշտ  գտնում  եմ  անհատականություններին. ակումբում  դուք    գրեթե   ամենուր եք  այդպիսին.


Բարի գալուստ, հաճելի ժամանց ու քննարկումներ :Smile:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բարի գալուստ Գևորգ,ես էլ համարյա նորեկ եմ:


Դու իրենից նորեկ ես  :Jpit: 

Բարի գալուստ նորեկներ  :Hi:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Hakob9110

> Դու իրենից նորեկ ես 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ նորեկներ


Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շնորհակալություն  բոլորին, ջերմ ողջույնների համար. Նենց  ջերմ  ողջունեցիք, որ  հավես  տվեց  ասում  եմ  մի  հատ  էլ  չգրանցվեմ  գամ նորից ծանոթանանք


Էհ, սա ինչ ա, ես որ եկա, տեսնեիր՝ ինձ ոնց դիմավորեցին Մեֆիստոֆելը, Տրիբունը, Դավիդուսը, Չուկը, Հայկօն, Բիձան, էն էլ ստեղ չէ է, էլիտար քաղաքականություն բաժնում :Smile:

----------


## Penelopa

Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար  :Smile: :

----------


## Yevuk

> Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :


Բարի գալուստ, Penelopa: Քեզ հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ:  :Wink:

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :


Բարի գալուստ, հուսով եմ քեզ հաճելի կլինի այստեղ :Wink: :

----------


## Penelopa

> Բարի գալուստ, հուսով եմ քեզ հաճելի կլինի այստեղ:


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile: :

----------


## My World My Space

> Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :


Բարի գալուստ, Պենելոպա, ինչպե՞ս է Ոդիսևսը....

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարի գալուստ, Պենելոպա, ինչպե՞ս է Ոդիսևսը....


Ցիկլոպների միակ տեսողական ապարատն ա հանում-մանում  :Smile: 

Բարով եք եկել, նորեկներ:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ցիկլոպների միակ տեսողական ապարատն ա հանում-մանում 
> 
> Բարով եք եկել, նորեկներ:


սադիզմի վերջին դրսևորումը, ոչ միայն հանում ա այլ նաև մանում ա..... որպեսզի Պենելոպան թելն իր հայտնի գոբելենում օգտագործի..... :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :


Բարի գալուստ: :Smile:  Հուսով ենք լավ կլնի քո համար: :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :


Բարի գալուստ Penelopa :Smile: 
Նկատել եմ, որ նորկների մեծ մասը սահմանափակվում են մենակ այս թեմայում գրառում անելուց, հուսով եմ սրանից հետո տենց դեպքերը կքչանան :Smile:

----------

unknown (15.06.2010), VisTolog (21.06.2010), Ռեդ (11.06.2010)

----------


## Izabell

Բարև, Ակումբ:
Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա :Smile:  Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի :Smile: 
Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Smile:

----------

Meme (15.06.2010), tikopx (15.06.2010), Yellow Raven (15.06.2010), Երկնային (15.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (15.06.2010), Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Բարև, Ակումբ:
> Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի
> Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար


Բարի գալուստ  Izabell: Քեզ բարի ժամանց ու ակտիվ քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում :Smile:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Բարև, Ակումբ:
> Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի
> Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար


Բելլս :Love: 
Բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև, Ակումբ:
> Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի
> Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար


Բարի գալուստ «Դար ակումբ,» հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ քզ ցանկանում:

Հ.գ. լավ ավատար է:

----------


## Izabell

> Բարի գալուստ «Դար ակումբ,» հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ քզ ցանկանում:
> 
> Հ.գ. լավ ավատար է:


Շնորհակալություն: Ես եմ :Smile:

----------

einnA (15.06.2010), Freeman (10.07.2010), Meme (15.06.2010), Smokie (15.06.2010), Երկնային (15.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (15.06.2010), Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## unknown

> Բարև, Ակումբ:
> Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի
> Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար


Բարի  գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարև, Ակումբ:
> Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի
> Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար


Բարի գալուստ Բելլա :Jpit:

----------

Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## nellok

Բարև, Ակումբ և Ակումբի բոլոր անդամներին: :Smile:  
Ես Նելլին եմ և ուրախ եմ միանալ ձեր մեծ ընտանիքին: Ինձ Նանոն հրավիրեց և հավատացրեց, որ շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու:

----------


## Նանո

> Բարև, Ակումբ և Ակումբի բոլոր անդամներին: 
> Ես Նելլին եմ և ուրախ եմ միանալ ձեր մեծ ընտանիքին: Ինձ Նանոն հրավիրեց և հավատացրեց, որ շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու:


Բարև, Նել ջան: Բարի գալուստ մեր մեծ ընտանիք...  :Friends:

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև, Ակումբ և Ակումբի բոլոր անդամներին: 
> Ես Նելլին եմ և ուրախ եմ միանալ ձեր մեծ ընտանիքին: Ինձ Նանոն հրավիրեց և հավատացրեց, որ շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու:


 Բարի գալուստ եւ հաճելի քննարկումներ, հուսով եմ քեզ դուր կգա ակումբում:

----------


## unknown

> Բարև, Ակումբ և Ակումբի բոլոր անդամներին: 
> Ես Նելլին եմ և ուրախ եմ միանալ ձեր մեծ ընտանիքին: Ինձ Նանոն հրավիրեց և հավատացրեց, որ շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու:


բարի  գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարև ձեզ  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   )





> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար





> Բարև  ակումբ.am 
>  Ես արդեն երևի մեկ ամիս է այստեղ եմ ու անկեղծ ինձ այնքան լավ ու հա հենց հարազատ եմ զգում ))), չնայած դեռ ընկերներ չունեմ, բայց ֆորումները շատ ջերմ են:
> Ճիշտն ասած մի քանի անգամ google-ով որոնումների ժամանակ հենց ակումբին հայտնաբերեցի ու ինձ գրավեց  
> Շատ ուրախ եմ այստեղ լինելու համար





> Ես էլ եմ մի քանի օր կարդացել ,ու ասեմ որ շատ իմաստալից էջեր կան  ու կարևորը ամեն ինչը գրագետա արվում էստեղ,ինձ շատա դուր եկել  ապրեք ,որ akumb.am եք ստեղծել:





> Բարև Դար ակումբ… Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այստեղ և շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :





> Բարև, Ակումբ:
> Ես Իզաբելլան եմ, կարելի է ուղղակի Բելլա Նորեկ եմ, հուսով եմ ՝ այստեղ հետաքրքիր կլինի
> Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար





> Բարև, Ակումբ և Ակումբի բոլոր անդամներին: 
> Ես Նելլին եմ և ուրախ եմ միանալ ձեր մեծ ընտանիքին: Ինձ Նանոն հրավիրեց և հավատացրեց, որ շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու:


Դե հիմա ասեք տեսնեմ՝ ձեզնից ո՞վ հնգեր ունի   :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Արդարության համար՝ © Արտգեո  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (29.12.2010), einnA (01.07.2010), tikopx (21.06.2010), VisTolog (21.06.2010), Երկնային (21.06.2010)

----------


## Surveyr

> բարև  ակումբ  ու  ակումբցիներ,  անունս  Հրաչուհի  է,  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  այս  թիմին  միանալու  համար


 :Think:  Լյովի ականջը կանչի՞ հը՞՞՞

բարև, բարի գալուստ

----------


## nellok

Շնորհակալ եմ :Hands Up: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:21 ----------




> Բարի գալուստ եւ հաճելի քննարկումներ, հուսով եմ քեզ դուր կգա ակումբում:


Շնորհակալ եմ :Blush: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:23 ----------




> Դե հիմա ասեք տեսնեմ՝ ձեզնից ո՞վ հնգեր ունի  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Արդարության համար՝ © Արտգեո


Իսկ պատասխանելը պարտադիրա՞

----------


## Երկնային

> Իսկ պատասխանելը պարտադիրա՞


_Չպատասխանես, թող տենց էլ անորոշության մեջ մնան: 

Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ ու ծանոթություններ եմ ցանկանում:_

----------

Meme (22.06.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ պատասխանելը պարտադիրա՞


Դե էնքանով ա պարտադիր, որ եթե հանկարծ ապագայում գաղտնաբառդ մոռանաս, այն կկարողանաս վերականգնել՝ միայն հնգերոջդ անունը (կամ *չ*անունը) նշելով  :Smile:

----------


## Eliza1

Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին :Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Այսեղ եմ Հինատայի հրավերով :Ակումբում  ակնկալում եմ հետաքրքիր և բովանդակալից քննարկումներ տարատեսակ թեմաների մասին : :Ok:

----------


## Հինատա

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին :Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Այսեղ եմ Հինատայի հրավերով :Ակումբում  ակնկալում եմ հետաքրքիր և բովանդակալից քննարկումներ տարատեսակ թեմաների մասին :


Բարի գալուստ :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին :Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Այսեղ եմ Հինատայի հրավերով :Ակումբում  ակնկալում եմ հետաքրքիր և բովանդակալից քննարկումներ տարատեսակ թեմաների մասին :


Բարի՛ գալուստ, Eliza1  :Smile: 

Մաղթում եմ հաճելի ու բովանդակալից քննարկումներ Դար ակումբի հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ։

----------

Հինատա (25.06.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին :Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Այսեղ եմ Հինատայի հրավերով :Ակումբում  ակնկալում եմ հետաքրքիր և բովանդակալից քննարկումներ տարատեսակ թեմաների մասին :


Բարի գալուստ Elize1, մաղթում եմ հաճելի քննարկումներ :Smile: :

----------

Հինատա (25.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Բարով եկաք:  :Smile:  :Hi:

----------

Հինատա (25.06.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին :Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Այսեղ եմ Հինատայի հրավերով :Ակումբում  ակնկալում եմ հետաքրքիր և բովանդակալից քննարկումներ տարատեսակ թեմաների մասին :


 Բարի գալուստ :Hands Up:

----------

Հինատա (25.06.2010)

----------


## unknown

> Ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին :Ուրախ եմ ձեզ միանալու համար :Այսեղ եմ Հինատայի հրավերով :Ակումբում  ակնկալում եմ հետաքրքիր և բովանդակալից քննարկումներ տարատեսակ թեմաների մասին :


Բարի  գալուստ :Smile:

----------

Հինատա (25.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Դե հիմա ասեք տեսնեմ՝ ձեզնից ո՞վ հնգեր ունի


 Քցի-բռնի Լեո ջան ... )))))  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

Բարև ակումբ.. Ես Վարպետն եմ: Էնքան չեմ մտել էստեղ, որ արդեն անծանոթները ծանոթներից ավելի շատ են :Smile:  Նենց որ` մի հատ էլ ներկայանանք: 
Մեկ էլ, իմ հին ախպերություն, մի քիչ հուշեք, թե ինչ նենց թեմաներ կան հավեսոտ (դե դուք գիդաք :Wink:  ), որ կարելի ա նիրյատ ըլնել:օյ
Ցանկալի ա PM-ով, ձեր ջանին մատաղ :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (01.07.2010), CactuSoul (01.07.2010), Chuk (01.07.2010), Norton (01.07.2010), VisTolog (01.07.2010), Yellow Raven (01.07.2010), Երկնային (01.07.2010), Հայկօ (12.07.2010), Նարե (01.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարև ակումբ.. Ես Վարպետն եմ: Էնքան չեմ մտել էստեղ, որ արդեն անծանոթները ծանոթներից ավելի շատ են Նենց որ` մի հատ էլ ներկայանանք: 
> Մեկ էլ, իմ հին ախպերություն, մի քիչ հուշեք, թե ինչ նենց թեմաներ կան հավեսոտ (դե դուք գիդաք ), որ կարելի ա նիրյատ ըլնել:օյ
> Ցանկալի ա PM-ով, ձեր ջանին մատաղ


_Դու վերադարձել ես  
Դե բարի վերադարձ_

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարև ակումբ.. Ես Վարպետն եմ: Էնքան չեմ մտել էստեղ, որ արդեն անծանոթները ծանոթներից ավելի շատ են Նենց որ` մի հատ էլ ներկայանանք: 
> Մեկ էլ, իմ հին ախպերություն, մի քիչ հուշեք, թե ինչ նենց թեմաներ կան հավեսոտ (դե դուք գիդաք ), որ կարելի ա նիրյատ ըլնել:օյ
> Ցանկալի ա PM-ով, ձեր ջանին մատաղ


Բարի գալուստ, Վարպետ:
Արի ծանոթանանք  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բարև ակումբ.. Ես Վարպետն եմ: Էնքան չեմ մտել էստեղ, որ արդեն անծանոթները ծանոթներից ավելի շատ են Նենց որ` մի հատ էլ ներկայանանք: 
> Մեկ էլ, իմ հին ախպերություն, մի քիչ հուշեք, թե ինչ նենց թեմաներ կան հավեսոտ (դե դուք գիդաք ), որ կարելի ա նիրյատ ըլնել:օյ
> Ցանկալի ա PM-ով, ձեր ջանին մատաղ


Ես քեզ սիրում եմ :Love: , արի ծանոթանանք :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարի գալուստ, Վարպետ:
> Արի ծանոթանանք





> Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, արի ծանոթանանք


Իիիի, առաջինը ես եմ ասեեեել  :Sorry: 
Կառալուուու՜՜՜լ, Վարպետա ուկռադիվայուտ ատ մինյաաա՜՜  :Shout:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ա~ դե ռադ եղեք յա! :գօբլին Լուրջ բան եմ հարցնում, իսկ դուք տժժում եք: Թեմա ասեք նիրյատի!
Գալաթի~կ, համ էլ աչքդ լուս! Սասունին ցավակցություններս փոխանցի  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ա~ դե ռադ եղեք յա! :գօբլին Լուրջ բան եմ հարցնում, իսկ դուք տժժում եք: Թեմա ասեք նիրյատի!
> Գալաթի~կ, համ էլ աչքդ լուս! Սասունին ցավակցություններս փոխանցի


Լավ Վարպետ տղա, աչքովս կըկնես բալքիմ  :LOL: 

Ոտիկդ իրա հիմքիցը կապուտ  :Angry2: 

 :Love:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ Վարպետ տղա, աչքովս կըկնես բալքիմ 
> 
> Ոտիկդ իրա հիմքիցը կապուտ


Հա բայց, հա բայց.. :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա բայց, հա բայց..


 Նիրյատի թեմա մը  :Smile:  

Սև բայց  :Angry2:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Գոբլին ձյաձյան էկավ:  :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև ակումբ.. Ես Վարպետն եմ: Էնքան չեմ մտել էստեղ, որ արդեն անծանոթները ծանոթներից ավելի շատ են Նենց որ` մի հատ էլ ներկայանանք: 
> Մեկ էլ, իմ հին ախպերություն, մի քիչ հուշեք, թե ինչ նենց թեմաներ կան հավեսոտ (դե դուք գիդաք ), որ կարելի ա նիրյատ ըլնել:օյ
> Ցանկալի ա PM-ով, ձեր ջանին մատաղ


Բարև Վարպետ: Բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Սա այն բաժինն է, որտեղ դու մոդերատոր ես  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (01.07.2010), Monk (01.07.2010), Ձայնալար (01.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բարև Վարպետ: Բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Սա այն բաժինն է, որտեղ դու մոդերատոր ես


Այ մարդ սենց բան էլ կլինի? Մարդը գալիս ա ֆորում, ուզում ա սկսի ծանոթանալ, բան` միանգամից դնում բաժին են դեմ տալիս: Էս ուր ա գլորվում էս երկիրը :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վահա՞գ, աչքներս լույս, վերադարձար  :Jpit: 

Կարոտել էի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Վա, բա իմ համար կանֆետ բերել ե՞ս  :Unsure:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Այ մարդ սենց բան էլ կլինի? Մարդը գալիս ա ֆորում, ուզում ա սկսի ծանոթանալ, բան` միանգամից դնում բաժին են դեմ տալիս: Էս ուր ա գլորվում էս երկիրը


Բարի վերադարձ, Վա :Smile: 
Մենակ թե էլ չգնաս, հա՞: Ուզում ես՝ իմ պես ուշ-ուշ մտի, ուզում ես՝ հազարից մեկ գրի, ուզում ես՝ մոդերությունից հրաժարվի… ոնց ուզում ես, ընենց արա, մենակ թե մի կորի, պարբերաբար մտի: Քո ներկայությունը մեզ պետք ա, պետք ա զգալը, որ դու մոտերքում ես: Լավ ա, որ կաս, լավ ա, որ վերադարձել ես:
Գրկ քեզ, Վա :Love: :

----------


## VisTolog

Բարի գալուստ *Վարպետ*: Հաճելի մոդերատրություն եմ ցանկանում: :Jpit:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

Ավե ակումբ, ես շատ եմ սիրում առողջ քննարկումներ, յուրաքանչյուր հարցի շուրջ, որը հասու է ինձ: Հույսով եմ սպասելիքներս կարդարանան:

----------


## Լեո

Բարև Պոսեյդոն: Ծովերից ի՞նչ կա, իսկական սեզոնն ա, չէ՞  :Yes: 
Զևսը, Հերան, Դեմետրան, Հեստիան և Աիդը ո՞նց են  :Smile: 

Բարի գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Բարև Պոսեյդոն: Ծովերից ի՞նչ կա, իսկական սեզոնն ա, չէ՞ 
> Զևսը, Հերան, Դեմետրան, Հեստիան և Աիդը ո՞նց են 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ


Բարև Լեո, բոլորն էլ լավ են, բոլորն էլ բարևում են ակումբին մանավանդ Զևսը, ուղղակի շատ զբաղված էին թե չէ իրանք էլ կմիանային ինձ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարև Պոսեյդոն :Smile: 
Իսկ այս թեմայի տեղը քեզ ո՞վ հուշեց :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (10.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Բարև Պոսեյդոն
> Իսկ այս թեմայի տեղը քեզ ո՞վ հուշեց


Բարև Վահիկ, այս թեման գտնելու համար հուշողներ պետք չէին, ուղղակի փնտրել էր պետք, իսկ ընդհանրապես դար ակումբ մտնելու համար ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց Հինատան, բացեմ փակագծերը ավելի ճիշտ իմ քույրերը  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.07.2010), terev (10.07.2010), Yellow Raven (10.07.2010), yerevanci (10.07.2010), Yevuk (10.07.2010), Հայուհի (11.07.2010), Հինատա (10.07.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բարև Լեո, բոլորն էլ լավ են, բոլորն էլ բարևում են ակումբին մանավանդ Զևսը, ուղղակի շատ զբաղված էին թե չէ իրանք էլ կմիանային ինձ:


Քաոսն էլ էր բարևում? :Jpit: 
բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Քաոսն էլ էր բարևում?
> բարի գալուստ


Ավե դատարկություն
Չէ իրար հետ չունենք, կռվել ենք, հիմա իրա մոտ իսկական քաոսա, ընենց ջրհեղեղ ուղարկեցի, որ անունի մեջ մտավ  :Jpit:

----------

Դատարկություն (10.07.2010), Հինատա (10.07.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ավե դատարկություն
> Չէ իրար հետ չունենք, կռվել ենք, հիմա իրա մոտ իսկական քաոսա, ընենց ջրհեղեղ ուղարկեցի, որ անունի մեջ մտավ


Պոսեյդոն ջան, բարի գալուստ, էկած-չեկած դժգոհում ու նյարդայնանում ես, մի խեր խաբար չկա՞ :Xeloq:

----------

Դեկադա (10.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Պոսեյդոն ջան, բարի գալուստ, էկած-չեկած դժգոհում ու նյարդայնանում ես, մի խեր խաբար չկա՞


Ավե Շինարար
Դժգոհում եմ մանր մունր բաներից, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ կյանքից շատ գոհ եմ, նույնիսկ չափից ավելի:  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (10.07.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

գալդ   բարի  Պոսեյդոն  ջան,  բա  ի՞նչ  հետքրքիր  թեմաներ  ես  պատրաստվում  հանձնել  մեր  դատին

----------

tikopx (10.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

:Beee: 
Բարի գալուստ  :Jpit:

----------

terev (10.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Բարի գալուստ


Երևի կրկնակի բեե սմայլ պիտի լիներ ՝ երկու քույրերի կողմից, թե՞ մի քույրը լեզու է ցույց տալիս, իսկ մյուսը` ողջունում եղբորը  :Think:

----------

Շինարար (10.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Երևի կրկնակի բեե սմայլ պիտի լիներ ՝ երկու քույրերի կողմից, թե՞ մի քույրը լեզու է ցույց տալիս, իսկ մյուսը` ողջունում եղբորը


Հա ես լեզու եմ հանում, իսկ ես էլ ողջունում եմ :Jpit:

----------

Հարդ (10.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> գալդ   բարի  Պոսեյդոն  ջան,  բա  ի՞նչ  հետքրքիր  թեմաներ  ես  պատրաստվում  հանձնել  մեր  դատին


Ավե երևանցի, թեմաները շատ են, ընթացքում կտեսնես: :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:09 ----------




> Բարի գալուստ


Զգուշացնում եմ, որ գոնե ստեղ ինձ չջղայնացնեք: :Angry2:

----------


## Հինատա

> Զգուշացնում եմ, որ գոնե ստեղ ինձ չջղայնացնեք:


Պահ  :Beee: 
Լավ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## unknown

> Ավե ակումբ, ես շատ եմ սիրում առողջ քննարկումներ, յուրաքանչյուր հարցի շուրջ, որը հասու է ինձ: Հույսով եմ սպասելիքներս կարդարանան:


բարի  գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> բարի  գալուստ


Ավե Անուշա :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ավե Պոսեյդոն ջան:
Գալաթեա տե սալուտատ:

----------

Հինատա (13.07.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Ավե ակումբ, ես շատ եմ սիրում առողջ քննարկումներ, յուրաքանչյուր հարցի շուրջ, որը հասու է ինձ: Հույսով եմ սպասելիքներս կարդարանան:


Ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալ քեզ հետ (թեկուզ վիրտուալ,) ո՜վ գետերի, լճերի, ծովերի եւ օվկիանոսների, տիրակալ:
Ցանկանում եմ քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ, հուսով եմ քեզ այստեղ դուր կգա:

----------

Հինատա (13.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Ավե Պոսեյդոն ջան:
> Գալաթեա տե սալուտատ:


Պոսեյդոն տե սալուտատ (չգիտեմ ինչ ստացվեց,), բայց ավե Գալաթեա :Cool: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:47 ----------




> Ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալ քեզ հետ (թեկուզ վիրտուալ,) ո՜վ գետերի, լճերի, ծովերի եւ օվկիանոսների, տիրակալ:
> Ցանկանում եմ քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ, հուսով եմ քեզ այստեղ դուր կգա:


Օօօ շնորհակալ եմ քեզ մահկանացու  Աստվածները քեզ նույնպես ցանկանում են հաճելի քննարկումներ ու ինձ այստեղ արդեն սկսել է դուր գալ: :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Պոսեյդոն*, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода  :Think: :

----------

Annushka (13.07.2010), Էլիզե (30.10.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> *Պոսեյդոն*, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода :


Ավե Հայկօ
Իհարկե գիտեմ, իսկ դու գիտես որ չգիտես կամ էլ գիտես, բայց լավ չգիտես :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## paniaG

բարև բոլորին :Smile:  իչպես եք? որ խնդրեմ չեիք ասի ինչպես լրացնեմ իմ մասին տեղեկություններ? :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

> բարև բոլորին իչպես եք? որ խնդրեմ չեիք ասի ինչպես լրացնեմ իմ մասին տեղեկություններ?


Սեղմիր *այստեղ* (սա քո անձնագրի հղումն է), ապա բացիր «Իմ մասին» tab-ը ու համապատասխան դաշտերում գրիր ինչ ուզում ես՝ սեղմելով այս՝  նշանը: Լուսանկարներ կարող ես տեղադրել *ահա այս* թեմայում:

----------


## paniaG

> Սեղմիր *այստեղ* (սա քո անձնագրի հղումն է), ապա բացիր «Իմ մասին» tab-ը ու համապատասխան դաշտերում գրիր ինչ ուզում ես՝ սեղմելով այս՝  նշանը: Լուսանկարներ կարող ես տեղադրել *ահա այս* թեմայում:


 :Smile:  շաաաաատ շնորհակալ եմ,փորձեմ հիմա :Smile: 

այ դիդ իթ :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

Բարև բոլորին... :Smile:  Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեզ միանալ ինձ էլ կընդունեեեեեք??? :Blush:

----------

Moonwalker (01.11.2010)

----------


## Inna

> Բարև բոլորին... Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեզ միանալ ինձ էլ կընդունեեեեեք???


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև բոլորին... Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեզ միանալ ինձ էլ կընդունեեեեեք???


Բարի գալուստ, :Hi:  քեզ հաճելին քննարկում են: :Smile:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

Շնորհակալություն...  :Smile:

----------

Inna (01.11.2010), Moonwalker (01.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Դեմետրիա*, բարի գալուստ  :Smile: : Այստեղ նորեկներին շատ են սիրում  :Jpit: :

----------

tikopx (01.11.2010), ՆանՍ (02.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

Գրառումները կարդալուց նկատել էի... :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն Հայկօ... :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (01.11.2010)

----------


## Meme

> Գրառումները կարդալուց նկատել էի... Շնորհակալություն Հայկօ...



Բարի Գալուստ Դեմետրիա ջաան :Bux: ,հետաքրքիր անուն ես դրել.Լավ գրառումներ եմ ցանկանում :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև բոլորին... Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեզ միանալ ինձ էլ կընդունեեեեեք???


Անունդ ի՞նչ ա: :Cool:  :Jpit:

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև բոլորին... Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեզ միանալ ինձ էլ կընդունեեեեեք???


բարով  ես  եկել  Դեմետրիա  ջան,  բա  անունդ  կասե՞ս,  ինչով  ե՞ս  զբաղվում

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> բարով  ես  եկել  Դեմետրիա  ջան,  բա  անունդ  կասե՞ս,  ինչով  ե՞ս  զբաղվում


  Շնորհակալություն... Անունս Դեմետրիա... :Wink:  Ես ել չգիտեմ ինչով եմ զբաղվում ( անկեղծ ասաց :Sad:  )  :Think:

----------


## yerevanci

> Շնորհակալություն... Անունս Դեմետրիա... Ես ել չգիտեմ ինչով եմ զբաղվում ( անկեղծ ասաց )


հետաքրքիր   անունա,  իսկ  կարողա  ես  իմանամ  թե  ինչով  ես  զբաղվում

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> հետաքրքիր   անունա,  իսկ  կարողա  ես  իմանամ  թե  ինչով  ես  զբաղվում


 Չեմ կարծում... :Xeloq:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսկ քանի՞ տարեկան ես… :Smile:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

23... Կարծում ես տարիքիցսա,որ չգիտեմ ինչով եմ զբաղվում? Հավատացնում եմ,որ ոչ... :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> 23... Կարծում ես տարիքիցսա,որ չգիտեմ ինչով եմ զբաղվում? Հավատացնում եմ,որ ոչ...


 :Think: : Դու բերրիության ու պտղաբերության հետ ինչ-որ կապ ունե՞ս: Կարող ա՞ փեսադ անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհ ունի  :Xeloq: :

----------

Moonwalker (04.11.2010), Quyr Qery (08.01.2012), VisTolog (04.11.2010), Հայուհի (04.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2010), Սլիմ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> : Դու բերրիության ու պտղաբերության հետ ինչ-որ կապ ունե՞ս: Կարող ա՞ փեսադ անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհ ունի :


Շատ ուրախ կլինեի,բայց ոչ: :Think:  Չնայաց դեռ փեսա չունեմ ու ինչ իմանամ.... :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեի,բայց ոչ: Չնայաց դեռ փեսա չունեմ ու ինչ իմանամ....


Զգույշ կլինես, տենց փեսաների կոմպլեկտի մեջ սովորաբար երեք գլխանի շներ էլ են լինում: Դեմետրիա՝ անչափելիությու՞ն:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Զգույշ կլինես, տենց փեսաների կոմպլեկտի մեջ սովորաբար երեք գլխանի շներ էլ են լինում: Դեմետրիա՝ անչափելիությու՞ն:


Ասացներդ աղջկաս կպոխանցեմ,եթե ունենամ... :Smile:  Անչափելիության հետ ել կապ չունի: :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ասացներդ աղջկաս կպոխանցեմ,եթե ունենամ... Անչափելիության հետ ել կապ չունի:


Ուրեմն քո անունը Աիրտեմեդ ա, ու դու ուղղակի թարս ես գրել: Վերջ, էլ ուրիշ տարբերակ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ: Գեշ անուն ա, մեր մեջ ասած  :LOL: :

----------

Quyr Qery (08.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Ուրեմն քո անունը Աիրտեմեդ ա, ու դու ուղղակի թարս ես գրել: Վերջ, էլ ուրիշ տարբերակ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ: Գեշ անուն ա, մեր մեջ ասած :


 Վառ երևակայություն ունես հա... :Angry2:  Ոչ շատ էլ ճիշտ եմ գրել... :Tongue: 
Բայց <<գեշ>> չի լավնաաաաաաաաաաա: :Cray:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց <<գեշ>> չի լավնաաաաաաաաաաա:


 Աիրտեմեդը՞  :Shok: : Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ... Ճաշակին ընկեր, իհարկե, չկա, բայց մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ էդպիսի անվան համար կրակի վրա վառում էին  :LOL: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.11.2010), Quyr Qery (08.01.2012)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էս խաղու՞մ ենք: :Jpit: Դեմետրիա, իսկ սա քո որերո՞րդ նիքն ա: Կբարձրաձայնե՞ս քո սիրելի ակումբցու նիքը:  :Blush:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Էս խաղու՞մ ենք:Դեմետրիա, իսկ սա քո որերո՞րդ նիքն ա: Կբարձրաձայնե՞ս քո սիրելի ակումբցու նիքը:


 Հա խաղում ենք.. :Blush:  տի մենյա ռասկուսիլա :LOL:  :LOL:  Էս իմ միակ նիքնա հազիվ եմ կողմնորոշվում էլ ինչ 2-րդ:  :Shok:  Դեռ սիրելի ակումբեցի չունեմ,բայց ակումբում սիրելի քույրիկ ունեմ,որն էլ թաթիկս բռնած բերեց ստեղ: Դե տանն էլ մի համակարգիչ ունենք կռվով դավով հերթափոխով մտնում ենք: Ինչ ասեմ հուսով եմ սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցի,որովհետեվ քուրիկս գլխի գցեց ինչ ի նկատի ունես: :Smile:

----------

tikopx (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա խաղում ենք.. տի մենյա ռասկուսիլա Էս իմ միակ նիքնա հազիվ եմ կողմնորոշվում էլ ինչ 2-րդ:  Դեռ սիրելի ակումբեցի չունեմ,բայց ակումբում սիրելի քույրիկ ունեմ,որն էլ թաթիկս բռնած բերեց ստեղ: Դե տանն էլ մի համակարգիչ ունենք կռվով դավով հերթափոխով մտնում ենք: Ինչ ասեմ հուսով եմ սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցի,որովհետեվ քուրիկս գլխի գցեց ինչ ի նկատի ունես:


Օօօ, ինչ հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ձեր քույրիկն ո՞վ ա :Smile:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Աիրտեմեդը՞ : Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ... Ճաշակին ընկեր, իհարկե, չկա, բայց մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ էդպիսի անվան համար կրակի վրա վառում էին :


Աիրտեմեդը ովա??? Աղջկաս մարդը Հադեսը չէր??? Ես էլ տարվա մեջ 6 ամիս տխրում եմ,երբ փեսուս 3 գլխանի ախրանան երեխուս հերանց տանից տանում է: Ազգակաների ալբոմը թերթեցի,բայց Աիրտեմեդին չգտա ու չհիշեցի,հիշացրա ովա:  :Think:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Օօօ, ինչ հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ձեր քույրիկն ո՞վ ա


Ովա ովա իմ մեծ քույրիկնա էս 23 տարվա:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ազգակաների ալբոմը թերթեցի,բայց Աիրտեմեդին չգտա ու չհիշեցի,հիշացրա ովա:


Ալբոմը թարս բռնի կգտնես  :Wink: :

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Ալբոմը թարս բռնի կգտնես :


 Ինչպես բոլոր նորմալ աստվածուհիները ես ձախից աջ եմ կարդում,բայց ձեր նրբանկատ հուշումից հետո հասկացա ինչումն է բանը: :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ալբոմը թարս բռնի կգտնես :


Արդեն գիտեմ, կախարդական գնդիս մեջ նայեցա  :Jpit:

----------


## Դոկտոր Լեկտոր

Ողջույն :-) 
    Մոտ մեկ տարի ես մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում եմ ձեր գործունեությանը: Վերջապես համարձակվեցի գրանցվել: Սիրտս համակված է վախի ու անվստահության զգացումով: Չունեմ ֆւրումային կյանքի փորձ: Գիտեմ որ շատ հարցերում կքակոծվեմ ու չեմ ընկալվի: Բայց սա ինձինքնավստահություն և սեփական ուժերիս հավատալու, սեփական արժեքս գիտակցելու հնարավորություն է:
    Անունիս էլ մի խափնվեք :-)  Մարդասեր եմ ու բարի, բայց անասելի հաճույք եմ ստանում կոպիտ, բռի, սեփական անձը վաճառքի հանած և անարդար մարդկանց ըստ արժանվույն հատուցելուց և երբեմն էլ ուտելուց :-) 
    Բոլորիս հաճելի քննարկում ;-)

----------

Meme (01.12.2010), Moonwalker (19.11.2010), Quyr Qery (08.01.2012), Sagittarius (18.11.2010), tikopx (18.11.2010), Արշակ (01.12.2010), Արևածագ (18.11.2010), Ձայնալար (02.12.2010), ՆանՍ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Բարև: Դե եթե մեկ տարի հետևել ես, ուրեմն խնդիրներ շատ չեն լինի: :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

Բարի ժամանց  և հաճելի քննարկում ենք ցանկանում քեզ այստեղ:

----------


## Mr. Grom

Բարև Ձեզ, ինձ բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------

Meme (01.12.2010), Ձայնալար (02.12.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև Ձեզ, ինձ բարի գալուստ


բարի գալուստ  ու  հաճելի  քննարկումներ,  իսկ  անունդ  կասե՞ս

----------


## Interdenominational

*Դոկտոր Լեկտոր*  :Hi: 

*Mr. Grom*  :Hi:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ողջույն :-) 
>     Մոտ մեկ տարի ես մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում եմ ձեր գործունեությանը: Վերջապես համարձակվեցի գրանցվել: Սիրտս համակված է վախի ու անվստահության զգացումով: Չունեմ ֆւրումային կյանքի փորձ: Գիտեմ որ շատ հարցերում կքակոծվեմ ու չեմ ընկալվի: Բայց սա ինձինքնավստահություն և սեփական ուժերիս հավատալու, սեփական արժեքս գիտակցելու հնարավորություն է:
>     Անունիս էլ մի խափնվեք :-)  Մարդասեր եմ ու բարի, բայց անասելի հաճույք եմ ստանում կոպիտ, բռի, սեփական անձը վաճառքի հանած և անարդար մարդկանց ըստ արժանվույն հատուցելուց և երբեմն էլ ուտելուց :-) 
>     Բոլորիս հաճելի քննարկում ;-)


բարի  գալուստ,  առանց  վախենալու  քո  կարծիքն  ասա  քեզ  հաճելի  բոլոր  թեմաներում

----------


## Mr. Grom

> բարի գալուստ  ու  հաճելի  քննարկումներ,  իսկ  անունդ  կասե՞ս


Արմեն

----------

yerevanci (02.12.2010)

----------


## Chilly

> Արմեն


Բարև Արմեն ջան, բարի գալուստ, աչքերիդ համար զգույշ եղիր, էս ֆորումում շատ ես կարդալու  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rozet

բարև հարգելի ակումբցիներ
բավականին հետաքրքիր է այստեղ, չնայած առաջին հայացքից բավականին դժվար
Ես Ռոզին եմ, մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ,  սիրով կարդում եմ  ակումբցիների տեսակետները տարբեր հարցերի վերաբերյալ, 
հույսով եմ կդռնամ այս ակումբի ընկերը
հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը :Smile:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.12.2010), Chilly (02.12.2010), E-la Via (11.02.2011), erexa (02.12.2010), Freeman (03.12.2010), Inna (02.12.2010), Moonwalker (02.12.2010), Smokie (02.12.2010), yerevanci (02.12.2010), Հարդ (02.12.2010), Ձայնալար (02.12.2010), ՆանՍ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> բարև հարգելի ակումբցիներ
> բավականին հետաքրքիր է այստեղ, չնայած առաջին հայացքից բավականին դժվար
> Ես Ռոզին եմ, մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ,  սիրով կարդում եմ  ակումբցիների տեսակետները տարբեր հարցերի վերաբերյալ, 
> հույսով եմ կդռնամ այս ակումբի ընկերը
> հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը


Բարի գալուստ ու բարի ժամանց :Smile:

----------

Rozet (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարի գալուստ, Ռոզի: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ իմաստով է դժվա: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հարցեր ունեք, կարող եք նամակով կամ որևէ համապատասխան թեմայում հարցնել, սիրով կօգնենք  :Smile:

----------

Rozet (02.12.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> բարև հարգելի ակումբցիներ
> բավականին հետաքրքիր է այստեղ, չնայած առաջին հայացքից բավականին դժվար
> Ես Ռոզին եմ, մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ,  սիրով կարդում եմ  ակումբցիների տեսակետները տարբեր հարցերի վերաբերյալ, 
> հույսով եմ կդռնամ այս ակումբի ընկերը
> հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը


Բարի գալուստ եւ հաճելի քննարկումներ: :Smile:

----------

Rozet (02.12.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> բարև հարգելի ակումբցիներ
> բավականին հետաքրքիր է այստեղ, չնայած առաջին հայացքից բավականին դժվար
> Ես Ռոզին եմ, մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ,  սիրով կարդում եմ  ակումբցիների տեսակետները տարբեր հարցերի վերաբերյալ, 
> հույսով եմ կդռնամ այս ակումբի ընկերը
> հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը


բարի  գալուստ,  քեզ  հարազատ  թեմաներ  հաստատ  կգտնես  այստեղ,  այնպես  որ  հաճելի  ժամանց

----------

Rozet (02.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

> բարև հարգելի ակումբցիներ
> բավականին հետաքրքիր է այստեղ, չնայած առաջին հայացքից բավականին դժվար
> Ես Ռոզին եմ, մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ,  սիրով կարդում եմ  ակումբցիների տեսակետները տարբեր հարցերի վերաբերյալ, 
> հույսով եմ կդռնամ այս ակումբի ընկերը
> հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը


 Ողջույններ :Smile: 
Ռոզ ջան ինչի բժիշկ ես? Ոչ թե ինչի ես բժիշկ,կամ ինչու ես բժիշկ,այլ ինչի բժիշկ,այսինքն ոչ թե խի ես բժիշկ,այլ կոնկրետ որ ուղղությամբ էլի,խնդրում եմ չմտածեք թե նկատի ունեմ ինչի եք բժիշկ...?

----------

Rozet (04.12.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> բարև հարգելի ակումբցիներ
> բավականին հետաքրքիր է այստեղ, չնայած առաջին հայացքից բավականին դժվար
> Ես Ռոզին եմ, մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ,  սիրով կարդում եմ  ակումբցիների տեսակետները տարբեր հարցերի վերաբերյալ, 
> հույսով եմ կդռնամ այս ակումբի ընկերը
> հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը


Բարև հարգելի ապագա կոլեգա :Hands Up: 
Omnium artium medicina nobilissima est. :Wink:

----------

Rozet (04.12.2010)

----------


## Rozet

շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ, հարգելիներս, 
ուրախ եմ, որ հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հանդիպեցի այստեղ:
ինչի բժիշկը հասկացա, ռեանիմատոլոգ եմ
էստեղ որոշ մարդկանց հետ խնդիրներ ունեցա, բայց հույսով եմ կհարթվի:  :Blush:

----------


## Fosfor

....մի տեսակ նենց ամաչում եմ...ասել... որ նորից եկել եմ  :Blush:  )))) բայց թու-թու-թու 15 րոպե տրամադրվելուց հետո` ԵԿԵԼ ԵՄ))))  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (09.02.2011), Jarre (09.02.2011), Moonwalker (09.02.2011), yerevanci (09.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (09.02.2011), Ձայնալար (11.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (09.02.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> ....մի տեսակ նենց ամաչում եմ...ասել... որ նորից եկել եմ  )))) բայց թու-թու-թու 15 րոպե տրամադրվելուց հետո` ԵԿԵԼ ԵՄ))))


Բարի վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (09.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Բարով ես եկել:  :Smile:

----------


## Fosfor

> Բարի վերադարձ





> Բարով ես եկել:


Վա՜յ... անչափ շնորհակալ եմ "like"-երի և վարկանիշի համար: Եթե այս տեմպերով շարունակեք, դոշակս առնում եմ տեղափոխվեմ ԱԿՈՒՄԲ: Դեռ շատ գաղափար չունեմ ով-ում բարեկամն է, բայց մոտ ապագայում հուսով եմ կդադարեմ ինձ դամբուլ զգալ... ))))

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ....մի տեսակ նենց ամաչում եմ...ասել... որ նորից եկել եմ  )))) բայց թու-թու-թու 15 րոպե տրամադրվելուց հետո` ԵԿԵԼ ԵՄ))))


Բարով ես եկել, Անի ջան։  :Smile:  Դե, տնավորվի  :Jpit:   :Wink: ։

----------

Ձայնալար (11.02.2011)

----------


## Fosfor

Ապրես Ան ջան: Քեզ էլ էի սպասում տեսնել այստեղ, սպասումներս արդարացրիր))) տնավորվելս բարդանում ա.. թարսի պես (չնայած ինձնից ոչ հեռու և ինձ լաաաա՜վ էլ բնորոշ) ագռեսիվ թեմաներից եմ սկսել))))) Ամուսնուդ էլ բարևներ... կհանդիպենք տարածքում..))  :Smile:

----------


## Universe

> Վա՜յ... անչափ շնորհակալ եմ "like"-երի և վարկանիշի համար: Եթե այս տեմպերով շարունակեք, դոշակս առնում եմ տեղափոխվեմ ԱԿՈՒՄԲ: Դեռ շատ գաղափար չունեմ ով-ում բարեկամն է, բայց մոտ ապագայում հուսով եմ կդադարեմ ինձ դամբուլ զգալ... ))))


Այստեղ բոլորս էլ իրար բարեկամ ենք: Մեկը մի քիչ հեռու, մեկը մի քիչ մոտիկ, բայց էտ նույն բարեկամությունը միշտ էլ մեծ դերա խաղում փոխադարձ հարգանք ցուցաբերելու համար :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.02.2011), Ariadna (12.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Smokie (11.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (11.02.2011), Ձայնալար (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (11.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ֆոս, «Բարև ակումբ»-ը ագռեսիվ թեմա ա՞  :LOL: : 
Ժող, ուրեմն Ֆոսը ակումբում նոր դեմք չի: Շատ շուտվանից ա գրանցված ու հյուրի կարգով մեկ-մեկ մտել ա ստեղ: Հետո իմացավ, որ ես էլ եմ ակումբցի, պատմեցի իրան, ներկայացրեցի մոտավոր: Տենց մի կես տարի առաջ ստեղ մի 2 գրառում արեց, հետո հանգամանքներից ելնելով էլ չկարողացավ ակտիվ լինել: Հուսով ԵՆՔ, որ հիմա քիչ թե շատ ակտիվ կլինի  :Jpit: :

Հ.Գ. Ձև տամ ինձ, որ իրար հետ հազարից մեկ ենք խոսում, ու մի հատ էլ ստեղ բարի գալուստ ասեմ: Բարի գալուստ, Անի ջան  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (12.02.2011), Inna (11.02.2011), Jarre (11.02.2011), Moonwalker (12.02.2011)

----------


## Arsen Harutunyan

բարև

----------


## Inna

> բարև


Բարի գալուստ «Ակումբ»…
Ցանկանում եմ հետաքրքիր քննարկումեր մեր ֆորումում...
Բարի ժամանց քեզ: :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> բարև


Բարե՜ւ Արսե՜ն: Ուզու՞մ ես խոսել այդ մասին:

----------

Ariadna (13.02.2011), Freeman (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (13.02.2011), Հայուհի (17.02.2011)

----------


## Arsen Harutunyan

> Բարե՜ւ Արսե՜ն: Ուզու՞մ ես խոսել այդ մասին:


ինչի ուրիշ տարբերակ կա? ցավտ տանեմ

----------


## VisTolog

> ինչի ուրիշ տարբերակ կա? ցավտ տանեմ


Չէ, դրա համար սկսի խոսալը: :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> բարև


Բարև Արսեն:

Ցտեսություն Արսեն:

Կհանդիպենք 14 օր 15 ժամ անց, երբ առաջնային մականվանդ արգելափակման ժամկետն ավարտվի:

----------

Ariadna (13.02.2011), Freeman (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (13.02.2011), Rammstein (13.02.2011), Skeptic (13.02.2011), VisTolog (13.02.2011), Հայուհի (17.02.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> բարև


բարի  գալուստ  քեզ,  հաճելի  քննարկումներ

----------

Ariadna (13.02.2011), Chuk (13.02.2011), matlev (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (14.02.2011), Rammstein (13.02.2011), VisTolog (14.02.2011), Լեո (13.02.2011), Հայկօ (14.02.2011), Ձայնալար (13.02.2011), Շինարար (13.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2011)

----------


## Inna

> Բարև Արսեն:
> 
> Ցտեսություն Արսեն:
> 
> Կհանդիպենք 14 օր 15 ժամ անց, երբ առաջնային մականվանդ արգելափակման ժամկետն ավարտվի:


Ժող իրա հին մականունը կասե՞ք, ինքը ով ա՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Rainbow Girl

Բարև Ակումբ,քո մասին իմացել եմ Մեմեից,և շատ ուրախ եմ,որ էստեղ եմ ու կարող եմ գրառումներ կատարել տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ: :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.02.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև Ակումբ,քո մասին իմացել եմ Մեմեից,և շատ ուրախ եմ,որ էստեղ եմ ու կարող եմ գրառումներ կատարել տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ:


բարով  ես  եկել,  բա  էտ  մոտ  մեկ  տարի  ու՞ր  էիր

----------

Meme (25.02.2011)

----------


## Rainbow Girl

> բարով  ես  եկել,  բա  էտ  մոտ  մեկ  տարի  ու՞ր  էիր



Հարմար չէր լինում,որ մտնեի,բայց արդեն կմտնեմ:Հա համել շնորհակալ եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Meme

> Բարև Ակումբ,քո մասին իմացել եմ Մեմեից,և շատ ուրախ եմ,որ էստեղ եմ ու կարող եմ գրառումներ կատարել տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ:



Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա,ինչ լավա որ մտել ես,վերջապեեես



> Հարմար չէր լինում,որ մտնեի,բայց արդեն կմտնեմ:Հա համել շնորհակալ եմ


Բարի  գալուստ ուրախ,և քեզ նման արևային գրառումներ  ընկերուհիիս :Love: ,բայց որ չես մտել էէ,ու խաբել ես,որ գամ դասի :Angry2:  :Goblin:  :Tomato: չես պրծնի ձեռքիցս

----------


## Gayl

> Բարի  գալուստ ուրախ,և քեզ նման արևային գրառումներ  ընկերուհիիս,բայց որ չես մտել էէ,ու խաբել ես,որ գամ դասիչես պրծնի ձեռքիցս


Հա ճիշտա ասում, որպեսզի առաջադրանքը համարվի կատարված պետք է ամենաքիչը 2 ժամ ներկա լինես, մի երկու ժամ էլ օնլայն(այսինքն տարածքում ես, բայց տեղում չես :LOL: )

----------

Meme (25.02.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Ժող իրա հին մականունը կասե՞ք, ինքը ով ա՞


Աշոտ երկաթ:

բարև ակումբցիններ ես վերադարձա բայց ելի նույն անլուրջն եմ մնացել

----------


## Inna

> Աշոտ երկաթ:
> 
> բարև ակումբցիններ ես վերադարձա բայց ելի նույն անլուրջն եմ մնացել


Ես արդեն շուտվանից գիտեի, Վիստի աչքը լույս :Jpit: , Չուկին էլ համբերություն... :Smile:  :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.03.2011)

----------


## missarmogirl

Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ


Դուք  բոլորին սեր եք բացատրո՞ւմ, որ էս բաժնում եք գրառել…

----------


## V!k

> Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ


 բարի գալուստ  :Smile:  http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...m-%D5%A5%D5%BD...



> Դուք  բոլորին սեր եք բացատրո՞ւմ, որ էս բաժնում եք գրառել…


 :LOL:

----------


## missarmogirl

Ոչ ես ուղակիի նոր եմ սովորում  տեղերը , երևի սխալ տեղ եմ գրել  :Sad:

----------


## Adriano

> Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ


Դե շատ լավ կանցնի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## missarmogirl

այնքան շատ են թեմաները ,որ դժվարությամբ եմ գտնում, բայց ընթացքում կսովորեմ  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (16.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> այնքան շատ են թեմաները ,որ դժվարությամբ եմ գտնում, բայց ընթացքում կսովորեմ


Այո, շատ են լավ թեմաները ակումբում:
Քեզ բարի գալուստ մեր շատ սիրելի «Ակումբ» և բարի քննարկումներ:  :Wink:

----------


## missarmogirl

Կներեք  չէիք ասի ոնց գտնեմ իմ բացած թեման? Որ դուրս եմ գալիս այստեղից էլ չեմ կարողանում գտնել :Sad:  :Shok:

----------


## Gayl

> Կներեք  չէիք ասի ոնց գտնեմ իմ բացած թեման? Որ դուրս եմ գալիս այստեղից էլ չեմ կարողանում գտնել


Պետք է ուշադիր լինես, թե որ բաժնում ես բացել, ըստ դրա էլ գտնես:
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...B8%D6%82%D5%B4

----------


## V!k

> Կներեք  չէիք ասի ոնց գտնեմ իմ բացած թեման? Որ դուրս եմ գալիս այստեղից էլ չեմ կարողանում գտնել


վերևի մասում կա որոնման դաշտ, գրի թեմայի անունը և սղմի enter, կամ էլ Ընդլայնված որոնումը  մտի ու այնտեղ գրի անունը

իսկ քո ստեղծած թեման տեղափոխվել է և միացվել այս թեմային, այլևս չկա այդ թեման

կամ էլ նայի քո էջից  Գտնել բոլոր ստեղծած թեմաները ՝ http://www.akumb.am/search.php?searchid=3087493

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> վերևի մասում կա որոնման դաշտ, գրի թեմայի անունը և սղմի enter, կամ էլ Ընդլայնված որոնումը  մտի ու այնտեղ գրի անունը


Էտ էլ կա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## missarmogirl

Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շնորհակալություն


Շնորհակալության հայտնելու համար պետք չէ նոր գրառում կատարել:
Ահա, շնորհակալության կոճակը:

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ


բարև  քեզ  ու  բարի  գալուստ  զարմանահրաշ  ակումբ,  քեզ  հաճելի  քննարկումներ

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ


Բարև: Անունդ ի՞նչ ա: :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև: Անունդ ի՞նչ ա:


ըհը,  Հայկօն  իրա  տարերքի  մեջա  :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

> ըհը,  Հայկօն  իրա  տարերքի  մեջա


մենակ Հայկոն չի, արական սեռը, հլա նայի վերևները… :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ըհը,  Հայկօն  իրա  տարերքի  մեջա


անառողջ հումոր ունես: Հայկ*Օ*ն իր տարերքի մեջ չէ:

----------

Հայկօ (16.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ոչ ես ուղակիի նոր եմ սովորում  տեղերը , երևի սխալ տեղ եմ գրել


Կարող ես փորձարկումներ կատարել *համապատասխան բաժնում*, մինչև սովորես:

Բարի գալուստ :Smile: :

----------


## Valentina

> Շնորհակալության հայտնելու համար պետք չէ նոր գրառում կատարել:
> Ահա, շնորհակալության կոճակը:


Ես որ նոր էի գրանցվել էս կոճակն իմ համար անհասանելի էր, մինչև որոշակի թվով գրառումներ արեցի, երևի նույնը missarmogirl-ի մոտա:

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես որ նոր էի գրանցվել էս կոճակն իմ համար անհասանելի էր, մինչև որոշակի թվով գրառումներ արեցի, երևի նույնը missarmogirl-ի մոտա:


Այո, ես վաղուց եմ այստեղ, լրիվ մոռացել էի դրա մասին:
Բայց մեծ թվով գրառումներ պետք չէ կատարել:

----------


## erexa

> Բարև ձեզ, ես նոր եմ այս կայքում , հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ժամանակն այստեղ


Բարի գալուստ:  :Smile:

----------


## Aj Klik

Բարև ձեզ:Ես մի ամսից քիչ կլինի ինչ գրանցվել եմ,ու այդ ընթացքում ուսումնասիրել եմ մի քանի թեմաներ:Իսկապես ձեզ հետ ժամանակը հետաքրքիր է անցնում :Hands Up:

----------

yerevanci (19.03.2011), Անտիգոնե (19.03.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Բարև ձեզ:Ես մի ամսից քիչ կլինի ինչ գրանցվել եմ,ու այդ ընթացքում ուսումնասիրել եմ մի քանի թեմաներ:Իսկապես ձեզ հետ ժամանակը հետաքրքիր է անցնում


 Իմ "ԵՍ"-ը խառնելով ակումբի մեեեեծ "ՄԵՆՔ"-ի հետ, ողջունում ու բարի և նպատակային ժամանց եմ ցանկանում քեզ :Smile: 

Բարի գալուստ:

----------

Aj Klik (19.03.2011), yerevanci (19.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

շաատ շնորհակալ եմ(քանի դեռ շնորհակալություն կոճակը ինձ մոտ ակտիվ չի սենց կգրեմ :Jpit: )

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև ձեզ:Ես մի ամսից քիչ կլինի ինչ գրանցվել եմ,ու այդ ընթացքում ուսումնասիրել եմ մի քանի թեմաներ:Իսկապես ձեզ հետ ժամանակը հետաքրքիր է անցնում


Շատ  բարև  ու  բարի  գալուստ,  դեռ  մի  քանիսն  ես  ուսումնասիրել  ու  արդեն  հետաքրքիրա,  բա  որ  ամբողջն  ուսումնասիրես,  չես  ուզենա  պոկվել  ակումբից  :Wink:

----------

Aj Klik (19.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Շատ  բարև  ու  բարի  գալուստ,  դեռ  մի  քանիսն  ես  ուսումնասիրել  ու  արդեն  հետաքրքիրա,  բա  որ  ամբողջն  ուսումնասիրես,  չես  ուզենա  պոկվել  ակումբից


 վաաայ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:Այսօր հենց տուն մտա միանգամից համակարգիչը միացրեցի ու մտա ակումբ :Jpit:  :Blush:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարև ձեզ:Ես մի ամսից քիչ կլինի ինչ գրանցվել եմ,ու այդ ընթացքում ուսումնասիրել եմ մի քանի թեմաներ:Իսկապես ձեզ հետ ժամանակը հետաքրքիր է անցնում


Բարև ու բարի գալուստ  :Smile: :
Ավանդական հարց. ո՞ր թիմի ֆանատ ես: Մենակ չասես` ֆուտբոլ չես սիրում  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (19.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Բարև ու բարի գալուստ :
> Ավանդական հարց. ո՞ր թիմի ֆանատ ես: Մենակ չասես` ֆուտբոլ չես սիրում :


վաայ լավն էր :LOL: բայց պետքա ասեմ որ չեմ սիրում:Այսինքն նենց միջին էլի :Jpit: թիմերիցել հետևաբար տենց տեղյակ չեմ:Գիտեմ որ Բարսայի ու Ռեալի ֆանատների միջև կռիվա ու չգիտեմ որ թիմի կողմից լինեմ որ ինձ չծեծեն :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Գիտեմ որ Բարսայի ու Ռեալի ֆանատների միջև կռիվա ու չգիտեմ որ թիմի կողմից լինեմ որ ինձ չծեծեն


Արսենալ  :LOL:  :LOL: , տենց ում բոստանը ուզես կարաս քար քցես, տես Բարսի բոստանը քցես անգլիայի երկրպագուներն ու Ռեալին էլ հետը մեջքիդ կանգնած են, Ռեալինը քցես, Բարսինն ա կանգնած  :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (19.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Արսենալ , տենց ում բոստանը ուզես կարաս քար քցես, տես Բարսի բոստանը քցես անգլիայի երկրպագուներն ու Ռեալին էլ հետը մեջքիդ կանգնած են, Ռեալինը քցես, Բարսինն ա կանգնած


վայ էտ թմերի երկրպագությունը նենց բարդ հարցա,մեկ-մեկ իմ չեզոք կարգավիճակը ինձ ահավոր դուրա գալիս :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> վաայ լավն էրբայց պետքա ասեմ որ չեմ սիրում:Այսինքն նենց միջին էլիթիմերիցել հետևաբար տենց տեղյակ չեմ:Գիտեմ որ Բարսայի ու Ռեալի ֆանատների միջև կռիվա ու չգիտեմ որ թիմի կողմից լինեմ որ ինձ չծեծեն


Մի գաղտնիք. եթե ուզում ես կյանքդ հանգիստ լինի, չեզոքությունդ պահի, իսկ եթե որոշես կյանքդ ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնել, Ռեալի խաղերը սկսի նայել  :Jpit: :




> վայ էտ թմերի երկրպագությունը նենց բարդ հարցա,մեկ-մեկ իմ չեզոք կարգավիճակը ինձ ահավոր դուրա գալիս


Դե ինքն էլ իր փորձով ա կիսվում, էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (19.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Մի գաղտնիք. եթե ուզում ես կյանքդ հանգիստ լինի, չեզոքությունդ պահի, իսկ եթե որոշես կյանքդ ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնել, Ռեալի խաղերը սկսի նայել :


խաղերը կնայեմ հետաքրքրության համար,բայց հանգստության համար չեզոքությունս էլ կպահեմ:Էտ դժվաար չի:Ես անգամ երաժշտության մեջ տենց ոչ մեկին չեմ երկրպագում :Jpit: ավելի կոնկրետ ՖԱՆԱՏ չեմ էլի)))

----------


## Freeman

> վաաայ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:Այսօր հենց տուն մտա միանգամից համակարգիչը միացրեցի ու մտա ակումբ


Իմ մոտ մի տարի ա տենց ա,բարի գալուստ

----------

Aj Klik (19.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Իմ մոտ մի տարի ա տենց ա,բարի գալուստ


 աբարաան եեմ..որ շուտ իմանայի ակումբի մասին լավ կլիներ :Xeloq: 
բայց դե լավ է ուշ քան երբեք:Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի գաղտնիք. եթե ուզում ես կյանքդ հանգիստ լինի, չեզոքությունդ պահի, իսկ եթե որոշես կյանքդ ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնել, Ռեալի խաղերը սկսի նայել :


 Նստելա էս թեմայի դռան դիմացը ու երկրպագու ա կպցնում  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Դե ինքն էլ իր փորձով ա կիսվում, էլի


Բա կարևորը փորձն ա, որ մեր նոր ակումբցու ոտքը քարին չառնի, թե չէ ասում ես գնա մտի կրակի մեջ, էն էլ Ռեալի համար  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Հա մեկ էլ  Aj Klik տղայա, թե աղջիկ:

----------

Աբելյան (20.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Հա մեկ էլ  Aj Klik տղայա, թե աղջիկ:


Է Գայլ հաջորդ հարցն էլ տուր՝եթե աղջիկ ես,ընկեր ունե՞ս

----------


## Aj Klik

> Նստելա էս թեմայի դռան դիմացը ու երկրպագու ա կպցնում


 լաավն էր :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Aj Klik

> Հա մեկ էլ  Aj Klik տղայա, թե աղջիկ:


չէ աղջիկ եմ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (20.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Է Գայլ հաջորդ հարցն էլ տուր՝եթե աղջիկ ես,ընկեր ունե՞ս


 Չունեեմ:Մեկել ասեմ 16 տարեկան եմ :Jpit: ու մեկել ուզում էի էս 3 գրառումներս խմբագրեի,էնել չստացվեց :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Է Գայլ հաջորդ հարցն էլ տուր՝եթե աղջիկ ես,ընկեր ունե՞ս


Հա պարզվեց , որ աղջիկ ա, բայց քանի, որ մենք քաղաքավարի մարդիկ ենք, ապա գոնե հիմա այդպիսի հարցեր չենք տալիս  :Jpit:  ամոթա  :Blush:

----------


## Gayl

> Չունեեմ:Մեկել ասեմ 16 տարեկան եմու մեկել ուզում էի էս 3 գրառումներս խմբագրեի,էնել չստացվեց


Կատակով էր գրել  :Jpit: 
Եթե չեմ սխալվում գրառումիցդ 10 րոպեի ըմթացքում կարաս խմբագրես:

----------


## Aj Klik

> Հա պարզվեց , որ աղջիկ ա, բայց քանի, որ մենք քաղաքավարի մարդիկ ենք, ապա գոնե հիմա այդպիսի հարցեր չենք տալիս  ամոթա


դեե տաք չտաք արդեն պատասխանեցի :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (20.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Կատակով էր գրել 
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում գրառումիցդ 10 րոպեի ըմթացքում կարաս խմբագրես:


լավ ոչինչ.թող տենց մնա :Jpit:

----------


## Պանդա

Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  :Blush:  ոտքս խերով լինի  :Pardon:

----------

Chilly (23.05.2011), Claudia Mori (23.05.2011), Freeman (23.05.2011), kitty (23.05.2011), Moonwalker (23.05.2011), My World My Space (23.05.2011), Skeptic (23.05.2011), Smokie (23.05.2011), Tig (23.05.2011), V!k (23.05.2011), yerevanci (23.05.2011), Անտիգոնե (23.05.2011), Արէա (23.05.2011), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (23.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (23.05.2011), Ձայնալար (23.05.2011), Նարե91 (23.05.2011)

----------


## Chilly

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Բարև  :Smile:  քո ոտն ամեն տեղ ա խերով  :Smile:  ապրես, որ գրանցվեցիր  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Բարև, բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------

Chilly (23.05.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Պրիվետ Պանդուլյա ջան.... բարի գալուստ....  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Chilly (23.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Բարի գալուստ գժանոց, Պանդա  :Jpit:  Ապրես որ միացար մեզ  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (24.05.2011), Chilly (23.05.2011), My World My Space (23.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Բարի գալուստ, չնայած ես էլ եմ համարյա նորեկ :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (23.05.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Բարի գալուստ պանդա ջան, ո՞նց ա կյանքը Չինաստանում: :Hands Up:

----------

Chilly (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարով ես եկել: Դեմքդ ծանոթ ա, կարո՞ղ ա երեկ Գառնիում եմ տեսել  :Think:

----------

My World My Space (24.05.2011), Tig (23.05.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բարի գալուստ, Պանդա  :Smile: :
Հետագա հնարավոր թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար տեղում ճշտենք. աղջի՞կ ես, թե՞ տղա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Chilly (24.05.2011), kitty (23.05.2011), Smokie (23.05.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------

Chilly (24.05.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Պանդա  :Love: : Չէ, էս Պանդային չեմ ճանաչում, բայց ընդհանրապես պանդաները լօվե են  :Smile: :
 Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: :

----------

Chilly (24.05.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Ժող, ճանաչել տվեք չիմացեալիս  :Black Eye: 
Պանդան ո՞վ ա, որ շատերը ճանաչում են իրեն :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Ժող, ճանաչել տվեք չիմացեալիս 
> Պանդան ո՞վ ա, որ շատերը ճանաչում են իրեն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. բարի գալուստ


Մեր Չիլիի ընկերուհինա :Smile:

----------

Ameli (24.05.2011), Chilly (24.05.2011), Freeman (24.05.2011), Moonwalker (23.05.2011), My World My Space (23.05.2011), Skeptic (23.05.2011), Smokie (24.05.2011), Ինչուիկ (23.05.2011), Հարդ (23.05.2011), Ձայնալար (23.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Իսկ դու կունգ-ֆու գիտե՞ս :usubidachi_hossss  :Jpit: :

Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: :

----------

Chilly (24.05.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


բարով  ես  եկել

----------

Chilly (24.05.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Բարև, ես Պանդան եմ  ոտքս խերով լինի


Բարի գալուստ ջան :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Ameli (24.05.2011), Chilly (24.05.2011)

----------


## Պանդա

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորին ջերմ ընդունելության համար :Vaii:

----------

Chilly (07.06.2011), Tig (25.05.2011), yerevanci (25.05.2011)

----------


## Snowy

Բարև Ակումբ ես Snowy-ին եմ :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Բարի գալուստ Snowy ջան: Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ :Smile:

----------


## Snowy

> Բարի գալուստ Snowy ջան: Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ




Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Բարև Ակումբ ես Snowy-ին եմ


Բարի Գալուստ :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև Ակումբ ես Snowy-ին եմ


Բարև Snowy ես ակումբն եմ եմ :Smile:

----------

Freeman (07.06.2011), Inna (16.06.2011), Meme (07.06.2011), Moonwalker (07.06.2011), murmushka (07.06.2011), Smokie (07.06.2011), VisTolog (07.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

> Բարև Ակումբ ես Snowy-ին եմ




Բարի գալուստ,պուպուշսս :Love: հաճելի քննարկումներ քեզ...

----------

Yellow Raven (07.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

> Բարև Snowy ես ակումբն եմ եմ



Snowy ջան,այ որ էսօր հարցնում էիր ինքնա հիմադիրը :Wink: Chuk-ը

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև Ակումբ ես Snowy-ին եմ


բարի  գալուստ  և  հաճելի  քննարկումներ  քեզ

----------

Meme (07.06.2011)

----------


## Snowy

շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ ընդունելության համար. :Smile:

----------

Meme (08.06.2011)

----------


## Gazanchik

Բարև, Ակումբ.am, ես Gazanchik-ն եմ, զգույշ եղեք ես կծում եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բարև, Ակումբ.am, ես Gazanchik-ն եմ, զգույշ եղեք ես կծում եմ


Բարև Գազա՜ն: :Love:  Ես սիրում եմ, որբ որ գազանչիկներն ինձ կծում են: :Tongue: 


Աղջիկ ես չէ՞: :Think:

----------


## Smokie

Բարեւ Gazanchik ջան, (Գրանցմանդ ամսաթվին նայելով չեմ ասում «բարի գալուստ» :Jpit:  ) Քեզ մաղթում եմ ակտիվ մասնակցություն, հաճելի քննարկումներ եւ միի-քիչ ավելի բարի սիրտ: :Wink:

----------


## h_jak

իիիիիի, Ժողովուրդ ես ել եմ ստեղ, բա խի՞ ինձ չեք դիմավորել.

----------


## armen9494

> Բարև, Ակումբ.am, ես Gazanchik-ն եմ, զգույշ եղեք ես կծում եմ


Բարի գալուստ Gazanchik ջան, քեզ մի առաջարկ ունեմ, կարող ես կարգավիճակտ դնել "Կծող անդամ" :Smile:

----------


## Vaio

"Կծող անդամ" արտահայտությունը "վտանգավոր" է, տարբեր կերպ կարելի է մեկնաբանել:  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

բարի գալուստ գազանիկ
Հ.Գ.ժողովուրդ ես ել ստեղ պետք ա գրեմ «բարև ձեզ ես կիծին եմ»՞

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև, Ակումբ.am, ես Gazanchik-ն եմ, զգույշ եղեք ես կծում եմ


էտ  լավա  որ  կծում  ես,  Ակումբի  դարպասների  մոտ  կանգնի,  ու  հենց  անծանոթ,  ոչ  բարի  նպատակներով  մեկին  տենաս  դե  դու  գիտես  ինչ  արա  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (02.07.2011), kitty (02.07.2011), Meme (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուսա

Բարև Ակումբ ջան, ես Ռուզանն եմ, երկար մտածեցի որտեղից սկսեմ մուտքս և հանդիպեց այս թեման:
 Այսպիսով՝ իմ գործունեությունը որպես ակումբցի, սկսված է :Smile:  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (12.09.2011), Arpine (12.09.2011), Chuk (12.09.2011), Inna (12.09.2011), John (12.09.2011), Lusina (12.09.2011), Lusinamara (12.09.2011), Meme (12.09.2011), Moonwalker (12.09.2011), yerevanci (12.09.2011), Արէա (12.09.2011), Ձայնալար (12.09.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> Բարև Ակումբ ջան, ես Ռուզանն եմ, երկար մտածեցի որտեղից սկսեմ մուտքս և հանդիպեց այս թեման:
>  Այսպիսով՝ իմ գործունեությունը որպես ակումբցի, սկսված է


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև Ակումբ ջան, ես Ռուզանն եմ, երկար մտածեցի որտեղից սկսեմ մուտքս և հանդիպեց այս թեման:
>  Այսպիսով՝ իմ գործունեությունը որպես ակումբցի, սկսված է


բարի  գալուստ  ու  հաճելի  քննարկումներ  քեզ,  մեզ  էլ  մի  քանի  հարցերից  ազատեցիր,  սկզբից  պետք  է  հարցնեինք  տղա  ես,  թե՝  աղջիկ,  հետո՝  անունդ  և  այդպես  հարցերի  շարան  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուսա

> Բարի գալուստ





> բարի  գալուստ  ու  հաճելի  քննարկումներ  քեզ,  մեզ  էլ  մի  քանի  հարցերից  ազատեցիր,  սկզբից  պետք  է  հարցնեինք  տղա  ես,  թե՝  աղջիկ,  հետո՝  անունդ  և  այդպես  հարցերի  շարան


Վայ, ժողովուրդ, ի՜նչ բարեհամբույր ու ուշադիր եք :Smile:  :Yahoo:  Ինձ շատ հաճելի կլինի ձեր շրջապատում  :Yes:

----------

Ariadna (12.09.2011), Lusina (12.09.2011), Moonwalker (12.09.2011), yerevanci (12.09.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարև Ակումբ ջան, ես Ռուզանն եմ, երկար մտածեցի որտեղից սկսեմ մուտքս և հանդիպեց այս թեման:
>  Այսպիսով՝ իմ գործունեությունը որպես ակումբցի, սկսված է


Բարև Ռուզանին  :Smile: :

----------


## laro

Բարևներ բոլոր ակումբցիներին    :Hi:  Էս թեման նոր ա աչքովս ընկել: Ես laro-ն եմ: Ուրախ եմ, որ անդամ եմ,էստեղ ժամանակս շատ արագ ու աննկատ ա անցնում    :Smile:   Հուսամ մի երկուսդ գրառումներիցս հիշեցիք........ մի քանիսիդ հետ քիչ թե շատ արդեն ծանոթ եմ ու աստիճանաբար  կաշխատեմ ձեզ հետ  ծանոթությունների իմ շրջանակը մեծացնել   :Wink:  և շատ հաճելի ա գիտեք....... :Blush:

----------

Arpine (12.09.2011), Lion (12.09.2011), Lusina (12.09.2011), Lusinamara (12.09.2011), yerevanci (12.09.2011), _Հրաչ_ (12.09.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարևներ բոլոր ակումբցիներին    Էս թեման նոր ա աչքովս ընկել: Ես laro-ն եմ: Ուրախ եմ, որ անդամ եմ,էստեղ ժամանակս շատ արագ ու աննկատ ա անցնում     Հուսամ մի երկուսդ գրառումներիցս հիշեցիք........ մի քանիսիդ հետ քիչ թե շատ արդեն ծանոթ եմ ու աստիճանաբար  կաշխատեմ ձեզ հետ  ծանոթությունների իմ շրջանակը մեծացնել   և շատ հաճելի ա գիտեք.......


դու  էլ  բարով  ես  եկել,  հաճելի  քննարկումներ

----------


## laro

Շնորհակալություն Yerevancki ջան  :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

> Շնորհակալություն Yerevancki ջան


yerevanc*k*i   լավն  էր :LOL:

----------

Meme (12.09.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Զգացեք ձեզ ինչպես ձեր տանը,կոշիկները հանել նոր լոգին լինել,հետեւից հավաքել,չօֆֆտոպել,ուշադիր լինել՝Լեզվի տեսչությունը ուշադիր հետեւում է,դրա համար գրել Հայերեն,կարդալ ակումբի գրքերի գիրքը՝ կանոնադրությունը :Smile:

----------

Arpine (13.09.2011), Meme (12.09.2011), yerevanci (12.09.2011)

----------


## laro

> yerevanc*k*i   լավն  էր


Ինչ զուգադիպությամբ էլ մատս կպել ա   :LOL:

----------


## armen9494

Բոլորի բարի գալուստ, հաճելի գրառումներ :Love:

----------

laro (13.09.2011), Lusinamara (13.09.2011), Meme (12.09.2011)

----------


## Frank

բարև, ակումբ ես Հայկն եմ

----------

Արէա (13.09.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> բարև, ակումբ ես Հայկն եմ


բարև  Հայկ  ջան,  ու  բարի  գալուստ  Ակումբ

ՀԳ:  էս  ինչ  բումա  էս  քանի  օրը,  միանգամից  մի  քանի  նոր  ակումբցիներ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բարև Հայկ, ես Հայկն եմ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), Quyr Qery (08.01.2012)

----------


## Ռուսա

> բարև, ակումբ ես Հայկն եմ


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## John

Բարի գալուստ բոլոր նորեկներին ) Դուք եք Ակումբի վաղվա օրը  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (15.09.2011), Vaio (13.09.2011), yerevanci (13.09.2011), Նարե91 (13.09.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> բարև, ակումբ ես Հայկն եմ


Բարի գալուստ, Հայկ :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

> Բարև Հայկ, ես Հայկն եմ


Բարի գալուստ :Jpit:  ծանոթացիր ակումբցիների հետ նորեկ ջան :LOL:

----------


## Ռուսա

> Բարի գալուստ բոլոր նորեկներին ) Դուք եք Ակումբի վաղվա օրը


Աաա՜.... լավն էէէէր  :LOL:  
Ես կկերտեմ այդ օրը  :Jpit:  :Tongue:

----------

armen9494 (14.09.2011), John (13.09.2011)

----------


## Տաթևա

Բարև հայ ամենաակտիվ հասարակություն: Ես Տաթևն եմ (չնայած, որ ծննդականով անունս Տաթևիկ է, ես ատում եմ այդ իկ-ին և գերադասում Տաթևին) , դեռևս 14 տարեկան, սակայն շատերը պնդում են, որ «մերոնք ինձ խաբել են տարիքիս հարցում», քանզի կեսափոձով ավելին եմ, քան վայել է 14-ին  :LOL:   :Blush: : Կարճատև կյանքիս ընթացքում հասցրել եմ փոխել 3 հանրակրթական դպրոց, ավարտել երաժշտական դպրոցի դաշնամուրային բաժինը ու լիքը մանր-մունր բաներով զբաղվել: Այժմ սովորում եմ ավագ դպրոցում ` 10-րդ դասարանում, փնտրում` նոր հետաքրքրություններ: Մնացած բաների մասին երևի թե հետագայում: Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ ձեր հետ, դառնալ ձեր ակումբի լիիրավ անդամ, կիսվել իմ մտքերով և գտնել համագաղափարակիցներ:

----------

Agni (02.10.2011), Ariadna (04.10.2011), Arpine (02.10.2011), Chuk (02.10.2011), E-la Via (02.10.2011), Freeman (02.10.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), laro (02.10.2011), Lusinamara (02.10.2011), Moonwalker (02.10.2011), Quyr Qery (08.01.2012), Yellow Raven (02.10.2011), Արէա (03.10.2011), Դատարկություն (29.11.2011), Մանուլ (02.10.2011), Ռուսա (02.10.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

բարի  գալուստ  հայ  ամենաակտիվ  հասարակություն  :Smile:

----------


## Lusinamara

> Բարև հայ ամենաակտիվ հասարակություն: Ես Տաթևն եմ (չնայած, որ ծննդականով անունս Տաթևիկ է, ես ատում եմ այդ իկ-ին և գերադասում Տաթևին) , դեռևս 14 տարեկան, սակայն շատերը պնդում են, որ «մերոնք ինձ խաբել են տարիքիս հարցում», քանզի կեսափոձով ավելին եմ, քան վայել է 14-ին  : Կարճատև կյանքիս ընթացքում հասցրել եմ փոխել 3 հանրակրթական դպրոց, ավարտել երաժշտական դպրոցի դաշնամուրային բաժինը ու լիքը մանր-մունր բաներով զբաղվել: Այժմ սովորում եմ ավագ դպրոցում ` 10-րդ դասարանում, փնտրում` նոր հետաքրքրություններ: Մնացած բաների մասին երևի թե հետագայում: Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ ծանոթանալ ձեր հետ, դառնալ ձեր ակումբի լիիրավ անդամ, կիսվել իմ մտքերով և գտնել համագաղափարակիցներ:


Բարով եկար Տաթև ջան :Smile: Վստահ եմ՝ այն բարձր կարծիքը, որ ունես ակումբի մասին ու որ միանգամից կազմեցինք քո մասին, կպահպանվի ու կխորանա :Wink:

----------

Arpine (02.10.2011)

----------


## ofa

barev bolorin es norekem inchpeseq

----------


## Moonwalker

> barev bolorin es norekem inchpeseq


Ողջույն ու բարի գալուստ «ԴԱՐ» ակումբ: :Smile: 
Երևի արդեն նկատած կլինես, որ այստեղ բոլորը գրում են *միայն հայատառ*:
Ու մինչև գրառումներ կատարելը լավ կլինի, որ ծանոթանաս մեր *«Կանոնադրությանը»:
*
Բարի ժամանց ու հաճելի քննարկումներ: :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (04.10.2011), Arpine (03.10.2011), Chuk (03.10.2011), John (03.10.2011), Lusina (03.10.2011), Արէա (04.10.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

> barev bolorin es norekem inchpeseq


բարի  գալուստ  քեզ  և  հաճելի  քննարկումներ,  ու   ոնց  որ  Moonwalker-ն  ասաց՝  *միայն  հայատառ*

----------


## urartu

Բարև բոլորին 2 տարվա ընդմիջումից հետո :Smile: ինչպես տեսնում եմ հսկայական փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունեցել ֆորումում :Smile:

----------

erexa (18.10.2011), John (17.10.2011), Lusina (18.10.2011), Meme (29.11.2011), yerevanci (18.10.2011)

----------


## movsal08

Բարեվ բոլորին
անկեղծ ասած սկզբից դուր չեր գալիս(առաջին օրօվ լիքը տոգանքն ստացա Աթեիստից)
Բայց հետո քիչ քիչ սկսեց դուրս գալ
հիմա դուրս շատ ա գալիս հետաքրքիր ֆորում ա ու հետաքրքիր թեմաներ

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), erexa (29.11.2011), Freeman (29.11.2011), laro (29.11.2011), Meme (29.11.2011), Smokie (29.11.2011), Universe (30.11.2011), yerevanci (29.11.2011)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բարեվ բոլորին
> անկեղծ ասած սկզբից դուր չեր գալիս(առաջին օրօվ լիքը տոգանքն ստացա Աթեիստից)
> Բայց հետո քիչ քիչ սկսեց դուրս գալ
> հիմա դուրս շատ ա գալիս հետաքրքիր ֆորում ա ու հետաքրքիր թեմաներ


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------

Valentina (29.11.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Բարեվ բոլորին
> անկեղծ ասած սկզբից դուր չեր գալիս(առաջին օրօվ լիքը տոգանքն ստացա Աթեիստից)


Բայց այ, եթե հետաքրքիր գրառումներ կատարես, առանց խախտելու ակումբի կանոնադրությունը, կտեսնես, որ շատերը դրական վարկանիշով նման գրառումներին կպատասխանեն;
Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------

laro (30.11.2011), Meme (30.11.2011)

----------


## movsal08

Հա համաձայն եմ մանավանդ որ տուգանքները չլինեն ֆորումը շուկա կդարնա

----------

Meme (30.11.2011)

----------


## suzanav

Թեև անունս սուզանավ է, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումներից չեմ եկել, որ ձեր վրա հարձակվեմ:
Վստահ եմ որ կընկերանամ ձեզանից շատերի հետ:

----------

Arpine (02.12.2011), Claudia Mori (03.12.2011), John (02.12.2011), Meme (02.12.2011), Smokie (05.12.2011), Valentina (02.12.2011), Դատարկություն (03.12.2011)

----------


## John

> Թեև անունս սուզանավ է, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումներից չեմ եկել, որ ձեր վրա հարձակվեմ:
> Վստահ եմ որ կընկերանամ ձեզանից շատերի հետ:


բարի գալուստ  :Wink:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Բարի գալուստ Սուզանավ: Ապրես, որ վատ տրամադրված չես մտնում մեր ջրային տերիտորիան: Թե չէ ստեղ ինչ տեխնիկա ու զորատեսակ ասես ունենք: Սկսած հակատանկային դիվիզիայից, վերջացրած հակալրտեսական հատուկ դեպարտամենտով:

Բարի նավիգացիա մեր օվկիանում:

----------

Arpine (02.12.2011), E-la Via (02.12.2011), Lusina (02.12.2011), Meme (03.12.2011), Moonwalker (02.12.2011), Valentina (02.12.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Թեև անունս սուզանավ է, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումներից չեմ եկել, որ ձեր վրա հարձակվեմ:
> Վստահ եմ որ կընկերանամ ձեզանից շատերի հետ:


Բարի գալուստ :Hi: 



> Բարի գալուստ Սուզանավ: Ապրես, որ վատ տրամադրված չես մտնում մեր ջրային տերիտորիան: Թե չէ ստեղ ինչ տեխնիկա ու զորատեսակ ասես ունենք: Սկսած հակատանկային դիվիզիայից, վերջացրած հակալրտեսական հատուկ դեպարտամենտով:
> 
> Բարի նավիգացիա մեր օվկիանում:


 Ժունդիայի, ռազմական գաղտնինքերը մի՛ բացահայտի  :LOL:

----------

Meme (03.12.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Թեև անունս սուզանավ է, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումներից չեմ եկել, որ ձեր վրա հարձակվեմ:
> Վստահ եմ որ կընկերանամ ձեզանից շատերի հետ:


 հարձակվել չէ մի , դու դեռ երկար ժամանակ  կփորձես բարով խերով խուսանավել հարձակումներից))))))
 բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------

Bruno (03.12.2011), Meme (03.12.2011), murmushka (03.12.2011), Valentina (03.12.2011)

----------


## Մելտա

Բարև բոլորին....ես նորեկ չեմ,բայց ինձ ոչ ոք գրեթե չի ճանաչում,քանի որ շատ ուշ-ուշ եմ կարողանում այցելել ակումբ :Smile:  բայց հույս ունեմ,որ ավելի շատ ժամանակ կգտնեմ և ինձ կճանաչեք :Smile:

----------

anahit96 (04.01.2012), Lusina (03.12.2011), Lusinamara (03.12.2011), Meme (03.12.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Բարև բոլորին....ես նորեկ չեմ,բայց ինձ ոչ ոք գրեթե չի ճանաչում,քանի որ շատ ուշ-ուշ եմ կարողանում այցելել ակումբ բայց հույս ունեմ,որ ավելի շատ ժամանակ կգտնեմ և ինձ կճանաչեք


Արդեն սկսում ենք ճանաչել  :Jpit: 
Բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------


## Մելտա

> Արդեն սկսում ենք ճանաչել 
> Բարի գալուստ


 շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Թեև անունս սուզանավ է, բայց ուրիշ ֆորումներից չեմ եկել, որ ձեր վրա հարձակվեմ:
> Վստահ եմ որ կընկերանամ ձեզանից շատերի հետ:


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:  մականունդ արդեն հետաքրքիր է :Wink:

----------


## Armenoid

թեև ես 4 տարի առաջ եմ գրանցվել ու բավականին գրառումներ կատարել, հիմա նորից եմ գրում այս թեմայում,
Հ.Գ ծառայում ենք Հ.Հ-ը.

----------

Arpine (25.12.2011), John (25.12.2011), laro (25.12.2011), Smokie (25.12.2011)

----------


## movsal08

Ուրախ եմ որ մեզ միացար 4 տարի առաջ:



Բոլորին միշտ և ցանկացած ժամանակ պատրաստ են ընդունել:

----------


## Two-Face

Բարև, Ակումբ, ես Two-Face-ն եմ, այստեղ գրանցվել եմ եղբորս՝ Skeptic-ի խորհրդով:  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (04.04.2012), Ariadna (04.04.2012), Arpine (03.04.2012), erexa (03.04.2012), Freeman (08.04.2012), Lusina (03.04.2012), Moonwalker (03.04.2012), Quyr Qery (22.07.2012), Smokie (04.04.2012), unknown (04.04.2012), yerevanci (04.04.2012), Արէա (04.04.2012), Ինչուիկ (04.04.2012), Հայկօ (03.04.2012), Ձայնալար (03.04.2012), Մանուլ (24.07.2012), Մինա (04.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բարև, Ակումբ, ես Two-Face-ն եմ, այստեղ գրանցվել եմ եղբորս՝ Skeptic-ի խորհրդով:


Բարով ես եկել  :Smile:

----------

Two-Face (04.04.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարև, Ակումբ, ես Two-Face-ն եմ, այստեղ գրանցվել եմ եղբորս՝ Skeptic-ի խորհրդով:


Բարի գալուստ )): Էն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր գիտեն, թե ինչ են նշանակում RTS-ը, TPS-ն ու մանավանդ՝ RPG-ն, ավելի քան ցանկալի հյուր են ինձ համար  :Jpit: :

----------

Two-Face (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բարև, Ակումբ, ես Two-Face-ն եմ, այստեղ գրանցվել եմ եղբորս՝ Skeptic-ի խորհրդով:


Բարի գալուստ։ Էն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր Skeptic-ի եղբայրներն են, ավելի քան ցանկալի հյուր են ինձ համար ։)

----------

Ambrosine (04.04.2012), Arpine (04.04.2012), Moonwalker (04.04.2012), Two-Face (04.04.2012), Արէա (04.04.2012), Դատարկություն (04.04.2012), Ձայնալար (04.04.2012), Մինա (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բարի գալուստ )): Էն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր գիտեն, թե ինչ են նշանակում RTS-ը, TPS-ն ու մանավանդ՝ RPG-ն, ավելի քան ցանկալի հյուր են ինձ համար :


TPSն ի՞նչ ա, միգուցե TBS՞ ։P

----------


## Մինա

> Բարև, Ակումբ, ես Two-Face-ն եմ, այստեղ գրանցվել եմ եղբորս՝ Skeptic-ի խորհրդով:


Բարով ես եկել:Մի  Skeptic-ը  լավ է,երկուսն`ավելի լավ: :Smile:

----------

Two-Face (04.04.2012), yerevanci (04.04.2012), Ձայնալար (04.04.2012)

----------


## yerevanci

> Բարև, Ակումբ, ես Two-Face-ն եմ, այստեղ գրանցվել եմ եղբորս՝ Skeptic-ի խորհրդով:


 :Wink:  բարով  ես  եկել

----------

Two-Face (04.04.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Բարի գալուստ Two face: :Bye:  Ուրախ եմ այստեղ տեսնել մեր Գագոյի եղբորը: 

Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ: :Wink:

----------

Two-Face (04.04.2012)

----------


## Sirarpi

Ողջույն: Վերջապես գրանցվեցի «Դար» ակումբում: Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմաներ եք շոաշափում: Խոստանում եմ լինել ակտիվ նոր գրանցվածներից մեկը :Ok:

----------

Arpine (17.04.2012), John (17.04.2012), laro (17.04.2012), Lusinamara (17.04.2012), Meme (17.04.2012), Moonwalker (17.04.2012), Smokie (17.04.2012), unknown (17.04.2012), yerevanci (17.04.2012), Արէա (17.04.2012), հովարս (18.04.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Բարի գալուստ :Smile:  Քեզ մաղթում եմ հաճելի քննարկումներ եւ հետաքրքիր ժամանց: :Wink:

----------


## unknown

> Ողջույն: Վերջապես գրանցվեցի «Դար» ակումբում: Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմաներ եք շոաշափում: Խոստանում եմ լինել ակտիվ նոր գրանցվածներից մեկը


բարի  գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## laro

> Ողջույն: Վերջապես գրանցվեցի «Դար» ակումբում: Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմաներ եք շոաշափում: Խոստանում եմ լինել ակտիվ նոր գրանցվածներից մեկը


Սկզբի համար լավն էր  :Jpit:  Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## Babik

Բարև բոլորին:  :Smile: 
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հայերենով հաղորդակցվելու հարթակ կա և ես արդեն մասնակից անդամ եմ:
Խոստանում եմ կարգուկանոնին հետևել, հնարավորինս մասնակցել քննարկումներին: Անդամակցությանս խոստումներն այսքանն են:  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (19.04.2012), Arpine (18.04.2012), laro (18.04.2012), Lusinamara (19.04.2012), Smokie (18.04.2012), unknown (18.04.2012), yerevanci (18.04.2012), Արէա (18.04.2012), Դատարկություն (18.04.2012), Կաթիլ (22.07.2012), Ձայնալար (22.07.2012), Մանուլ (24.07.2012), Շինարար (22.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.04.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բարև բոլորին: 
> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հայերենով հաղորդակցվելու հարթակ կա և ես արդեն մասնակից անդամ եմ:
> Խոստանում եմ կարգուկանոնին հետևել, հնարավորինս մասնակցել քննարկումներին: Անդամակցությանս խոստումներն այսքանն են:


Մականունդ լավը չի, բայց բարով ես եկել:
Ախր հեչ բարեհունչ չի, է, նույնիսկ Բաբիկ մսամթերք կա, որը չեմ առնում նախ եւ առաջ անունի պատճառով (որակը էդ անունից հետո արդեն չի էլ հետաքրքրում  :LOL: ):  :Jpit:  Չկարողացա չանկեղծանալ, կներես:  :Pardon:

----------


## Smokie

Բարի գալուստ, ուրախ եմ այստեղ տեսնել նման կարգապահ անձնավորության, վստահ եմ քեզ էլ այստեղ դուր կգա :Hands Up:

----------


## Babik

> Մականունդ լավը չի, բայց բարով ես եկել:
> Ախր հեչ բարեհունչ չի, է, նույնիսկ Բաբիկ մսամթերք կա, որը չեմ առնում նախ եւ առաջ անունի պատճառով (որակը էդ անունից հետո արդեն չի էլ հետաքրքրում ):  Չկարողացա չանկեղծանալ, կներես:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ազգանունս Բաբիկյան է, ինձ Բաբիկ հաճախ են ասում: Հուսամ՝ կամաց-կամաց կսիրես մականունս:

----------

Rammstein (19.04.2012), Աթեիստ (22.07.2012), Ձայնալար (22.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ակու՜մբ , դեռ էստեղ չեկած քեզ հեռվից սիրում էի :Smile:  Dial-up միացումով, հազիվ ինտերնետին միանալով , երբ ինչ-որ բան էի հայատառ փնտրում, առաջինը, եթե ոչ միակը Ակումբն էր լինում:
Իսկ դա արդեն հարգանքի է արժանի...

Հա, ի դեպ, ես ակումբին գիտեմ, ակումբն ինձ չգիտի, ներկայանամ...
Ես Ռուբին եմ՝ փոքր աղջիկ մեծ-մեծ երազանքներով:
Երազում եմ այլմոլորակայինների հետ հանդիպել, չնայած ինքս էլ այդքան երկրային չեմ :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Ի՜նչ եմ է խոսում, մի խոսքով բարև :Smile:

----------

Arpine (22.07.2012), CactuSoul (23.07.2012), Chuk (22.07.2012), Claudia Mori (23.07.2012), Freeman (23.07.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (22.07.2012), laro (22.07.2012), Moonwalker (22.07.2012), My World My Space (22.07.2012), Peace (22.07.2012), Rammstein (23.07.2012), Ripsim (22.07.2012), Smokie (22.07.2012), Արէա (22.07.2012), Հայկօ (22.07.2012), Մանուլ (24.07.2012), Մինա (23.07.2012), Նարե91 (23.07.2012), Շինարար (22.07.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Ողջույն Ռուբի՜: :Hi:  Չգիտեմ ում մոտ ոնց, բայց ինձ մոտ արդեն աչքի էիր ընկել այս ժամանակահատվածում :Yes:  Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ :Smile:

----------

Ruby Rue (22.07.2012), Արէա (22.07.2012)

----------


## laro

> Ակու՜մբ , դեռ էստեղ չեկած քեզ հեռվից սիրում էի Dial-up միացումով, հազիվ ինտերնետին միանալով , երբ ինչ-որ բան էի հայատառ փնտրում, առաջինը, եթե ոչ միակը Ակումբն էր լինում:
> Իսկ դա արդեն հարգանքի է արժանի...
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ, ես ակումբին գիտեմ, ակումբն ինձ չգիտի, ներկայանամ...
> Ես Ռուբին եմ՝ փոքր աղջիկ մեծ-մեծ երազանքներով:
> Երազում եմ այլմոլորակայինների հետ հանդիպել, չնայած ինքս էլ այդքան երկրային չեմ
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի՜նչ եմ է խոսում, մի խոսքով բարև


Բարև, ես էլ եմ քեզ նկատել  :Smile:  Ավատարդ տպավորվել ա  :Smile:  Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------

Ruby Rue (22.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ուրախացա, որ հասցրել եմ տպավորվել :Smile:

----------


## Peace

> Ուրախացա, որ հասցրել եմ տպավորվել


Ռուբի ջան, մի տեսակ նենց պուպուշություն կա քո մեջ…  :Smile:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ակու՜մբ , դեռ էստեղ չեկած քեզ հեռվից սիրում էի Dial-up միացումով, հազիվ ինտերնետին միանալով , երբ ինչ-որ բան էի հայատառ փնտրում, առաջինը, եթե ոչ միակը Ակումբն էր լինում:
> Իսկ դա արդեն հարգանքի է արժանի...
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ, ես ակումբին գիտեմ, ակումբն ինձ չգիտի, ներկայանամ...
> Ես Ռուբին եմ՝ փոքր աղջիկ մեծ-մեծ երազանքներով:
> Երազում եմ այլմոլորակայինների հետ հանդիպել, չնայած ինքս էլ այդքան երկրային չեմ
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի՜նչ եմ է խոսում, մի խոսքով բարև


Բարև, Ռուբի, հավես Ռուբի ես շատ  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (22.07.2012), Ruby Rue (25.07.2012), Արէա (22.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հ.Գ. Ի՜նչ եմ է խոսում, մի խոսքով բարև


Բարով եկար ))

----------

Ruby Rue (25.07.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Բարև , Ruby:Հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում մեզ,էէէ քեզ:Բարով ես եկել: :Wink:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.07.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ողջույն Ruby, անընդհատ մի տեղ էի ման գալիս որ գրեի, որ Ակումբ հետաքրքիր մարդ է եկել, ինչ լավ է՝ այստեղ գրառում արեցիր  :Smile:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.07.2012), Նարե91 (23.07.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Ողջունում եմ Ruby  :Smile:  հուսով եմ ակումբին նոր շունչ կհաղորդես.... այսինքն արդեն սկսել ես :Wink:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.07.2012), Universe (24.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մենք եկանք էս թեմա ու ուրախացանք :Smile: 
Վաղուց մեր հասցեին այսքան լավ խոսքեր չէին ասվել :Blush:

----------


## Tasia

Ողջույն..Վերջապես գրանցվեցի :Pioneer:  , Վաղուց էի լսել Զեր մասին,սակայն նոր հաջողվեց այստեղ հայտնվել :Smile: Հուսով եմ կլինեմ ակտիվ անդամ :Smile:

----------

Arpine (08.09.2012), Jarre (10.09.2012), John (08.09.2012), laro (07.09.2012), Meme (09.09.2012), Moonwalker (08.09.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Աթեիստ (08.09.2012), Ձայնալար (08.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (09.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ողջույն..Վերջապես գրանցվեցի , Վաղուց էի լսել Զեր մասին,սակայն նոր հաջողվեց այստեղ հայտնվելՀուսով եմ կլինեմ ակտիվ անդամ


Բարի գալուստ, *Tasia* ջան  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2012)

----------


## Tasia

:Smile:   :Smile: 


> Բարի գալուստ, *Tasia* ջան

----------


## Աբելյան

Բարի գալուստ

----------

Միքո (09.09.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չնայած ինքն անձամբ չի ներկայացել թեմայում, բայց գրառումները կարդալով՝ մեջս նրան ողջունելու ցանկություն առաջացավ  :Blush: ։ Բարի գալուստ, *Aynpes*։ Այնպես եմ ուրախանում, երբ Ակումբում գրագետ մարդիկ են հայտնվում  :Love: ։

----------

CactuSoul (11.09.2012), Jarre (25.11.2012), Lion (11.09.2012), Moonwalker (11.09.2012), Հայկօ (11.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2012)

----------


## Avira

Բարեվ Ակումբ, անճռականությունս հաղթահարված է , վերջապես ,,, Ակումբի մասին լսելուց զատ , ծանոթ եմ մի քանի անդամների հետ այլ կայքերից ,որն էլ ինձ բերեց այստեղ:Հուսով եմ գտնել լավ ընկերներ ,ինքս դրական եմ ,չեմ սիրում քծնել ու կծել ,ավելի շատ հակված եմ ընթերցել ,հարցնել ,սովորել, ահա ,,,օֆֆֆ ,,,շնորհակալ եմ :

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Moonwalker (21.11.2012), Sagittarius (21.11.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), Աբելյան (22.11.2012), Արէա (21.11.2012), Ինչուիկ (22.11.2012), Կաթիլ (26.11.2012), Հայկօ (21.11.2012), Մինա (22.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (21.11.2012), Վահե-91 (21.11.2012), Տրիբուն (22.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ողջույն, Ավիրա ջան, բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դու Avira անտիվիրուսի հետ կապ ունե՞ս  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (21.11.2012), laro (21.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Ոտքդ խերով լինի Ավիրա ջան: Հաճելի քննարկումներ քեզ :Hi:

----------

keyboard (21.11.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բարով եկար մեր գեղի կլուբը ։))։

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), keyboard (21.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (21.11.2012), Մինա (22.11.2012), Տրիբուն (22.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բարեվ Ակումբ, անճռականությունս հաղթահարված է , վերջապես ,,, Ակումբի մասին լսելուց զատ , ծանոթ եմ մի քանի անդամների հետ այլ կայքերից ,որն էլ ինձ բերեց այստեղ:Հուսով եմ գտնել լավ ընկերներ ,ինքս դրական եմ ,չեմ սիրում քծնել ու կծել ,ավելի շատ հակված եմ ընթերցել ,հարցնել ,սովորել, ահա ,,,օֆֆֆ ,,,շնորհակալ եմ :


Բարի գալուստ, Ավիրա ջան:
Անվճռականությունդ անջատիր, իսկ համբերությունդ՝ միացրու:
Հումորդ էլ միշտ վառ լինի, որ այս գժանոցին դիմանաս… :Wink:

----------

Արէա (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարեվ Ակումբ, անճռականությունս հաղթահարված է , վերջապես ,,, Ակումբի մասին լսելուց զատ , ծանոթ եմ մի քանի անդամների հետ այլ կայքերից ,որն էլ ինձ բերեց այստեղ:Հուսով եմ գտնել լավ ընկերներ ,ինքս դրական եմ ,չեմ սիրում քծնել ու կծել ,ավելի շատ հակված եմ ընթերցել ,հարցնել ,սովորել, ահա ,,,օֆֆֆ ,,,շնորհակալ եմ :


Բարի գալուստ  :Jpit:  մենք իրական կյանքում ծանո՞թ ենք

----------


## Avira

ողջույն one way ticket,շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքի համար ...Մի քիչ կապ ունեմ այո  :Smile:

----------


## Avira

Հարազատ բան կա ?Թողնում եմ ժամանակին, շնորհակալ եմ շատ մենակ չթողնելու համար StrangeLittleGirl...ich bin dankbar :Smile:

----------


## Avira

Բարեվ Աստղ, իսկ տատիկը ինձ հմայել է , մերսի :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (22.11.2012)

----------


## Avira

Sambitbaba :Smile: ես արդեն փայլում եմ ,հումորս ինձ ուտումա ,ցանկություններս արագ շփման հակառակ համեմատական է իմ կայքից օգտվելու կարողությանս ,հուսով եմ շուտով կընտելանամ ,գուցե եվ ձեր օգնութայն կարիքն ունենամ ,մերսի :Smile:  :Blush:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.11.2012)

----------


## Avira

Հայկօ ջան ,մերսի ,ուրախ եմ շատ այս գեղի կլուբում կիսելու իմ ուրախություններն ու նախասիրությունները ,լավ է ,երբ կլուբում տաք է,,, :Smile:

----------


## Avira

Շնորհակալ եմ շատ Smokie, ոտքս այլոց համար խերով է ,հուսամ էստեղ հուսախաբ չի անի ինձ .. :Smile:

----------

Smokie (22.11.2012)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Բարև Ակումբ.am, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեյի, որ ակումբում այսպիսի բաժին կա, թե չէ առանց ներկայանալու, գրառումներ չէի անի: Արդեն մի տարի կլինի ինչ հետևում եմ  ակումբի անցուդարձին, նույնիսկ սիրված օգտատերեր էլ ունեմ (Էս բառը ճիշտ եմ ասում չէ  :Jpit:  ),չեմ կասկածում, որ ակումբում շատ բան կսովորեմ, ինչու չէ, պետք եղած դեպքում կարող եմ իմ գիտելիքներով էլ կիսվել,: Հուսով եմ ձեր զահլեն չեմ տանի  :Smile:  :

----------

Ambrosine (22.11.2012), CactuSoul (22.11.2012), erexa (22.11.2012), Jarre (25.11.2012), Smokie (22.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.11.2012), Ամմէ (22.11.2012), Արէա (22.11.2012), Մինա (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.11.2012), Տրիբուն (22.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Բարև Ակումբ.am, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեյի, որ ակումբում այսպիսի բաժին կա, թե չէ առանց ներկայանալու, գրառումներ չէի անի: Արդեն մի տարի կլինի ինչ հետևում եմ  ակումբի անցուդարձին, նույնիսկ սիրված օգտատերեր էլ ունեմ (Էս բառը ճիշտ եմ ասում չէ  ),չեմ կասկածում, որ ակումբում շատ բան կսովորեմ, ինչու չէ, պետք եղած դեպքում կարող եմ իմ գիտելիքներով էլ կիսվել,: Հուսով եմ ձեր զահլեն չեմ տանի  :


Բարև *Անվերնագիր* ջան: Էս ինչ լավ բան ես արել, որ գրանցվել ես: Ես ահագին ուրախանում եմ ամեն նոր մարդու Ակումբում բնակություն հաստատելով:
Դու տղա՞ ես:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Avira*, *Անվերնագիր*, խարեբներ ջան, ձեր մուտքը մեր օջախ խերով լինի, մենթերից ու բժիշկներից հեռու.......

----------

Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բարև *Անվերնագիր* ջան: Էս ինչ լավ բան ես արել, որ գրանցվել ես: Ես ահագին ուրախանում եմ ամեն նոր մարդու Ակումբում բնակություն հաստատելով:
> *Դու տղա՞ ես*:


հա բա ոնց  :Smile: , Շնորհակալություն լավ խոսքերի համար

----------

Արէա (22.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև Ակումբ.am, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեյի, որ ակումբում այսպիսի բաժին կա, թե չէ առանց ներկայանալու, գրառումներ չէի անի: Արդեն մի տարի կլինի ինչ հետևում եմ  ակումբի անցուդարձին, նույնիսկ սիրված օգտատերեր էլ ունեմ (Էս բառը ճիշտ եմ ասում չէ  ),չեմ կասկածում, որ ակումբում շատ բան կսովորեմ, ինչու չէ, պետք եղած դեպքում կարող եմ իմ գիտելիքներով էլ կիսվել,: Հուսով եմ ձեր զահլեն չեմ տանի  :


Բարի գալուստը մի քիչ սխալ կհնչի :Pardon:  Բարի ու հաջող ակտիվացում քեզ Անվերնագիր ջան :Yes:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Բարի գալուստ Avira, Անվերնագիր  :Smile: 

Անվերնագիր, եթե վերնագիրը փոխել ուզես, ինձ կասես  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), keyboard (22.11.2012), Sambitbaba (22.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012), Արէա (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անվերնագիր և Avira ջաներ, բարի գալուստ մեր գժանոց, որին մեղմորեն Ակումբ ենք անվանում  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012), Տրիբուն (22.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նորթոն ունեինք / :Love: /, Ավիրան եկավ, մնում ա Ավաստը գա:
Բայց Կասպերսկին թող չգա, Ակումբը կկախի:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2012), Jarre (25.11.2012), keyboard (22.11.2012), Moonwalker (22.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (22.11.2012), Sambitbaba (22.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.11.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Բարի գալուստ Avira, Անվերնագիր  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Նորթոն ունեինք //, Ավիրան եկավ, մնում ա Ավաստը գա:
> Բայց Կասպերսկին թող չգա, Ակումբը կկախի:


Ունե՜նք KasPerSky  :Tongue:  Ուղղակի վաղուց ակտիվ չի, դրա համար էլ ակումբը չի կախում  :Jpit: 

Բարի գալուստ, Avira և Անվերնագիր  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), keyboard (22.11.2012), Moonwalker (22.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (22.11.2012), Smokie (25.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարեվ Աստղ, իսկ տատիկը ինձ հմայել է , մերսի


Ես միշտ ուրախ եմ տեսնել մարդկանց, ովքեր իմ անձնագրի նկարներով հմայվում են  :Jpit: :




> Բարև Ակումբ.am, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեյի, որ ակումբում այսպիսի բաժին կա, թե չէ առանց ներկայանալու, գրառումներ չէի անի: Արդեն մի տարի կլինի ինչ հետևում եմ  ակումբի անցուդարձին, նույնիսկ սիրված օգտատերեր էլ ունեմ (Էս բառը ճիշտ եմ ասում չէ  ),չեմ կասկածում, որ ակումբում շատ բան կսովորեմ, ինչու չէ, պետք եղած դեպքում կարող եմ իմ գիտելիքներով էլ կիսվել,: Հուսով եմ ձեր զահլեն չեմ տանի  :


Դե լավ, այս տարի ես գրանցվել, կասեմ` բարի գալուստ ու հաճելի քննարկումներ  :Smile: :

հ.գ. օգտատերի մասով առարկություն ունեմ. դա ավելի ֆեյսբուքյան ա հնչում, եկեք իրար ակումբցի կոչենք, էլի  :Jpit: :

----------

Smokie (25.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ունե՜նք KasPerSky  Ուղղակի վաղուց ակտիվ չի


դրա կլյուչերը շուտ-շուտ ա չոռնի սպիսըկ ընկնում, երևի ակտիվացիան ա թռել  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> հ.գ. օգտատերի մասով առարկություն ունեմ. դա ավելի ֆեյսբուքյան ա հնչում, եկեք իրար ակումբցի կոչենք, էլի :


Ես էլ օգտատերի մասով առարկություն ունեմ: Ու ոչ միայն ակումբում: Օգտատերը ոնց որ օգտվողի տերը լինի: Ավելորդաբանություն: Կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝ Օգտվող: Բայց դե իհարկե ակումբում՝ ակումբցի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (22.11.2012), Moonwalker (22.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (22.11.2012), Smokie (25.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012), Տրիբուն (23.11.2012)

----------


## laro

Անվերնագիր և Avira բարի գալուստ մեր Ակումբ: Ակտիվ եղեք անպայաման, չկորեք  :Smile:  Շատ լավ եք արել, որ գրանցվել եք, չեք փոշմանի  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (28.11.2012), CactuSoul (22.11.2012), Moonwalker (22.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2012), Մինա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

Բարեվ Մինա ,շնորհակալ եմ ինձ ողջունելու համար ,,,սիրում եմ ,երբ հյուր ես գնում ու ջերմ են ընդունում

----------

Մինա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

ԼԱՐՈ շնորհակալություն,,,կորելը չեմ կորի ,կորում եմ միայն երբ ինչոր բան եմ  ուզում գրել ու խառնվում եմ իրար,շատ անհասկանալի բաներ կան էստեղ ,հըմմմմմմ

----------


## Jarre

Avira, Անվերնագիր, բարի՛ գալուստ  :Smile: 

Անվերնագիր ջան, ստեղի անտիվիրուսները էնքան ուժեղ են, որ մեկ ա վերնագիր դնես թե չէ, մեկ ա հայտնաբերելու են  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (25.11.2012), Arpine (28.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (25.11.2012)

----------


## laro

> ԼԱՐՈ շնորհակալություն,,,կորելը չեմ կորի ,կորում եմ միայն երբ ինչոր բան եմ  ուզում գրել ու խառնվում եմ իրար,շատ անհասկանալի բաներ կան էստեղ ,հըմմմմմմ


Անհասկանալի բան չկա, մի շաբաթից կսովորես ամեն ինչ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (26.11.2012), Մինա (01.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Avira* ջաան բարի գալուստ, ոտքդ խերով, անձրևանոցդ էլ միիշտ գույնզգույն :Love:  Ես մեր ակումբի աշունաղջիկն եմ :Blush: *Մեմեն* էլի
Ինձ թվումա՞ անձրևի սիրահար ես, ու ընդհանրություններ շատ կունենանք ....
Խելացի ու լավ քննարկումներ և գրառումներ քեզզ....

----------


## Վահե-91

> *Avira* ջաան բարի գալուստ, ոտքդ խերով, անձրևանոցդ էլ միիշտ գույնզգույն Ես մեր ակումբի աշունաղջիկն եմ*Մեմեն* էլի
> Ինձ թվումա՞ անձրևի սիրահար ես, ու ընդհանրություններ շատ կունենանք ....
> Խելացի ու լավ քննարկումներ և գրառումներ քեզզ....


բայց մի մոռացի, որ Ավիրան քեզ քաշել ա  :LOL:

----------


## Meme

> բայց մի մոռացի, որ Ավիրան քեզ քաշել ա


այսի՞նքն :Xeloq:

----------


## Վահե-91

> այսի՞նքն


դե որ վիրուսա ընկել կոմպիդ մեջ  :Wink:

----------


## Avira

Բարեվ Չուկ , շնորհակալ եմ ,երբ չես ճանաչում ,չգիտես ինչպես դիմել ,ժամանակը կուղղի :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

Ողջույն JARRE, մերսի ու ինչ լավ է անտիվիրուսները ինձ չեն հայտնաբերի,ես արդեն կրում եմ իմ մեջ  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Շատ ուրախ, վառ ավատար ունես Ավիռա ջան :Wink:

----------


## kivera

Բարև Ձեզ, էս մի շաբաթա ակումբում եմ, հենց նոր իմացա էս բաժնի մասին, ես Կիվերան եմ, ինչպես նկատեցիք,  :Smile:  սկզբում շաաաատ դժվար էր թվում, բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ կարող ես արագ գտնել ինքդ քեզ ակումբում, իսկապես հետաքրքիր ակումբ է, հուսով եմ շատ մտերիմներ կգտնեմ, ու հատուկ շնորհակալությու Լարոյին, որ ինձ սովորացրեց ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է Ղեկավարման վահանակը...Լարո ջան, լիքը պաչիկներ քեզ :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (02.12.2012), CactuSoul (03.12.2012), Freeman (02.12.2012), Moonwalker (02.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Smokie (02.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.12.2012), Արէա (02.12.2012), Հայկօ (02.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարեվ Չուկ , շնորհակալ եմ ,երբ չես ճանաչում ,չգիտես ինչպես դիմել ,ժամանակը կուղղի


Չուկին դիմում ենք… ձերդ մեծություն, սրբազան տեր, ձերդ արդարադատություն, մեծարգո տիար կամ Lord… կսովորես ոչինչ…

----------

CactuSoul (03.12.2012), Chuk (03.12.2012), Freeman (02.12.2012), Kuk (02.12.2012), laro (02.12.2012), Moonwalker (02.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Smokie (02.12.2012), Ձայնալար (02.12.2012), Մինա (02.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

Meme ՋԱՆ ,մերսի,ջերմությունը արագ է հաղորդվում ,անձրեվ իրոք սիրում եմ ,բայց գարնանային,ու թրջվել մինչեվ ....կաթիլը... :Blush:  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

> Չուկին դիմում ենք… ձերդ մեծություն, սրբազան տեր, ձերդ արդարադատություն, մեծարգո տիար կամ Lord… կսովորես ոչինչ…



Մեֆ ջան ,էս ինչքան դիմելաձեվեր հիշեցրեցիր ,որ մոռացել էի ,ես տիղոսներից խուսափում եմ ,ԲԱՅՑ ՀՈՒՄՈՐԻԴ ՎՐԱ ՉԵՄ ԴԱԴԱՐՈՒՄ ՈՒՐԱԽԱՆԱԼ ,,,ընթացքում,զարմանալիորեն լռվում եմ գրելիս այստեղ ,,,մուսաս քնել է  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան ,էս ինչքան դիմելաձեվեր հիշեցրեցիր ,որ մոռացել էի ,ես տիղոսներից խուսափում եմ ,ԲԱՅՑ ՀՈՒՄՈՐԻԴ ՎՐԱ ՉԵՄ ԴԱԴԱՐՈՒՄ ՈՒՐԱԽԱՆԱԼ ,,,ընթացքում,զարմանալիորեն լռվում եմ գրելիս այստեղ ,,,մուսաս քնել է


Մի հատ բզի մուսայիդ Ավիրա ջան… դրանք տենց են… ես իմին ռեժիմով ծեծում եմ, սաղ օրը շնթռկած ա…

----------

CactuSoul (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես իմին ռեժիմով ծեծում եմ, սաղ օրը շնթռկած ա…


Քոռանամ ես:

----------

CactuSoul (03.12.2012), Freeman (14.12.2012), Mephistopheles (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Մինա (03.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Ավիրա ջան, քնելը ոչինչ, ասա ինքնասպան չլինի  :Smile: 


> Մեֆ ջան ,էս ինչքան դիմելաձեվեր հիշեցրեցիր ,որ մոռացել էի ,ես տիղոսներից խուսափում եմ ,ԲԱՅՑ ՀՈՒՄՈՐԻԴ ՎՐԱ ՉԵՄ ԴԱԴԱՐՈՒՄ ՈՒՐԱԽԱՆԱԼ ,,,ընթացքում,զարմանալիորեն լռվում եմ գրելիս այստեղ ,,,մուսաս քնել է

----------


## Avira

Մուսան ծեծով չի այ Մեֆ ..Մուսան լիրիկ է , ռոմանտիկ բայց ոչ բնավ հնդակական ժանրի ...փախածա ,չկա

----------


## Avira

> Ավիրա ջան, քնելը ոչինչ, ասա ինքնասպան չլինի


Կիվերա ջան ..մուսան ինքնասպան ? չէ մուսաս խռովկանա մի քիչ ու փռոշա անում ,կգա երեվի

----------


## kivera

Էլ միիիի, եկելաաաաաա :Love: 


> Կիվերա ջան ..մուսան ինքնասպան ? չէ մուսաս խռովկանա մի քիչ ու փռոշա անում ,կգա երեվի

----------


## Avira

> Էլ միիիի, եկելաաաաաա


Կիվերա ջան ,սովետի ժամանակ ախպարները կարմիր լոլիկ էլ չէին ուզում ուտել _գույնի պատճառով (կոմունիստական էր )),հիմա ինձ էլ վախեցրել են կարմիր վարկանիշով ,ոնց որ կույս եկած լինեմ ակումբ ,ու չգիտեմ որտեղ մտնեմ ,ինչպես մտնեմ,որ չկարմրեմ ,,,թեեվ հասած միրգն էլ է կարմրում ,ուղակի ծորում է,դա չեմ սիրում ,,,

----------


## Smokie

> Կիվերա ջան ,սովետի ժամանակ ախպարները կարմիր լոլիկ էլ չէին ուզում ուտել _գույնի պատճառով (կոմունիստական էր )),հիմա ինձ էլ վախեցրել են կարմիր վարկանիշով ,ոնց որ կույս եկած լինեմ ակումբ ,ու չգիտեմ որտեղ մտնեմ ,ինչպես մտնեմ,որ չկարմրեմ ,,,թեեվ հասած միրգն էլ է կարմրում ,ուղակի ծորում է,դա չեմ սիրում ,,,


Ավիրա ջան իմ փորձից եմ ասում, վախենալու բան չկա, էստեղ անկեղծությունն ա գնահատվում :Hands Up:  

Ավիրային հանկարծ կարմիր վարկանիշ չտաք :Acute:

----------

Մինա (03.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Բայց ես չգիտեմ ինչա «կարմիր» վարկանիշը...էդ լավ բան չի չէ :Smile: ? 


> Կիվերա ջան ,սովետի ժամանակ ախպարները կարմիր լոլիկ էլ չէին ուզում ուտել _գույնի պատճառով (կոմունիստական էր )),հիմա ինձ էլ վախեցրել են կարմիր վարկանիշով ,ոնց որ կույս եկած լինեմ ակումբ ,ու չգիտեմ որտեղ մտնեմ ,ինչպես մտնեմ,որ չկարմրեմ ,,,թեեվ հասած միրգն էլ է կարմրում ,ուղակի ծորում է,դա չեմ սիրում ,,,

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բայց ես չգիտեմ ինչա «կարմիր» վարկանիշը...էդ լավ բան չի չէ?


Դե վարկանիշները լինում են դրական ու բացասական: Դրական վարկանիշը ղեկավարման վահանակում նշվում է կանաչ գույնով, բացասականը՝ կարմիր: Մականվանդ տակ երևացող կանաչ գծիկը հենց ձեռք բերածդ վարկանիշն է ցուցադրում: Բացառիկ դեպքերում, երբ որևէ մեկի ստացած բացասական վարկանիշներն ավելի են դրականներից, գծիկը կանաչի փոխարեն կարմիր է լինում:
Մոտավորապես էսպես:
 :Smile:

----------

kivera (03.12.2012), Smokie (03.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

> Բարև Ձեզ, էս մի շաբաթա ակումբում եմ, հենց նոր իմացա էս բաժնի մասին, ես Կիվերան եմ, ինչպես նկատեցիք,  սկզբում շաաաատ դժվար էր թվում, բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ կարող ես արագ գտնել ինքդ քեզ ակումբում, իսկապես հետաքրքիր ակումբ է, հուսով եմ շատ մտերիմներ կգտնեմ, ու հատուկ շնորհակալությու Լարոյին, որ ինձ սովորացրեց ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է Ղեկավարման վահանակը...Լարո ջան, լիքը պաչիկներ քեզ


Ի՞նձ էլ կսովորեցնեք…
Ես չգիտեմ, թե իմ գրածներին եթե պատասխանում են, ես ոնց իմանամ, եթե մտնում եմ ու իմանում, որ յոթ հարյուրից ավելի գրառում ունեմ չդիտած…Գրում եմ ու էլ չեմ էլ գտոնւմ, թե որտեղ էի գրել… ՃՃՃՃՃ

----------


## Smokie

> Ի՞նձ էլ կսովորեցնեք…Ես չգիտեմ, թե իմ գրածներին եթե պատասխանում են, ես ոնց իմանամ, եթե մտնում եմ ու իմանում, որ յոթ հարյուրից ավելի գրառում ունեմ չդիտած…Գրում եմ ու էլ չեմ էլ գտոնւմ, թե որտեղ էի գրել… ՃՃՃՃՃ


Օրինակ կարող ես ցանկացած թեմայում որոնման համակարգում քո մականունը գրել, եթե պատասխանողը գրառումդ մեջբերել է, որոնման համակարգը իր գրառումը ցույց կտա: :Smile:

----------

kivera (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

> Օրինակ կարող ես ցանկացած թեմայում որոնման համակարգում քո մականունը գրել, եթե պատասխանողը գրառումդ մեջբերել է, որոնման համակարգը իր գրառումը ցույց կտա:


Շնորհակալություն, Սմոքի:

----------


## Parizuhi

Բարև Ակումբական,
Ես Փարիզուհին եմ :Smile:  Թեև շուտվանից եմ գրանցված այստեղ, ամեն դեպքում մի քանի տեխնիկական խորհուրդի կարիք ունեմ :LOL: 
Ինչպես կարող եմ պատասխանելիս մի քանի մեջբերում անել :Xeloq: 
Որտեղ տեսնել, երբ քեզ վարկանիշ են տալիս :Sad: 
Լուսաբանեք զչիմացողիս փլիզ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարև Ակումբական,
> Ես Փարիզուհին եմ Թեև շուտվանից եմ գրանցված այստեղ, ամեն դեպքում մի քանի տեխնիկական խորհուրդի կարիք ունեմ
> Ինչպես կարող եմ պատասխանելիս մի քանի մեջբերում անել
> Որտեղ տեսնել, երբ քեզ վարկանիշ են տալիս
> Լուսաբանեք զչիմացողիս փլիզ


Բարև, Փարիզուհի  :Smile: :

Երկու և ավելի գրառում մեջբերելու համար պետք է բոլոր անհրաժեշտ գրառումների ներքևում գտնվող այս կոճակը սեղմել` , իսկ վերջում սեղմել "*+ Կատարել գրառում*" կոճակը:

Վարկանիշ ստանալու դեպքում քեզ տեղեկացում պետք է գա: Տեղեկացման մեջ համապատասխան հղումը սեղմելիս կտեսնես ստացածդ վարկանիշը: Իսկ առանց դրա, կարող ես մտնել Ղեկավարման վահանակ. այնտեղ առաջին էջում հենց բացվում է վարկանիշների դաշտը`
Ղեկավարման վահանակ

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.12.2012)

----------


## Parizuhi

> Բարև, Փարիզուհի :
> 
> Երկու և ավելի գրառում մեջբերելու համար պետք է բոլոր անհրաժեշտ գրառումների ներքևում գտնվող այս կոճակը սեղմել` , իսկ վերջում սեղմել "*+ Կատարել գրառում*" կոճակը:
> 
> Վարկանիշ ստանալու դեպքում քեզ տեղեկացում պետք է գա: Տեղեկացման մեջ համապատասխան հղումը սեղմելիս կտեսնես ստացածդ վարկանիշը: Իսկ առանց դրա, կարող ես մտնել Ղեկավարման վահանակ. այնտեղ առաջին էջում հենց բացվում է վարկանիշների դաշտը`
> Ղեկավարման վահանակ


Չի ստացվում, քանի որ երբ մեջբերում եմ սեղմում, հետո մյուս գրառման մեջբերումն եմ սեղմում, մեկը վերանում է, մյուսն եմ տեսնում ու երբ պլյուս եմ դնում ընդհանրապես բան ցույց չի տալիս... 

Իսկ վարկանիշի համար ղեկավարման վահանակի միջոցով տեսա իհարկե այն տեղեկացումները, որ տեսել էի արդեն... Բայց երբ սեղմում եմ, որ բացեմ, այդ ժամանակ ուր պիտի նայեմ, երբ բացվում է, որ հասկանամ :Xeloq: 

Կամ անուշադիր եմ կամ  խճճվել եմ... :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կամ անուշադիր եմ կամ  խճճվել եմ...


Ինձ թվում է՝ առաջինի պատճառով՝ երկրորդը  :Wink: 
Դժվար բան չկա, մի քիչ «Փորձարկումներ» բաժնում բզբզի, արագ հունի մեջ կընկնես  :Smile: 
Մի նեղվիր:
Բարի գալուստ/վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------


## Parizuhi

> Ինձ թվում է՝ առաջինի պատճառով՝ երկրորդը 
> Դժվար բան չկա, մի քիչ «Փորձարկումներ» բաժնում բզբզի, արագ հունի մեջ կընկնես 
> Մի նեղվիր:
> Բարի գալուստ/վերադարձ


Մերսիներ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չի ստացվում, քանի որ երբ մեջբերում եմ սեղմում, հետո մյուս գրառման մեջբերումն եմ սեղմում, մեկը վերանում է, մյուսն եմ տեսնում ու երբ պլյուս եմ դնում ընդհանրապես բան ցույց չի տալիս... 
> 
> Իսկ վարկանիշի համար ղեկավարման վահանակի միջոցով տեսա իհարկե այն տեղեկացումները, որ տեսել էի արդեն... Բայց երբ սեղմում եմ, որ բացեմ, այդ ժամանակ ուր պիտի նայեմ, երբ բացվում է, որ հասկանամ
> 
> Կամ անուշադիր եմ կամ  խճճվել եմ...


Լավ, հիմա այս թեման նայիր, պիտի որ օգնի`
*Ֆորումի տեխնիկական ուղեցույց*

Իսկ եթե նորից չստացվի կամ հարցեր մնան, գրի:

----------


## Parizuhi

> Լավ, հիմա այս թեման նայիր, պիտի որ օգնի`
> *Ֆորումի տեխնիկական ուղեցույց*
> 
> Իսկ եթե նորից չստացվի կամ հարցեր մնան, գրի:


Ստացվեեեեեեեեց, տմբլ տաաաաաշ :Ok: 



> Ինձ թվում է՝ առաջինի պատճառով՝ երկրորդը 
> Դժվար բան չկա, մի քիչ «Փորձարկումներ» բաժնում բզբզի, արագ հունի մեջ կընկնես 
> Մի նեղվիր:
> Բարի գալուստ/վերադարձ


Ստացվեեեեեեեեց, տմբլ տաաաաաշ :Ok: 



> Բարև, Փարիզուհի :
> 
> Երկու և ավելի գրառում մեջբերելու համար պետք է բոլոր անհրաժեշտ գրառումների ներքևում գտնվող այս կոճակը սեղմել` , իսկ վերջում սեղմել "*+ Կատարել գրառում*" կոճակը:
> 
> Վարկանիշ ստանալու դեպքում քեզ տեղեկացում պետք է գա: Տեղեկացման մեջ համապատասխան հղումը սեղմելիս կտեսնես ստացածդ վարկանիշը: Իսկ առանց դրա, կարող ես մտնել Ղեկավարման վահանակ. այնտեղ առաջին էջում հենց բացվում է վարկանիշների դաշտը`
> Ղեկավարման վահանակ


Ստացվեեեեեեեեց, տմբլ տաաաաաշ :Ok:

----------

Freeman (16.12.2012)

----------


## Parizuhi

> Լավ, հիմա այս թեման նայիր, պիտի որ օգնի`
> *Ֆորումի տեխնիկական ուղեցույց*
> 
> Իսկ եթե նորից չստացվի կամ հարցեր մնան, գրի:


Շատ մերսի, ես հասկացա թե ինչն էի սխալ անում, ուրեմն փոխանակ մեջբերել-ի կողքի կնոպկան սեղմեի, նոր կատարել գրառում անեի, սեղմում էի մեջբերել պլյուս կատարել գրառում :LOL:  ՄԻ խոսքով մերսիներ :Hands Up:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բարև akumb.am ջաննն: Ես նորեկ եմ, բայց ինձ դրել եմ հինավուրց անդամի տեղ: :Tongue: 
 Մի բան հարցնեմ: Անձնական օրագրերում նյութերը կարելի է տեղադրել սեփական բլոգում (ոչ ակումբի):

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բարև akumb.am ջաննն: Ես նորեկ եմ, բայց ինձ դրել եմ հինավուրց անդամի տեղ:
>  Մի բան հարցնեմ: Անձնական օրագրերում նյութերը կարելի է տեղադրել սեփական բլոգում (ոչ ակումբի):


ու՞րիշի օրագրերը քո բլոգում  :Huh:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարև akumb.am ջաննն: Ես նորեկ եմ, բայց ինձ դրել եմ հինավուրց անդամի տեղ:
>  Մի բան հարցնեմ: Անձնական օրագրերում նյութերը կարելի է տեղադրել սեփական բլոգում (ոչ ակումբի):


Եթե խոսքը քո անձնական օրագրի նյութերի մասին է, ապա, բնականաբար, այո, կարող ես։ Դու, քո գրառումները, ինչ ուզում ես՝ կարող ես անել դրանց հետ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշների գրառումներին, ապա կարելի է մեջբերել՝ բլոգումդ Ակումբի համապատասխան թեման ու էջը տանող հղում տեղադրելով։

----------


## Dayana

> Եթե խոսքը քո անձնական օրագրի նյութերի մասին է, ապա, բնականաբար, այո, կարող ես։ Դու, քո գրառումները, ինչ ուզում ես՝ կարող ես անել դրանց հետ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշների գրառումներին, ապա կարելի է մեջբերել՝ բլոգումդ Ակումբի համապատասխան թեման ու էջը տանող հղում տեղադրելով։


Իսկ ես, օրինակ, հեչ չէի ուզի, որ իմ անձնական օրագրից ինչ-որ բան տեղադրվի ուրիշի բլոգում, եթե անգամ հղում կա:  :Unsure:

----------

CactuSoul (16.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.12.2012), Շինարար (16.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ես, օրինակ, հեչ չէի ուզի, որ իմ անձնական օրագրից ինչ-որ բան տեղադրվի ուրիշի բլոգում, եթե անգամ հղում կա:


Կարող ա չուզենաս, բայց դա արգելող օրենք չկա, ինչքան գիտեմ։ Եթե մի բան հրապարակավ դնում ես, դրանով արդեն լռելյայն համաձայնում ես այն բոլորի համար հասանելի դարձնել։ Ուրիշ բան, որ կարող ես խնդրել, որ քո գրառումները ոչ մի տեղ չտեղադրեն առանց քո համաձայնության։

----------

CactuSoul (16.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (16.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարող ա չուզենաս, բայց դա արգելող օրենք չկա, ինչքան գիտեմ։ Եթե մի բան հրապարակավ դնում ես, դրանով արդեն լռելյայն համաձայնում ես այն բոլորի համար հասանելի դարձնել։ Ուրիշ բան, որ կարող ես խնդրել, որ քո գրառումները ոչ մի տեղ չտեղադրեն առանց քո համաձայնության։


Կարծեմ կա օրենք: Կապ չունի՝ հրապարակել ես, թե չէ, առանց հեղինակի թույլտվության արտատպում չի կարելի:

----------

CactuSoul (16.12.2012), Freeman (16.12.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կարծեմ կա օրենք: Կապ չունի՝ հրապարակել ես, թե չէ, առանց հեղինակի թույլտվության արտատպում չի կարելի:


Ինչքան գիտեմ, ցիտել կարելի է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան գիտեմ, ցիտել կարելի է։


Ինչ-որ քանակի հետ ա կապված: Ամբողջությամբ կամ մեծ մասը չի կարելի: Բայց թե էդ մեծ մասը քանի տոկոսն ա, չգիտեմ: Ընդ որում, եթե երեք բառից շատ ա արտատպվում, աղբյուրը նշելը պարտադիր ա ու պարտադիր պետք ա չակերտներ դնել:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (16.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ու՞րիշի օրագրերը քո բլոգում


Ես իմ անձնական օրագիրը նկատի ունեի :Ok:  Իհարկե միտք էլ չունեմ ուրիշի գրած նյութերն առանց հեղինակի թույլտվության տեղադրելու ինչ-որ տեղ:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Կներեք մեծ աղմուկի պատճառ դարձա :Think:  Մյուս անգամ հարցս ավելի լավ կձևակերպեմ: :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.12.2012)

----------


## Պիրիտ

Բյուր, ես ուզում էի անոնիմ մնալ, ի, համ էլ բարև  :Ok:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (07.10.2013), Նիկեա (08.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես ուզում էի անոնիմ մնալ, ի, համ էլ բարև


իիի, ես էլ էի ուզում անոնիմ մնալ  :LOL: 
դե ինչ անեմ, պիտի մի ձև հաստատեի՞ն քեզ, թե՞ չէ

----------


## Պիրիտ

ինչի ակումբցի ծանոթ չունեցող մարդը չի կարա գրանցվի էստեղ, լավ չի, լիքը հետաքրքիր դեմքեր կարաք կորցնեք տենց

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչի ակումբցի ծանոթ չունեցող մարդը չի կարա գրանցվի էստեղ, լավ չի, լիքը հետաքրքիր դեմքեր կարաք կորցնեք տենց


իհարկե կարա  :Jpit:  ուղղակի ես շտապեցրի: բայց դու արդեն օֆթոփում ես: հեսա Չուկը մահակը ձեռքին կգա  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (08.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, ես ուզում էի անոնիմ մնալ, ի, համ էլ բարև


Պիրիտն ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> իհարկե կարա  ուղղակի ես շտապեցրի: բայց դու արդեն օֆթոփում ես: հեսա Չուկը մահակը ձեռքին կգա


Բյուր ջան, առխային, Պիրիտի գրանցումը հաստատելը քո շտապեցնելու հետ բացարձակ կապ չուներ  :Tongue:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պիրիտն ի՞նչ ա:


Չգիտեմ ինչ ա՝ բայց քիմիական բանաձևն էս ա՝  FeS2
Իմ մոտ էս վերջին շրջանում մոլուցք ա, ինչ անծանոթ բառ տեսնում՝ լուքափ եմ անում  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (08.10.2013), Շինարար (08.10.2013)

----------


## Պիրիտ

լեռնային մարմնավաճառ մականունով ապար, համ էլ քեզ էլ բարև ապո ջան:ճ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013), Շինարար (08.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Չուկ, դու այփիներից կիմանաս, Պիրիտն ո՞վ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Arpine

Մի օֆթոփեք  :Angry2:  

*Պիրիտ* դու գնա էստեղ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...A2#post2375937  :Tongue:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013)

----------


## Պիրիտ

բարև, ակումբ.ամ, ես լեռնային մարմնավաճառն եմ, կարճ՝ պիրիտ, եկել եմ ձեր մոտ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ էստեղ հավես տպեր են տժժում

----------

Arpine (08.10.2013), Jarre (08.10.2013), Moonwalker (08.10.2013), Sagittarius (08.10.2013), Smokie (08.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013), Աթեիստ (08.10.2013), Վոլտերա (18.05.2015)

----------


## ivy

> բարև, ակումբ.ամ, ես լեռնային մարմնավաճառն եմ, կարճ՝ պիրիտ, եկել եմ ձեր մոտ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ էստեղ հավես տպեր են տժժում


Ու ինչի ա ինձ էս ձեռագիրը ծանոթ թվում  :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

> լեռնային մարմնավաճառ մականունով ապար, համ էլ քեզ էլ բարև ապո ջան:ճ


Բարև Սամ ջան: Եթե իմ իմացած Սամն ես, ժողովուրդ, ես Սամը շատ հավես դեմք ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> օկ շնորհակալ եմ շատ, էլի զեմերն են վրա հասնում իրար օգնում


Էէէէէ, Խրոնինգեն տեղ զեմիդ մոռացել ես, էլ հետս զրից չես անում :Sad:

----------


## Arpine

> Էէէէէ, Խրոնինգեն տեղ զեմիդ մոռացել ես, էլ հետս զրից չես անում


չկա տենց բան  :Tongue:  ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ մոռանում.

----------


## Պիրիտ

կարողա ծանոթ ենք

----------


## John

> բարև, ակումբ.ամ, ես լեռնային մարմնավաճառն եմ, կարճ՝ պիրիտ, եկել եմ ձեր մոտ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ էստեղ հավես տպեր են տժժում


տափաստանային արվամոլ լսել էինք, բայց լեռնային մարմնավաճառը նորություն էր... Բարի գալուստ Պիրիտ ախպեր

----------

Աթեիստ (08.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.10.2013), Հայկօ (08.10.2013), Շինարար (08.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (08.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> բարև, ակումբ.ամ, ես լեռնային մարմնավաճառն եմ


 :Huh:  բարի գալուստ...բա գները ո՞նց են

----------

keyboard (08.10.2013), Աթեիստ (08.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ ինչ ա՝ բայց քիմիական բանաձևն էս ա՝  FeS2
> Իմ մոտ էս վերջին շրջանում մոլուցք ա, ինչ անծանոթ բառ տեսնում՝ լուքափ եմ անում


աղ ա… երկաթի սուլֆիդ ա՞ թե սւլֆատ ա, չեմ հիշում, բայց մետաղը թթվի հետ դառնում ա աղ… նատրիումի քլորիդը կերակրի աղն ա…

----------

Գալաթեա (08.10.2013)

----------


## Պիրիտ

մատչելի :ճ

----------


## Պիրիտ

բարև:ճ ես էլ եմ ելակի դաշտերում ապրում

----------

Mephistopheles (08.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բարև:ճ ես էլ եմ ելակի դաշտերում ապրում


ես հավերժական ելակի դաշտերում եմ ապրում…

----------

impression (09.10.2013), Jarre (08.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> մատչելի :ճ


ապառիկ ձևակերպու՞մ ես  :LOL:  
ոնց որ շատ խորացա  :Jpit:  էտ մարմնավաճառը կատակ էր չէ՞  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (08.10.2013)

----------


## Arpine

Հա բայց ինչ անենք, մարմնավաճառությունը նորմալ երևույթա ու ունի հատուկ օրենք կանոններ, վայր ևն  :LOL:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հա բայց ինչ անենք, մարմնավաճառությունը նորմալ երևույթա ու ունի հատուկ օրենք կանոններ, վայր ևն


քանի՞ բաժակ ես խմել  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> բարև, ակումբ.ամ, ես լեռնային մարմնավաճառն եմ, կարճ՝ պիրիտ, եկել եմ ձեր մոտ, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ էստեղ հավես տպեր են տժժում


լավ ես արել  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ու ինչի ա ինձ էս ձեռագիրը ծանոթ թվում


ակումբցի չեն դառնում, ակումբցի ծնվում են  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, ձեռագիրը չի կարա քեզ ծանոթ թվա, որովհետև Պիրիտն առաջին անգամ ա ակումբում:  :Jpit:  Բայց դե ինքը շատ հետաքրքիր տիպ ա, նենց որ անհամբեր սպասում ենք գրառումների  :Smile: 

Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Բարև Սամուել  :Jpit:  
Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, հաճելի քննարկումներ (և ոչ միայն)  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև Սամուել  
> Բարի գալուստ ակումբ, հաճելի քննարկումներ (և ոչ միայն)


Էս էլ իրա անոնիմ մնալը  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2013), Jarre (08.10.2013)

----------


## Arpine

> քանի՞ բաժակ ես խմել


ոչ մի  :Jpit:  ես դեռ կպատմեմ սրա մասին  :Wink: 






Իմ բուրատինո ընկեր, տե՛ս մենակ ես քեզ չբացահայտեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> ոչ մի  ես դեռ կպատմեմ սրա մասին 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Իմ բուրատինո ընկեր, տե՛ս մենակ ես քեզ չբացահայտեցի


Զավեն Ակունց ասենք, որ մնա չբացահայտված :LOL:

----------

Jarre (08.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զավեն Ակունց ասենք, որ մնա չբացահայտված


Բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ ում համար պիտի չբացահայտված լիներ, բացահայտվել ա արդեն  :LOL:  Իսկ մյուսների համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն ինքը Զավեն Ակունցն ա, Սամը, թե Պիրիտը: Մեկ ա իրան չեն ճանաչում  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ ում համար պիտի չբացահայտված լիներ, բացահայտվել ա արդեն  Իսկ մյուսների համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն ինքը Զավեն Ակունցն ա, Սամը, թե Պիրիտը: Մեկ ա իրան չեն ճանաչում


Խի՞, իրանց ֆեյսի ֆրենդների մեջ կգտնեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խի՞, իրանց ֆեյսի ֆրենդների մեջ կգտնեն:


հա, մոռացել էի, որ մարդ կա` չգիտի իրա ֆեյսի ֆրենդներին  :LOL:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Պիրիտն ի՞նչ ա:





> Չգիտեմ ինչ ա՝ բայց քիմիական բանաձևն էս ա՝  FeS2
> Իմ մոտ էս վերջին շրջանում մոլուցք ա, ինչ անծանոթ բառ տեսնում՝ լուքափ եմ անում





> աղ ա… երկաթի սուլֆիդ ա՞ թե սւլֆատ ա, չեմ հիշում, բայց մետաղը թթվի հետ դառնում ա աղ… նատրիումի քլորիդը կերակրի աղն ա…


Կայծքարն ա... Ողջույն Պիրիտ, բարի գալուստ... բարի կայծահանում

----------

Շինարար (08.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Մենք նման թեմա ունեինք :hmm բարև ակումբ, ես թեև վետերան չեմ, բայց ինձ էլ նորեկ չեմ համարում, ինչ տարբերություն, քո տանը մի ամիս ես ապրել, թե 10 տարի, ակումբն ինձ համար տուն դարձավ ու դեռ հարց է երկրորդ տուն, թե առաջին...  :Smile:

----------

Նարե91 (09.10.2013)

----------


## Պիրիտ

ապրեք, ապրեք:ճ

----------


## LisBeth

մեր լեզվով չախմախ քար, փոքր ժամանակ շատ էինք դրանցով խաղում... հետաքրքրասիրությունը իմ թույլ տեղերից մեկն ա։ Հա, բարի գալուստ, Պիրիտ։

----------

Շինարար (08.10.2013), Պիրիտ (09.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> մեր լեզվով չախմախ քար, փոքր ժամանակ շատ էինք դրանցով խաղում... հետաքրքրասիրությունը իմ թույլ տեղերից մեկն ա։ Հա, բարի գալուստ, Պիրիտ։


Փաստորեն, Պիրիտն ակումբի շնորհակալությունների նման ահագին բազմիմաստ բան ա՝ լեռներում զվռնող մարմնավաճառից մինչև ամենասովարական չախմախ քար  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (08.10.2013), ivy (08.10.2013), LisBeth (08.10.2013), Sagittarius (08.10.2013), Smokie (08.10.2013), Պիրիտ (09.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ձեռագիրը չի կարա քեզ ծանոթ թվա, որովհետև Պիրիտն առաջին անգամ ա ակումբում:  Բայց դե ինքը շատ հետաքրքիր տիպ ա, նենց որ անհամբեր սպասում ենք գրառումների 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ


Էհ, ձեռագրերը հո մենակ ակումբում չեն լինում, կարող ա ուրիշ տեղից ա ծանոթ։

----------

Պիրիտ (09.10.2013)

----------


## Գրող

Բարի իրիկուն ձեզ: Ձեզ ահագին ժամանակ ա հետևում եմ, նենց որ շատերին կարելի ա ասել մոտիկից գիտեմ: Մի քիչ վախենալու ա, ճիշտն ասած: Ես տենց կայուն մարդ չեմ ու շփվող էլ չեմ, դրա համար ֆորումներն իմ տեղը չեն, ես կարդում եմ ավելի շատ: Ուղղակի ստեղ նենց կարգին գրական միջավայր ունեք ոնց որ: Ես էլ վախտին գրում-մրում էի քիչ ու միչ, ասեցի` կարող ա հավեսի ընկնեմ: Նիքիս տենց մի նայեք, ես amateur եմ, լուրջ հավակնություններ չունեմ:

Մի խոսքով, ոտս խերով լինի ձեր ակումբ:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013), Ambrosine (30.10.2013), Arpine (28.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Chuk (28.10.2013), Jarre (28.10.2013), John (28.10.2013), keyboard (28.10.2013), Mephistopheles (28.10.2013), Norton (28.10.2013), Ruby Rue (28.10.2013), Smokie (29.10.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (28.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.10.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013), Արէա (28.10.2013), Ձայնալար (28.10.2013), Նիկեա (28.10.2013), Ուլուանա (29.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բարի իրիկուն ձեզ: Ձեզ ահագին ժամանակ ա հետևում եմ, նենց որ շատերին կարելի ա ասել մոտիկից գիտեմ: Մի քիչ վախենալու ա, ճիշտն ասած: Ես տենց կայուն մարդ չեմ ու շփվող էլ չեմ, դրա համար ֆորումներն իմ տեղը չեն, ես կարդում եմ ավելի շատ: Ուղղակի ստեղ նենց կարգին գրական միջավայր ունեք ոնց որ: Ես էլ վախտին գրում-մրում էի քիչ ու միչ, ասեցի` կարող ա հավեսի ընկնեմ: Նիքիս տենց մի նայեք, ես amateur եմ, լուրջ հավակնություններ չունեմ:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ոտս խերով լինի ձեր ակումբ:


Բարև, բարի գալուստ, ես էլ նիքին նայեցի, լրիվ ուրիշ գրող մտածեցի, ուզում էի արդեն գրել՝ հարազա՜տ  :Smile:

----------


## Գրող

Չէ, ես գրող ու սև ցավ եմ, բայց կարող ա ժամանակի ընթացքում հարազատ դառնանք էլի: Եթե գործի կեսից չթթվեմ ու էլ չգրեմ: Մերսի, Ալֆաոնե ջան:

----------


## Այբ

> Բարի իրիկուն ձեզ: Ձեզ ահագին ժամանակ ա հետևում եմ, նենց որ շատերին կարելի ա ասել մոտիկից գիտեմ: Մի քիչ վախենալու ա, ճիշտն ասած: Ես տենց կայուն մարդ չեմ ու շփվող էլ չեմ, դրա համար ֆորումներն իմ տեղը չեն, ես կարդում եմ ավելի շատ: Ուղղակի ստեղ նենց կարգին գրական միջավայր ունեք ոնց որ: Ես էլ վախտին գրում-մրում էի քիչ ու միչ, ասեցի` կարող ա հավեսի ընկնեմ: Նիքիս տենց մի նայեք, ես amateur եմ, լուրջ հավակնություններ չունեմ:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ոտս խերով լինի ձեր ակումբ:


Վա՜յ, նորեկ ունենք: Բարի գալուստ: :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վա՜յ, նորեկ ունենք: Բարի գալուստ:


հա, էն էլ Գրող ու սև ցավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Գրող

> Վա՜յ, նորեկ ունենք: Բարի գալուստ:


Շնորհակալ եմ, Այբ ջան:

----------

Այբ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Գրող

> հա, էն էլ Գրող ու սև ցավ


Բա, բա, զգույշ եղեք  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Չէ, ես գրող ու սև ցավ եմ, բայց կարող ա ժամանակի ընթացքում հարազատ դառնանք էլի: Եթե գործի կեսից չթթվեմ ու էլ չգրեմ: Մերսի, Ալֆաոնե ջան:


հա էլի, ես էլ էդ գեհենական գրողություններին նկատի ունեի  :LOL:  փաստորեն լրիվ էլ ճիշտ եմ պատկերացրել  :LOL:

----------


## Գրող

> հա էլի, ես էլ էդ գեհենական գրողություններին նկատի ունեի  փաստորեն լրիվ էլ ճիշտ եմ պատկերացրել


Բա դու այլմոլորակային չէի՞ր: :Think:  
Ի՞նչ գործ ունես գեհեն-մեհենի հետ:

----------


## Այբ

> Բա դու այլմոլորակային չէի՞ր: 
> Ի՞նչ գործ ունես գեհեն-մեհենի հետ:


Ո՞նց է երևում, որ նորեկ ես... :LOL: 
Էստեղ մենք վհուկներ էլ ունենք... :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013)

----------


## Գրող

> Ո՞նց է երևում, որ նորեկ ես...
> Էստեղ մենք վհուկներ էլ ունենք...


Լսել եմ, լսել եմ:
Պ.Ս. Կարո՞ղ ա ֆլուդ ենք անում: Չբռնեն տուգանեն առաջին օրով  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (28.10.2013), keyboard (28.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Լսել եմ, լսել եմ:
> Պ.Ս. Կարո՞ղ ա ֆլուդ ենք անում: Չբռնեն տուգանեն առաջին օրով


Դժվար տուգանեն: Թեման վերջիվերջո ծանոթության համար է:  :Wink: 
Եթե մի բան էլ այն չգրենք, արխային՝ կզգուշացնեն:

----------


## Գրող

> Դժվար տուգանեն: Թեման վերջիվերջո ծանոթության համար է: 
> Եթե մի բան էլ այն չգրենք, արխային՝ կզգուշացնեն:


Դե ամեն դեպքում տեղափոխվեմ զրուցարան ոնց որ:

----------

CactuSoul (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Աղջիկ սև ցավ չունե՞ք:

----------


## Գրող

> Աղջիկ սև ցավ չունե՞ք:


Ինչի՞դ ա պետք: Շառ են դրանք:

----------


## Արամ

> Ինչի՞դ ա պետք: Շառ են դրանք:


Հեչ էլ շառ չեն, հեսա կծանոթանաս մի երկու հատ սև ցավիկ ունենք  :Love:

----------


## Գրող

> Հեչ էլ շառ չեն, հեսա կծանոթանաս մի երկու հատ սև ցավիկ ունենք


Էհ, հաստատ հետս ազգակցական կապ կունենան:

----------


## John

Բարի գալուստ գրող-ախպեր: թե ասա ինչի՞ց վերցրեցիր, որ ախպեր է, ոչ թե քույրիկ )))

----------


## Գրող

> Բարի գալուստ գրող-ախպեր: թե ասա ինչի՞ց վերցրեցիր, որ ախպեր է, ոչ թե քույրիկ )))


Մերսի, Ջոն ջան: Դե գրող-քույրիկ մի տեսակ չի հնչում էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Մերսի, Ջոն ջան: Դե գրող-քույրիկ մի տեսակ չի հնչում էլի


գրողուհի-քույրիկ կլիներ չէ՞ էդ դեպքում  :LOL:

----------


## Գրող

> գրողուհի-քույրիկ կլիներ չէ՞ էդ դեպքում


Բայց տենց վոոբշե չի հնչում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013), John (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Բայց տենց վոոբշե չի հնչում


Յանի նեց գրող-ախպերը փայլում ա իրա հնչողությամբ:

----------


## Գրող

> Յանի նեց գրող-ախպերը փայլում ա իրա հնչողությամբ:


Հա բայց դու մի հատ համեմատի գրող-քույրիկի կամ ավելի վատ` գրողուհի-քույրիկի հետ:

----------

keyboard (28.10.2013), Նիկեա (31.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Բարև,  հազար բարի   Ակումբ.am, ես չգիտեի, որ այսպիսի թեմա կա ակումբում,  ավելի ճիշտ մի անգամ տեսա, բայց   վախեցա գրել, էդպես էլ մնաց, մինչև էսօր նորից  չտեսա: Ես ակումբ եկել եմ շատ շուտվանից ու գալուս միակ, հիմնական նպատակը օրագիր բացելն էր… Ես իմացա, որ կա մի տեղ, ուր կարելի է գրել դարդերի  ու անհաջողությունների մասին ու  մի տեղ, որ կարդացողները քեզ ոչ կսպանեն, ոչ էլ  անիմաստ մեկնաբանություններ կգրեն… այդպես ես հայտնվեցի այստեղ, բացեցի իմ Անհաջողակի օրագիրն ու սկսեցի գրել գլիխիս եկած հաջողությունների ու  անհաջողությունների մասին:  :Blush:   Ես թեմաներում սովորաբար ակտիվ չեմ, երբեմն մենակ կարդում եմ ու սուս ու փուս հետևություններ անում Ձեր գրածներից: Սկզբում  մոռանում էի մտնել, բայց հետո ես էլ հիվանդացա ակումբացավով ու սկսեցի կարդալ համարյա ամեն ինչ…  Հիմա ես  Ակումբին ու Ակումբցիներին սիրում եմ/ղզիկացա մի քիչ/ ու  ակումբցի ընկերներ ձեռք բերելու առիթը բաց չեմ թողնում…
Բարև,  հազար բարի   Ակումբ.am :Love:

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013), Ambrosine (30.10.2013), boooooooom (28.10.2013), CactuSoul (29.10.2013), Chuk (28.10.2013), erexa (29.10.2013), Gayl (28.10.2013), Jarre (28.10.2013), John (28.10.2013), keyboard (28.10.2013), Smokie (29.10.2013), Vardik! (29.10.2013), Աթեիստ (28.10.2013), Այբ (28.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.10.2013), Արամ (30.10.2013), Գրող (28.10.2013), Դատարկություն (10.04.2014), Նիկեա (31.10.2013), Ուլուանա (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Եթե գրողը ֆուտբոլասեր է, ոչինչ, թող սև ցավ լինի  :Jpit: :

Բարի գալուստ, Գրող ու Մարի Սարի  :Smile: :
 :Jpit:

----------

Գրող (08.04.2014), մարիօ (30.10.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

> Եթե գրողը ֆուտբոլասեր է, ոչինչ, թող սև ցավ լինի :
> 
> Բարի գալուստ, Գրող ու Մարի Սարի :


Մարի Սարին էլ է նենց ոչինչ ֆուտբոլասեր. շնորհակալություն  :Wink:

----------

Vardik! (30.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարի Սարին էլ է նենց ոչինչ ֆուտբոլասեր. շնորհակալություն


Քո դեպքում շուտ էի նկատել. այդքան էլ նորեկ չես  :Smile: :
Ֆուտբոլասերներին միանգամից եմ ֆիքսում ))

----------

Vardik! (30.10.2013), մարիօ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Չէ, *ես գրող ու սև ցավ եմ*, բայց կարող ա ժամանակի ընթացքում հարազատ դառնանք էլի: Եթե գործի կեսից չթթվեմ ու էլ չգրեմ: Մերսի, Ալֆաոնե ջան:


Գրող ու ցավ լիներ մականունդ, ես կասեի, որ վերջապես Համբարձումին հաջողվել ա գրանցվել ակումբում :Smile:

----------

մարիօ (04.05.2014)

----------


## Գրող

> Եթե գրողը ֆուտբոլասեր է, ոչինչ, թող սև ցավ լինի :
> 
> Բարի գալուստ, Գրող ու Մարի Սարի :


Ֆուտբոլասեր ա, բայց միայն «Բարսելոնա»: Ցավում եմ հիասթափեցնելու համար  :Jpit: 




> Գրող ու ցավ լիներ մականունդ, ես կասեի, որ վերջապես Համբարձումին հաջողվել ա գրանցվել ակումբում


Չէ, Համբարձումը չեմ:  :Pardon:

----------

Դավիթ (08.04.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆուտբոլասեր ա, բայց միայն «Բարսելոնա»: Ցավում եմ հիասթափեցնելու համար


Մենք շուտ հիասթափվողներից չենք  :Jpit: :

----------


## Մ Մ

Ակումբը էնքան "սենյակներ" ունի, որ ամեն օր մի "դուռ" բացելուց հայտնվում ես նոր թեմայում ... նորեկների համար՝ հանձինս ինձ, ամեն օր մի նոր թեմայի բացահայտում ա .. նորեկների թեման ...
Նորից բարև քեզ ակումբ ջան ..  բազմաբնույթ, բազմամիտք, բազմակարծիք, գրագետ ու շատ հետաքրքիր,  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. երբ որ մարդիկ իրենց մտքերով կիսվում, բանավիճում կամ զրուցում են, ու էտ ամենը կատարվում ա գրագետ, անկեղծ ու առանց ձևերի, ..   :Love:

----------

Alphaone (17.04.2014), Ambrosine (19.05.2014), John (14.04.2014), Moonwalker (14.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.05.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Vardik! (14.04.2014), yerevanci (18.04.2014), Այբ (20.04.2014), Արամ (14.04.2014), մարիօ (14.04.2014), Նիկեա (14.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.04.2014), Վահե-91 (14.04.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Ջերմ բարևներս Ձեզ Ակումբի անդամներ:Անունս Զաքար է:Հուսով եմ տեղը տեղին կնկերանանք:

----------

Ambrosine (19.05.2014), Moonwalker (09.05.2014), Sambitbaba (09.05.2014), Արամ (09.05.2014), Գորտուկ (30.05.2014), Ձայնալար (09.05.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

Բարի գալուստ Զաքար:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.05.2014), Աթեիստ (09.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ջերմ բարևներս Ձեզ Ակումբի անդամներ:Անունս Զաքար է:Հուսով եմ տեղը տեղին կնկերանանք:


Բարև Ձեզ: Գրանցվելիս ակումբի մականունները սուղ էին?

----------

0david0 (09.05.2014), Արամ (09.05.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Անըմբռնելի են,բայց չեմ քննադատի կարծելով ամենն իր պատճառն ուն խորհրդավորանալու:-)

----------

Sambitbaba (09.05.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Բարի գալուստ Զաքար, հաճելի քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում  :Wink:

----------

Vaio (09.05.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Շնորհակալ եմ Արամ ջան:

----------


## Ծյէլեպորտ

Բարի գալուստ Զաքար , ձեռքի հետ էլ ՝ ինձել բարի գալուստ ^_^

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բարի գալուստ Ծյէլեպորտ ու Զաքար  :Smile:

----------

Զաքար (25.07.2015)

----------


## Vaio

Ողջույն,  *Ծյէլեպորտ*  և  *Տիրոջհիշատակը* :

----------


## Ծյէլեպորտ

մերսի , ողջույն , ստեղ կարող ենք հարցնել օրինակ , "ոնց եք ժողովուրդ?"  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> մերսի , ողջույն , ստեղ կարող ենք հարցնել օրինակ , "ոնց եք ժողովուրդ?"


Դրա համար արդեն Զրուցարան գոյություն ունի  :Smile:

----------


## Universe

> Ակումբը էնքան "սենյակներ" ունի, որ ամեն օր մի "դուռ" բացելուց հայտնվում ես նոր թեմայում ... նորեկների համար՝ հանձինս ինձ, ամեն օր մի նոր թեմայի բացահայտում ա .. նորեկների թեման ...
> Նորից բարև քեզ ակումբ ջան ..  բազմաբնույթ, բազմամիտք, բազմակարծիք, գրագետ ու շատ հետաքրքիր,  
> 
> Հ.Գ. երբ որ մարդիկ իրենց մտքերով կիսվում, բանավիճում կամ զրուցում են, ու էտ ամենը կատարվում ա գրագետ, անկեղծ ու առանց ձևերի, ..


Բարի գալուստ *ՄՄ*: Մի բան հարցնեմ: *Մ Մ* Ի՛նչ է նշանակում, «Մաքսային Միություն» ?

----------

laro (20.05.2014), Vaio (20.05.2014), Մ Մ (05.06.2014)

----------


## total_abandon

Բարև ՄՄ, լսում ենք քո պատմությունը։  :Smile:

----------

Մուշու (16.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Բարի գալուստ Մ.Մ ջան:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ողջույն, ես նոր անդամ եմ Ակումբում: Ես փնտրում եմ լավ մարդկանց ովքեր խելացի են , հաճելի, անկեղծ, բարի և հումորասեր են: Ինքս ինձ համարում եմ հետաքրքիր մարդ ,որովհետեև ունեմ շատ հետաքրքրություններ: Իմ ամենավատ թերություններից մեկը, որ ես շատ բարի եմ: Դեռևս այսքանը և ուզում եմ ասել ,որ նաև շատ ընկերասեր եմ: Հուսով եմ ձեզանից շատերի հետ կշփվեմ և մենք կնկերանանք: :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2014), Sambitbaba (26.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարի գալուստ, Գորտուկ ջան, գրեթե համոզված կարող եմ պնդել, որ այստեղ դու կհանդիպես աշխարհի ամենախելացի հայերին: Ակումբն իրոք շատ լավ տեղ է խելացի, հաճելի, անկեղծ, բարի և հումորասեր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու համար:

Բայց.



> Ողջույն, ես նոր անդամ եմ Ակումբում: Ես փնտրում եմ լավ մարդկանց ովքեր խելացի են , հաճելի, անկեղծ, բարի և հումորասեր են: Ինքս ինձ համարում եմ հետաքրքիր մարդ ,որովհետեև ունեմ շատ հետաքրքրություններ: *Իմ ամենավատ թերություններից մեկը, որ ես շատ բարի եմ:* Դեռևս այսքանը և ուզում եմ ասել ,որ նաև շատ ընկերասեր եմ: Հուսով եմ ձեզանից շատերի հետ կշփվեմ և մենք կնկերանանք: Շնորհակալություն:


Էս սևացրած մասը տեսնու՞մ ես: Էդպիսի բաներ մի ասա: Եթե ուզում ես քո թերություններից խոսել, իսկական թերություն նշիր, իսկ եթե ոչ, կարիք չկա դրական հատկանիշը թերության տակ ներկայացնելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.05.2014), Գորտուկ (25.05.2014), Նոյեմ (13.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Բարի գալուստ, Գորտուկ ջան, գրեթե համոզված կարող եմ պնդել, որ այստեղ դու կհանդիպես աշխարհի ամենախելացի հայերին: Ակումբն իրոք շատ լավ տեղ է խելացի, հաճելի, անկեղծ, բարի և հումորասեր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու համար:
> 
> Բայց.
> 
> Էս սևացրած մասը տեսնու՞մ ես: Էդպիսի բաներ մի ասա: Եթե ուզում ես քո թերություններից խոսել, իսկական թերություն նշիր, իսկ եթե ոչ, կարիք չկա դրական հատկանիշը թերության տակ ներկայացնելու:


Ողջույն , լավ շնորհակալ եմ տեղին նկատողության համար, բայց ես իրոք դրա ձեռքից շատ եմ նեղություններ կրել դրա համար հիմա բարությունը թերություն եմ կարծում, դե դա իմ կարծիքով էլի: Լավ սպասեք մի կարգին թերություն ասեմ, ես սիրում եմ կատակներ անել ու ընկերներիս «գլխին սարքել», ճիշտ է  կարող է մի փոքր նեղանան , բայց հետո իրենք գիտեն ,որ ես դա զվարճանալու համար եմ արել:  :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

> Բարի գալուստ, Գորտուկ ջան, գրեթե համոզված կարող եմ պնդել, որ այստեղ դու կհանդիպես աշխարհի ամենախելացի հայերին: Ակումբն իրոք շատ լավ տեղ է խելացի, հաճելի, անկեղծ, բարի և հումորասեր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու համար:
> 
> Բայց.
> 
> Էս սևացրած մասը տեսնու՞մ ես: Էդպիսի բաներ մի ասա: Եթե ուզում ես քո թերություններից խոսել, իսկական թերություն նշիր, իսկ եթե ոչ, կարիք չկա դրական հատկանիշը թերության տակ ներկայացնելու:


Ակումբում հա, բայց ընդհանրապես, ասում են պետքական բան ա  :Jpit:  
Ես որ հարցազրույցների հետ կապված միշտ "Նշեք ձեր թերությունները" հարցին իսկական թերություններն էի նշում, ասենք` ամեն ինչ վերջին պահին թողելու սովորությունս, կամ մասնագիտական թույլ կողմերս, հետո պարզվեց պետք չի տենց անել  :Jpit: 
Ահագին պարապեցին հետս, մինչև սովորեցի դրականը թերության տեղ ներկայացնել ու ընթացքում չխնդալ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբում հա, բայց ընդհանրապես, ասում են պետքական բան ա  
> Ես որ հարցազրույցների հետ կապված միշտ "Նշեք ձեր թերությունները" հարցին իսկական թերություններն էի նշում, ասենք` ամեն ինչ վերջին պահին թողելու սովորությունս, կամ մասնագիտական թույլ կողմերս, հետո պարզվեց պետք չի տենց անել 
> Ահագին պարապեցին հետս, մինչև սովորեցի դրականը թերության տեղ ներկայացնել ու ընթացքում չխնդալ


Հարցազրույցն ուրիշ, չնայած կապ ունի նաև, թե որ երկրում ես հարցազրույց տալիս: Եթե Դանիայում ա ու եթե դու քեզ մենակ գովում ես, թերություններդ էլ առավելության տեսքով ես ներկայացնում, կարող ա շատ բացասական տպավորություն թողնես: Հակառակը, էստեղ երբ առավելությունից են հարցնում, պիտի մի համեստ բան ասես, կողքից էլ անպայման դրան համարժեք թերություն նշես: Օրինակ՝ աշխատասեր եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ ծուլանում եմ:

----------

Lusina (25.05.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Հարցազրույցն ուրիշ, չնայած կապ ունի նաև, թե որ երկրում ես հարցազրույց տալիս: Եթե Դանիայում ա ու եթե դու քեզ մենակ գովում ես, թերություններդ էլ առավելության տեսքով ես ներկայացնում, կարող ա շատ բացասական տպավորություն թողնես: Հակառակը, էստեղ երբ առավելությունից են հարցնում, պիտի մի համեստ բան ասես, կողքից էլ անպայման դրան համարժեք թերություն նշես: Օրինակ՝ աշխատասեր եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ ծուլանում եմ:


Ես աչքիս արդեն սիրում եմ Դանիան  :Jpit:  
Մարդ գնա հարցազրույց ու անկեղծ ասի՝ խելացի եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ դեբիլանում եմ   :Jpit:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Հարցազրույցն ուրիշ, չնայած կապ ունի նաև, թե որ երկրում ես հարցազրույց տալիս: Եթե Դանիայում ա ու եթե դու քեզ մենակ գովում ես, թերություններդ էլ առավելության տեսքով ես ներկայացնում, կարող ա շատ բացասական տպավորություն թողնես: Հակառակը, էստեղ երբ առավելությունից են հարցնում, պիտի մի համեստ բան ասես, կողքից էլ անպայման դրան համարժեք թերություն նշես: Օրինակ՝ աշխատասեր եմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ ծուլանում եմ:


 Իսկ այ դուք վախենու՞մ եք ձեր թերություններից խոսելիս, կամ կոմպլեքսներ ունե՞ք : :Smile:  Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր է:

----------


## Արամ

Գորտուկ ջան մի հատ տեղը տեղին թերություն ասա հանգստանանք վայ։

----------

Գորտուկ (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ այ դուք վախենու՞մ եք ձեր թերություններից խոսելիս, կամ կոմպլեքսներ ունե՞ք : Ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր է:


ժող ջան, արդեն թեմայից դուրս ենք գալիս, հեսա գնամ թերությունների մասին թեմա բացեմ  :Jpit: 
չէ, ես չեմ վախենում, ask.fm-ում մեկը հարցրել էր, բոլ-բոլ գրել էի:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Գորտուկ ջան մի հատ տեղը տեղին թերություն ասա հանգստանանք վայ։


Չեմ իմանում, հա լավ ասում եմ , բայց իմացեք ամաչելով եմ ասում, սիրում եմ զուգարանում հենց էնպես նստել ու դաս կարդալ :Blush:  ամոթ ինձ , բայց ես մեղք չունեմ ,ստիպեցիք:

----------

Արամ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> ժող ջան, արդեն թեմայից դուրս ենք գալիս, հեսա գնամ թերությունների մասին թեմա բացեմ 
> չէ, ես չեմ վախենում, ask.fm-ում մեկը հարցրել էր, բոլ-բոլ գրել էի:


Լավ էիր արել :Wink: , ըհն բացիր, բայց ես իմ էս վատ թերությունը չեմ գրի էնտեղ :Blush:

----------


## GriFFin

Բարև մարդիկ՝ ես Գրիֆֆինն եմ…   :Jagi:  :Jagi:  :Jagi:  Ունեմ բազմաթիվ ալտեր էգոներ… Մոտս կամ մանիակալ դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզ ա, կամ անձի երկատում, դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել… Բժիշկ եմ մասնագիտությամբ ու ես չեմ վնասում, երբեք: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (28.05.2014), Chuk (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Գորտուկ (28.05.2014), Դատարկություն (28.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.05.2014), մարիօ (28.05.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014), Յոհաննես (28.05.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.06.2014), Վոլտերա (05.06.2014), Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Բարև մարդիկ՝ ես Գրիֆֆինն եմ…   Ունեմ բազմաթիվ ալտեր էգոներ… Մոտս կամ մանիակալ դեպրեսիվ փսիխոզ ա, կամ անձի երկատում, դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել… Բժիշկ եմ մասնագիտությամբ ու ես չեմ վնասում, երբեք:


Բարի գալուստ, բայց մի քիչ թեթև տար  :Wink:

----------

GriFFin (28.05.2014), Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## Մ Մ

> Բարի գալուստ *ՄՄ*: Մի բան հարցնեմ: *Մ Մ* Ի՛նչ է նշանակում, «Մաքսային Միություն» ?


Յունիվըրս էտ տարվերակը մտքովս չէր անցել  :Smile:  Բայց չէ, անունիս առաջին տառն ա։

----------


## Մար.

Մ Մ ..ինձ մոտ էլ է Մ Մ իհարկե անունս և ազգանունս  :Blush:

----------


## Մուշու

Ես Մուշուն եմ (արդեն ասել եմ անունս Լիլիթ է ,կարելի է ասել Մուսյուկ, Մուշ Մուշու, Լիլ,  բայց ոչ ԼիլՕ) : Ես հեռավոր ապագայում բժիշկ եմ դառնալու հաստատ: Ակումբ գրանցվել եմ 2 ամիս առաջ , սակայն ակտիվ չեմ եղել սկզբնական շրջանում ինչը հիմա ուղղում եմ : Օգտվելով առիթից կասեմ որ ես սարդ մարդ-փերին եմ :  Ունեմ լիքը բզիկներ , բայց անկախ բզիկներիցս լավն եմ (ասում են ընկերներս  ) : Երևի թե այսքանը իմ մասին : Ուրախ եմ որ ակումբում կամ ))))))

----------

CactuSoul (16.06.2014), GriFFin (15.06.2014), Nihil (15.06.2014), Դատարկություն (15.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (26.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես Մուշուն եմ (արդեն ասել եմ անունս Լիլիթ է ,կարելի է ասել Մուսյուկ, Մուշ Մուշու, Լիլ,  բայց ոչ ԼիլՕ) : Ես հեռավոր ապագայում բժիշկ եմ դառնալու հաստատ: Ակումբ գրանցվել եմ 2 ամիս առաջ , սակայն ակտիվ չեմ եղել սկզբնական շրջանում ինչը հիմա ուղղում եմ : Օգտվելով առիթից կասեմ որ ես սարդ մարդ-փերին եմ :  Ունեմ լիքը բզիկներ , բայց անկախ բզիկներիցս լավն եմ (ասում են ընկերներս  ) : Երևի թե այսքանը իմ մասին : Ուրախ եմ որ ակումբում կամ ))))))


Դու չես կարա Լիլ*օ* լինես, կլ*օ*րը ստեղ բոլոր հեղինակային իրավունքներով պաշտպանված ա:  :Cool:

----------

CactuSoul (16.06.2014), Smokie (16.06.2014), Yellow Raven (15.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Դու չես կարա Լիլ*օ* լինես, կլ*օ*րը ստեղ բոլոր հեղինակային իրավունքներով պաշտպանված ա:


Այո ես չեմ կարող ԼիլՕ լինեմ ոչ մի կերպ , նույնիսկ Լիլո  ))) իսկ ով ա կլորը?

----------


## keyboard

> Այո ես չեմ կարող ԼիլՕ լինեմ ոչ մի կերպ , նույնիսկ Լիլո  ))) իսկ ով ա կլորը?


Ոնց, դու չգիտես, թե ով ա կլ*օ*րը՞, քեզ խարույկի վրա վառել ա պետք, էս արարիքին ներում չկա:  :Angry2: 

*Հայկօ*-ն ա կլօրը  :Tongue:

----------


## Մուշու

> Ոնց, դու չգիտես, թե ով ա կլ*օ*րը՞, քեզ խարույկի վրա վառել ա պետք, էս արարիքին ներում չկա: 
> 
> *Հայկօ*-ն ա կլօրը


Ես նորեկ եմ ինձ վառել չկա : Համ էլ վառելուց հետո սպիերը կմնան  :Smile:  (Բլօնդինկա ռեժիմ ՕՆ )

----------


## keyboard

> Ես նորեկ եմ ինձ վառել չկա : Համ էլ վառելուց հետո սպիերը կմնան  (Բլօնդինկա ռեժիմ ՕՆ )


հենց քեզնից պիտի սկսենք վառել, որ մյուս նորերկները նման հանդգնություններ թույլ չտան

----------


## Մուշու

> հենց քեզնից պիտի սկսենք վառել, որ մյուս նորերկները նման հանդգնություններ թույլ չտան


Ես հնդգնություն չեմ անում, ես հարցնում եմ )

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Ես Մուշուն եմ (արդեն ասել եմ անունս Լիլիթ է ,կարելի է ասել Մուսյուկ, Մուշ Մուշու, Լիլ,  բայց ոչ ԼիլՕ) : Ես հեռավոր ապագայում բժիշկ եմ դառնալու հաստատ: Ակումբ գրանցվել եմ 2 ամիս առաջ , սակայն ակտիվ չեմ եղել սկզբնական շրջանում ինչը հիմա ուղղում եմ : Օգտվելով առիթից կասեմ որ ես սարդ մարդ-փերին եմ :  Ունեմ լիքը բզիկներ , բայց անկախ բզիկներիցս լավն եմ (ասում են ընկերներս  ) : Երևի թե այսքանը իմ մասին : Ուրախ եմ որ ակումբում կամ ))))))


բարի գալուստ Մուսյոկ, պատմիր մեզ քո բզիկների մասին

----------


## Մուշու

> բարի գալուստ Մուսյոկ, պատմիր մեզ քո բզիկների մասին


Էդ տեսնել ա պետք, սենց գրել չեմ կարող )

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Էդ տեսնել ա պետք, սենց գրել չեմ կարող )


կարող ես ֆոտո կամ վիդեո դնել

----------


## Մուշու

> կարող ես ֆոտո կամ վիդեո դնել


Դե նկարով չի երևա ) բզիկներս շփվելու ընթացքում են արտահայտվում  :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

> կարող ես ֆոտո կամ վիդեո դնել


Ես դնեմ՞  Մուշ ի՞ նչ կասես))

----------


## keyboard

> Ես դնեմ՞  Մուշ ի՞ նչ կասես))


Չէ, քնելու ժամ ա, թողեք հանգիստ քնենք յա  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## GriFFin

> Չէ, քնելու ժամ ա, թողեք հանգիստ քնենք յա


Քեզ ո՞ վ կարա ինչ որ մի բան չթողնի ։  Հմմ)

----------


## Մուշու

> Ես դնեմ՞  Մուշ ի՞ նչ կասես))


Ես տենց նկար էլ ունեմ ? Այ դու իմ բզիկները ավելի լավ գիտես Ճ

----------


## keyboard

> Քեզ ո՞ վ կարա ինչ որ մի բան չթողնի ։  Հմմ)


պահոոոո՜, փաստորեն դու էլ  :Think:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես տենց նկար էլ ունեմ ? Այ դու իմ բզիկները ավելի լավ գիտես Ճ


Ի՞ նի նկար ։ Վիդեո ունեմ, մինիմում երկու հատ)

----------


## GriFFin

> պահոոոո՜, փաստորեն դու էլ


Հմմմ, եսել, բայց ի՞ նչ

----------


## Մուշու

> Ի՞ նի նկար ։ Վիդեո ունեմ, մինիմում երկու հատ)


Չգիտեի , Մդամ )))

----------


## 0david0

> Դե նկարով չի երևա ) բզիկներս շփվելու ընթացքում են արտահայտվում


Երբ ենք հանդիպելու?  :Think: 




> Չէ, քնելու ժամ ա, թողեք հանգիստ քնենք յա


Հով դու էսքան շուտ ես քնում?  :Shok: 




> Ես դնեմ՞  Մուշ ի՞ նչ կասես))


Արխային դիր, ես մինչև լույս ստեղ եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

հեսա սաղիս կտուգանեն ու մեր արած գրառումները կբռնաբարեն ու ես նոր ձեզ կասեմ, թե երբ եմ քնում ու վախենում նկարներից

----------

0david0 (15.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Երբ ենք հանդիպելու?


Շաբաթ օրն ենք հավաքվում, չես տեսել գրածը ?

----------


## GriFFin

Առաջարկում եմ տեղափոխվել զրուցարան  :Smile:  (c)  :Hands Up:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես Մուշուն եմ (արդեն ասել եմ անունս Լիլիթ է ,կարելի է ասել Մուսյուկ, Մուշ Մուշու, Լիլ,  բայց ոչ ԼիլՕ) : Ես հեռավոր ապագայում բժիշկ եմ դառնալու հաստատ: Ակումբ գրանցվել եմ 2 ամիս առաջ , սակայն ակտիվ չեմ եղել սկզբնական շրջանում ինչը հիմա ուղղում եմ : Օգտվելով առիթից կասեմ որ ես սարդ մարդ-փերին եմ :  Ունեմ լիքը բզիկներ , բայց անկախ բզիկներիցս լավն եմ (ասում են ընկերներս  ) : Երևի թե այսքանը իմ մասին : Ուրախ եմ որ ակումբում կամ ))))))


Բարի գալուստ, Մուշու ջան  :Smile:  Բզիկներ էստեղ բոլորն ունեն, էստեղ բոլորը superhero-ներ են, նենց որ ճիշտ հասցեով ես եկել  :Jpit:

----------

GriFFin (15.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Բարի գալուստ, Մուշու ջան  Բզիկներ էստեղ բոլորն ունեն, էստեղ բոլորը superhero-ներ են, նենց որ ճիշտ հասցեով ես եկել


 Շնորհակալություն ; )  Շատ

----------


## Nanik

> Բարև ձեզ  Ես Նանիկն եմ, (կամ Նանեն` ըստ անձնագրի   )


Վաու՜, արդեն 4 տարուց ավել ա անցել  :Shok: 

Նորից ողջույն  :Wink: )

----------


## keyboard

> Վաու՜, արդեն 4 տարուց ավել ա անցել 
> 
> Նորից ողջույն )


Մի հատ էլ բարի գալուս, կոշիկներդ հանի, ընդեղ տապչկեք կան, հագի ու առաջացի, աջի վրա էլ պահարան կա, սուրճը վերևի դարակում ա, լցրու ինչքան ուզում ես, ար առաջ տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վաու՜, արդեն 4 տարուց ավել ա անցել 
> 
> Նորից ողջույն )


Բարև Նանիկ ջան, հետաքրքիր մարդ ես երևում, հույս ունեմ՝ հավեսով կմասնակցես քննարկումներին  :Smile:

----------

Այբ (26.06.2014)

----------


## nemo

Բարև ակումբ, ես քեզնից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում դեռ , բայց շատ եմ լսել ու հատկապես գրավում ա էն ,որ քեզնով կարելի է վարակվել ու, որ էստեղ լիքը «խելառ» մարդկանց ու կարծիքների կարելի է հանդիպել։

----------

boooooooom (04.04.2015), CactuSoul (04.04.2015), Cassiopeia (04.04.2015), Chuk (04.04.2015), John (04.04.2015), Rammstein (04.04.2015), Sambitbaba (04.04.2015), Smokie (04.04.2015), Tiger29 (04.04.2015), Արէա (04.04.2015), մարիօ (04.04.2015), Ուլուանա (04.04.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բարև ակումբ, ես քեզնից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում դեռ , բայց շատ եմ լսել ու հատկապես գրավում ա էն ,որ քեզնով կարելի է վարակվել ու, որ էստեղ լիքը «խելառ» մարդկանց ու կարծիքների կարելի է հանդիպել։


Բարի գալուստ, nemo  :Smile: 
Մի քիչ բզբզիր, ամեն ինչն էլ կհասկանաս, դժվար բան չկա: Փորձարկումների համար էլ առանձին բաժին ունենք, կարող ես էնտեղ «պարապել», եթե դրա կարիքը կա: Չնայած, կարծում եմ, եթե արդեն կարողացել ես այս թեման գտնել, մեջը գրառում անել, ուրեմն դժվար էլ թե առանձնապես փորձարկումների կարիք ունենաս:
Սպասում ենք գրառումներիդ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (04.04.2015), Cassiopeia (04.04.2015), Chuk (04.04.2015), Sambitbaba (04.04.2015), Smokie (04.04.2015), Աթեիստ (04.04.2015), Մուշու (04.04.2015), Ուլուանա (04.04.2015)

----------


## nemo

Շնորհակալ եմ, CactuSoul

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բարև ակումբ, ես քեզնից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում դեռ , բայց շատ եմ լսել ու հատկապես գրավում ա էն ,որ քեզնով կարելի է վարակվել ու, որ էստեղ լիքը «խելառ» մարդկանց ու կարծիքների կարելի է հանդիպել։


Իյա-իյա-իյա,էս ակումբ մալադօՅ էն բերե:
Բարի օր ախպերս,անունս Յոհաննա,օբշի հիմա դրվածքի հետ կծանոթացնեմ հետո եթե հարցեր կունենաս կտաս,սաղն էլ խելոք համեստ երեխեք են հաստատ կօգնեն,դե կեսն էլ ընթացքում կջոգես: Զգացվումա որ համեստի մեջ ես ու եդ բեսամպտ լավա,ստէ ոչ մեկ համեստ երեխուն ոչ մի բան չի կարա ասի,վոբշմ սաղ որ մեր սրտով լինի քո սրտով եԵլ կլինի.դե դավայ ախպերս...
5րոպե անց
Ախպերս բա էսօր տենց նպատակի վրով. փող ենք հավքում,ով ինչքան կարա:Կարա՞ս պալեզնի ըլնես
Բարի գալուստ

Հ.Գ. Խելառը առանց չակերտների

----------

boooooooom (04.04.2015), Chuk (04.04.2015), John (04.04.2015), kitty (04.04.2015), matlev (05.04.2015), Մուշու (05.04.2015), Նիկեա (21.04.2015), Վոլտերա (04.04.2015)

----------


## Այբ

*nemo* ջան,  ակումբում նորեկ լինել *«նորահարսի»* նման բան է: Նենց որ *«կիսուր-կերսարները»* իրենց բնավորությամբ դեռ հետո կերևան: :LOL: 

Բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------


## kitty

Չեմ հիշում էստեղ երբևէ գրառում արել եմ,թե չէ, բայց Բարև Ակումբ, ես Արուսն եմ :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (04.04.2015), CactuSoul (04.04.2015), Cassiopeia (04.04.2015), Chuk (04.04.2015), John (04.04.2015), Smokie (04.04.2015), Նիկեա (21.04.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հիշում էստեղ երբևէ գրառում արել եմ,թե չէ, բայց Բարև Ակումբ, ես Արուսն եմ


Hello Kitty…

----------

Cassiopeia (04.04.2015), Chuk (04.04.2015), kitty (04.04.2015), matlev (05.04.2015), Vaio (05.04.2015)

----------


## nemo

> Իյա-իյա-իյա,էս ակումբ մալադօՅ էն բերե:
> Բարի օր ախպերս,անունս Յոհաննա,օբշի հիմա դրվածքի հետ կծանոթացնեմ հետո եթե հարցեր կունենաս կտաս,սաղն էլ խելոք համեստ երեխեք են հաստատ կօգնեն,դե կեսն էլ ընթացքում կջոգես: Զգացվումա որ համեստի մեջ ես ու եդ բեսամպտ լավա,ստէ ոչ մեկ համեստ երեխուն ոչ մի բան չի կարա ասի,վոբշմ սաղ որ մեր սրտով լինի քո սրտով եԵլ կլինի.դե դավայ ախպերս...
> 5րոպե անց
> Ախպերս բա էսօր տենց նպատակի վրով. փող ենք հավքում,ով ինչքան կարա:Կարա՞ս պալեզնի ըլնես
> Բարի գալուստ
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խելառը առանց չակերտների


էս սենց ե՞ք ընդունում «մալադօՅ»–ներին սովորաբար , հարգելի նարցիս տիպ ..շնորհակալություն դրվածքին ծանոթացնելու համար... խելառն առանց չակերտների կորցնում ա իր դրականությունը

----------


## keyboard

> Իյա-իյա-իյա,էս ակումբ մալադօՅ էն բերե:
> Բարի օր ախպերս,անունս Յոհաննա,օբշի հիմա դրվածքի հետ կծանոթացնեմ հետո եթե հարցեր կունենաս կտաս,սաղն էլ խելոք համեստ *երեխեք* են հաստատ կօգնեն,դե կեսն էլ ընթացքում կջոգես: ի


Էդ ու՞մ ասիր երեխա  :Angry2:  չեմ նայի է հեռու ես  :Angry2:

----------


## nemo

> *nemo* ջան,  ակումբում նորեկ լինել *«նորահարսի»* նման բան է: Նենց որ *«կիսուր-կերսարները»* իրենց բնավորությամբ դեռ հետո կերևան:
> 
> Բարի գալուստ


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Wink:

----------

Այբ (04.04.2015)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էդ ու՞մ ասիր երեխա  չեմ նայի է հեռու ես


Մեռնեմ իմ քաղցր ախպորը, էդ իմ լավ ախպերներին վերաբերական չի:
Հ.Գ. հոգնել եմ էս գաղափարներից  :Jpit:

----------


## Նիկեա

Բարև Ակում: Հիմա կասես էս նո՞ր հիշեցիր, որ պետք ա բարևես, էս երեք տարի էստեղ ես ու նոր՞ մտքովդ անցավ: Չէ, դե հասկանում ես, էս մի քիչ տակտիկական քայլ ա… էն ժամանակ, որ ակումբում նոր-նոր էի սկսել չոչ անել, ակումբը լրիվ ուրիշ էր. լիքը նոր գրառումներ, ակտիվ անդամներ... ու լուռ հանդիսատես լինելուց լավ բան չկար: Բայց էս վերջերս մի քիչ ուրիշ ա... ես կարոտում եմ առաջվա ակումբը... ու գիտե՞ս ինչ. ես մոռանալու եմ, որ էսքան ժամանակ գրանցված եմ էղել... ես ամեն-ինչ նորից եմ սկսելու… վերջիվերջո դու ընդամենը ինը տարեկան ես:
Ի՞նչ էի ասում... հա, էկել եմ, որ սովորեմ էն, ինչը չեմ հասցրել ժամանակին:  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.04.2015), John (21.04.2015)

----------


## delicate

:Դ յա սենց թեմա էլ կա՞ր:Բարև ակումբ:Հավեսով ակումբ

----------

Cassiopeia (21.04.2015), John (21.04.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Նիկեա (22.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> :Դ յա սենց թեմա էլ կա՞ր:Բարև ակումբ:Հավեսով ակումբ


Բարև delicate ջան, բարի գալուստ ակումբ ու հաճելի քննարկումներ քեզ: Տես, հենց վերևի գրառման մեջ համարյա քեզ հասակակից մեկն ա գրել: Նիկեան 17 տարեկան ա, բայց ահագին պուճուր էր, երբ նոր էր էկել:  :Smile:

----------

delicate (02.05.2015), Նիկեա (22.04.2015)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Բարև delicate ջան, բարի գալուստ ակումբ ու հաճելի քննարկումներ քեզ: Տես, հենց վերևի գրառման մեջ համարյա քեզ հասակակից մեկն ա գրել: Նիկեան 17 տարեկան ա, բայց ահագին պուճուր էր, երբ նոր էր էկել:


Պուճուրը ո՞րն ա, լրիվ դեղնակտուց էր  :Smile:  
բարև delicate, բարով ես էկել, ոտքդ խերով լինի, երկար մնա մեր հետ… ավելի ճիշտ մի անգամ ակումբցի դարձողը ընդմիշտ մնում է ակումբցի: Ակտիվ եղիր:  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.04.2015), delicate (23.04.2015), Աթեիստ (22.04.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> :Դ յա սենց թեմա էլ կա՞ր:Բարև ակումբ:Հավեսով ակումբ


Բարով եկար delicate ջան ^_^

----------

delicate (23.04.2015), Աթեիստ (22.04.2015)

----------


## ԿանաչԸնծա

Բարև ձեզի, ես ֆեյսբուքից եմ եկել  :Ok:  ու դեռ ինչ եկել եմ մի անգամ նույնիսկ չեմ գնացել ֆեյսբուք ։Դ հա ինչ էի ասում՝ հավես ա ստեղ։

----------

Cassiopeia (23.04.2015), Chuk (30.04.2015), delicate (23.04.2015), GriFFin (22.04.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (22.04.2015), Արէա (23.04.2015), Հայկօ (23.04.2015), Նիկեա (24.04.2015), Ուլուանա (30.04.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև ձեզի, ես ֆեյսբուքից եմ եկել  ու դեռ ինչ եկել եմ մի անգամ նույնիսկ չեմ գնացել ֆեյսբուք ։Դ հա ինչ էի ասում՝ հավես ա ստեղ։


լավ նշան ա…

----------

Sambitbaba (25.04.2015), Աթեիստ (22.04.2015), Ուլուանա (30.04.2015), Տրիբուն (25.07.2015)

----------


## ԿանաչԸնծա

> լավ նշան ա…


Որ զսպեմ ինձ ու չգնամ ֆեյսբուք, լավ կլինի։  :LOL:  էստեղ հավես ա, բայց մեկը կա ում կարոտում եմ ֆեյսբուքից, ուղղակի գործ եմ անում, ակումբը օգնում ա ավելի շատ, իսկ ֆեյսբուքը խանգարում ա։
Ակումբ ֆոռեվա

----------

Arpine (25.04.2015), Chuk (30.04.2015), delicate (23.04.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Sambitbaba (25.04.2015), Աթեիստ (23.04.2015), Հայկօ (23.04.2015), Նիկեա (24.04.2015), Տրիբուն (25.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև ձեզի, ես ֆեյսբուքից եմ եկել  ու դեռ ինչ եկել եմ մի անգամ նույնիսկ չեմ գնացել ֆեյսբուք ։Դ հա ինչ էի ասում՝ հավես ա ստեղ։


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: 
Հա, ֆեյսբուքը չարիք ա  :Jpit:  Գործի ժամերին ֆեյսբուքը բլոկ եմ անում, ակումբը՝ չէ:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.04.2015), Մուշու (30.04.2015)

----------


## Cule

Բարև Ակումբցիներ :Smile:  արդեն երկար ժամանակ է հետևում եմ ակումբի անցուդարձին (նորեկ չեմ,բայց դե :LOL: ) Այսուհետ կփորձեմ լինել ակտիվ:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.07.2015), Chuk (24.07.2015), GriFFin (24.07.2015), John (23.07.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Sambitbaba (24.07.2015), Smokie (24.07.2015), Աթեիստ (23.07.2015), Այբ (24.07.2015), Արէա (14.11.2015), Դատարկություն (24.07.2015), Հայկօ (23.07.2015), Նիկեա (24.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև Ակումբցիներ արդեն երկար ժամանակ է հետևում եմ ակումբի անցուդարձին (նորեկ չեմ,բայց դե) Այսուհետ կփորձեմ լինել ակտիվ:


Բարև Cule: Բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Ես էլ Գասպարյան Վովան եմ: ԳԱ՛Ս-ՊԱ՛Ր-ՅԱ՛Ն ՎՈ՛-ՎԱ՛Ն:

----------

boooooooom (24.07.2015), Cassiopeia (24.07.2015), GriFFin (24.07.2015), kitty (24.07.2015), laro (13.11.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Smokie (24.07.2015), The silent river (24.07.2015), Աթեիստ (24.07.2015), Զաքար (25.07.2015), Շինարար (13.11.2015)

----------


## Իհուդրավ

Բարև Ակումբ... Ես  :Smile:  ես Լեդի Վարդն եմ,նորեկ չեմ,ուղակի  թյուրիմացության պատճառով չկարողացա մտնել իմ նախկին սայտ:Չցանկանալով թողնել ակումբը ուրիշ անունով եմ հանդես գալիս : Բարև ձեզ  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2015), Chuk (25.07.2015), GriFFin (24.07.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Smokie (24.07.2015), Աթեիստ (24.07.2015), Այբ (24.07.2015), Նիկեա (24.07.2015)

----------


## Cule

> Բարև Cule: Բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Ես էլ Գասպարյան Վովան եմ: ԳԱ՛Ս-ՊԱ՛Ր-ՅԱ՛Ն ՎՈ՛-ՎԱ՛Ն:


Շնորհակալ եմ:Սթափվեցի :Love:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.07.2015), Chuk (25.07.2015), kitty (24.07.2015), laro (13.11.2015), Moonwalker (29.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (24.07.2015), Աթեիստ (24.07.2015), Լեո (24.07.2015), Նիկեա (24.07.2015), Շինարար (13.11.2015)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Բարև Ակումբցիներ արդեն երկար ժամանակ է հետևում եմ ակումբի անցուդարձին (նորեկ չեմ,բայց դե) Այսուհետ կփորձեմ լինել ակտիվ:


Բարով ես էկել  :Jpit:  քեզ ակումբում՝ կանաչ երկինք  :Jpit:

----------

Զաքար (25.07.2015)

----------


## Cule

> Բարով ես էկել  քեզ ակումբում՝ կանաչ երկինք


Ապրես :Hands Up:

----------


## Բերսերկեր

Բարև Ակումբ...Ես Բերսերկերն եմ...բանը, ինձ Վալհալլայում ոնց որ չընդունեցին, կարա՞մ ստեղ մնամ:

----------

laro (13.11.2015), Ruby Rue (14.11.2015), Smokie (14.11.2015), Արէա (14.11.2015), Զաքար (13.11.2015), մարիօ (13.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (16.11.2015)

----------


## nemo

> Բարև Ակումբ...Ես Բերսերկերն եմ...բանը, ինձ Վալհալլայում ոնց որ չընդունեցին, կարա՞մ ստեղ մնամ:


Քո գալուց հետո արդեն ամոթ կլինի չակտիվանալը  :Hands Up:   :Think:  բարև Բերսերկ

----------

մարիօ (13.11.2015)

----------


## Բերսերկեր

> Քո գալուց հետո արդեն ամոթ կլինի չակտիվանալը   բարև Բերսերկ


 :Hi:  բարև nemo

----------


## laro

> Բարև Ակումբ...Ես Բերսերկերն եմ...բանը, ինձ Վալհալլայում ոնց որ չընդունեցին, կարա՞մ ստեղ մնամ:


Բարի գալուստ: Թե խելոք մարդ ես, մնա էստեղ, լիքը լավ մարդիկ կան էստեղ, որոնցից լիքը լավ բաներ կսովորես:

----------


## affectionate

Բարև, akumb.am, ես affectionate-ն եմ, մի քանի տարի ֆորումի ակտիվ հետևորդներից եմ, էսօր ակումբում գրելու ֆոբիաս հաղթահարեցի ու առաջին թեման բացեցի, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ շատ լավն եք, մի քանիսիդ անգամ asq-ով անանուն հարցեր եմ տվել, մի խոսքով մենակ կարդալով էլ ահագին բան եմ սովորել, շատ չերկարացնեմ, էսքանն էլ հազիվ գրեցի  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.11.2015), laro (13.11.2015), Smokie (14.11.2015), Արէա (14.11.2015), մարիօ (13.11.2015), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2015), Տրիբուն (16.11.2015)

----------


## laro

> Բարև, akumb.am, ես affectionate-ն եմ, մի քանի տարի ֆորումի ակտիվ հետևորդներից եմ, էսօր ակումբում գրելու ֆոբիաս հաղթահարեցի ու առաջին թեման բացեցի, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ շատ լավն եք, մի քանիսիդ անգամ asq-ով անանուն հարցեր եմ տվել, մի խոսքով մենակ կարդալով էլ ահագին բան եմ սովորել, շատ չերկարացնեմ, էսքանն էլ հազիվ գրեցի


Ինչի տենց վախեցած  :Smile:  Առավել ևս, որ մեզ գիտես, ավելի աշխույժ   :Smile:   :Ok:

----------


## affectionate

եսիմ, ապուշ կոմպլեքսներ են, համ էլ մինչև վերջերս չգիտեի շնորհակալությունը, վարկանիշը ինչա  :Smile: , չնայած որ ասեմ հիմա շատ գլուխ եմ հանում, սուտ կլինի

----------


## Բերսերկեր

> Բարի գալուստ: Թե խելոք մարդ ես, մնա էստեղ, լիքը լավ մարդիկ կան էստեղ, որոնցից լիքը լավ բաներ կսովորես:


 :Blush:  Շնորհակալ եմ laro  :Jpit:

----------


## laro

> եսիմ, ապուշ կոմպլեքսներ են, համ էլ մինչև վերջերս չգիտեի շնորհակալությունը, վարկանիշը ինչա , չնայած որ ասեմ հիմա շատ գլուխ եմ հանում, սուտ կլինի


Էդ մնացածը կսովորես ընթացքում, կարևորը գրանցվել ես, ոնց որ վերևում ասեցի՝ Ակումբը շատ բան ա փոխում մարդու մեջ, մնա ու կտեսնես :Wink: 
հ.գ. Ապուշ կոմպլեքսը կարդում եմ պուպուշ կոմպլեքս, ասում եմ էդ ինչ ա  :LOL:

----------


## մարիօ

> Բարև Ակումբ...Ես Բերսերկերն եմ...բանը, ինձ Վալհալլայում ոնց որ չընդունեցին, կարա՞մ ստեղ մնամ:


լսի չկորես, կմնաս գրես, նամանավանդ կինոյում  :Tongue:

----------


## affectionate

Ապրես Laro ջան, ոգևորում ես

----------


## Բերսերկեր

> լսի չկորես, կմնաս գրես, նամանավանդ կինոյում


անպայման  :Victory:  խոսք եմ տալիս  :Pioneer:

----------

մարիօ (13.11.2015)

----------


## affectionate

:Hands Up:  ես ահավոր թափթափիկ եմ, պուպոշ կոմպլեքս գրելը ինձանից հեռու չէր :Smile:

----------

laro (13.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

բարի գալուստ նորեկներին  :Smile:

----------


## Բերսերկեր

> բարի գալուստ նորեկներին


 :Rolleyes:  ապրես :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև Ակումբ...Ես Բերսերկերն եմ...բանը, ինձ Վալհալլայում ոնց որ չընդունեցին, կարա՞մ ստեղ մնամ:





> Բարև, akumb.am, ես affectionate-ն եմ, մի քանի տարի ֆորումի ակտիվ հետևորդներից եմ, էսօր ակումբում գրելու ֆոբիաս հաղթահարեցի ու առաջին թեման բացեցի, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ շատ լավն եք, մի քանիսիդ անգամ asq-ով անանուն հարցեր եմ տվել, մի խոսքով մենակ կարդալով էլ ահագին բան եմ սովորել, շատ չերկարացնեմ, էսքանն էլ հազիվ գրեցի


Բարի գալուստ սիրելի Բերսերկեր և affectionate: :Hi:  Մաղթում եմ հաճելի, օգտակար, լավն ու ճիշտը ուսուցանող քննարկումներ: Ու որ չկորցնեք ձեր սեփական եսը: :Wink: 




> Քո գալուց հետո արդեն ամոթ կլինի չակտիվանալը   բարև Բերսերկ


Բարով ակտիվանաս Նեմո ջան: :Clapping:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Բարևներ նորեկներ:Ակտիվ եղեք,մի յուրահատուկ դպրոց է յուրահատուկ անձնակազմով:Բայց չմոռնաք ձեզ...

----------

Cassiopeia (16.11.2015), Աթեիստ (16.11.2015), Նիկեա (11.09.2016)

----------


## Sky

Բարև Ակումբ, ես Sky-ն եմ:
 Այդքան էլ նորեկ չեմ, քանի որ Ակումբին երբեմն հետևել եմ հյուրի կարգավիճակով:

----------

CactuSoul (08.09.2016), Cassiopeia (08.09.2016), Freeman (09.09.2016), GriFFin (08.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (08.09.2016), Quyr Qery (19.09.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), _Հրաչ_ (09.09.2016), Աթեիստ (08.09.2016), Հայկօ (09.09.2016), Նիկեա (11.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բարև Ակումբ, ես Sky-ն եմ:
>  Այդքան էլ նորեկ չեմ, քանի որ Ակումբին երբեմն հետևել եմ հյուրի կարգավիճակով:


Ապրես, որ փորձում ես ակտիվ լինել: :Smile: 
Մասնակցիր մեր կյանքին ոչ հեռվից:

----------

Smokie (08.09.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև Ակումբ, ես Sky-ն եմ:
>  Այդքան էլ նորեկ չեմ, քանի որ Ակումբին երբեմն հետևել եմ հյուրի կարգավիճակով:


Բարի գալուստ Sky ջան: Քեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ, հետաքրքիր հիշվող ու ակտիվ ակումբային կյանք: :Good:

----------


## Sky

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ, հատկապես Սմոքիից ինձ օգնելու համար :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.09.2016), Quyr Qery (19.09.2016), Smokie (08.09.2016), Աթեիստ (08.09.2016)

----------


## Excelիստ

Հայեր ջան,

ակումբի հին անդամներից եմ, էնքան հին, որ վերջին գրառումս 2012-ին էր եղել: Միամիտ հիշեցի, մտա, մի խոսքով նոստալգիա... ) Ու քանի որ էլ առաջվա տղեն չեմ, նոր պրոֆիլով առաջին գրառումս եմ անում: Կփորձեմ ակտիվ լինել ու նաև ծանոթանալ Ձեզ հետ կյանքում: Սա գրելու ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա, դե, խամ եմ դեռ:

----------

CactuSoul (19.09.2016), Cassiopeia (18.09.2016), kitty (18.09.2016), Smokie (19.09.2016), V!k (18.09.2016), Նիկեա (18.09.2016), Ուլուանա (18.09.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հայեր ջան,
> 
> ակումբի հին անդամներից եմ, էնքան հին, որ վերջին գրառումս 2012-ին էր եղել: Միամիտ հիշեցի, մտա, մի խոսքով նոստալգիա... ) Ու քանի որ էլ առաջվա տղեն չեմ, նոր պրոֆիլով առաջին գրառումս եմ անում: Կփորձեմ ակտիվ լինել ու նաև ծանոթանալ Ձեզ հետ կյանքում: Սա գրելու ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա, դե, խամ եմ դեռ:


Բարի վերադարձ ։)
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարի վերադարձ ։)


Բարի վերադարձ և բարի գալուստ, Excelիստ  :Smile: ։ Բայց համ էլ հլը ականջներիս ասա. հին մականունդ ի՞նչ էր  :Jpit: ։ Ուղղակի իրոք հետաքրքիր ա, թե որ մի կորած հնաբնակն ա մեզ հիշել։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բարի վերադարձ ։)


Արտ, Անգելինային ես հիշե՞լ  :LOL: 

Excelիստ, բարի վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայեր ջան,
> 
> ակումբի հին անդամներից եմ, էնքան հին, որ վերջին գրառումս 2012-ին էր եղել: Միամիտ հիշեցի, մտա, մի խոսքով նոստալգիա... ) Ու քանի որ էլ առաջվա տղեն չեմ, նոր պրոֆիլով առաջին գրառումս եմ անում: Կփորձեմ ակտիվ լինել ու նաև ծանոթանալ Ձեզ հետ կյանքում: Սա գրելու ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա, դե, խամ եմ դեռ:


Բարի վերադարձ, բա հին մականունդ ի՞նչ էր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Անեկդոտ։

Սկեսուրը 3 հարսների հետ նստած ա լինում, մեկ էլ փռշտում ա։
Հարսներից ոչ մեկը ձեն չի հանում, սկեսուրը ինքն իրան ցուցադրաբար ասում ա «առողջություն», մեկ էլ էս հարսներից մեծը թե, «որ ասելու ըլներ, մե՛նք կասեինք»։

Մարդը չի ուզում հին մականունն ասել  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (19.09.2016), CactuSoul (19.09.2016), Freeman (18.09.2016), Lusina (18.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (18.09.2016), _Հրաչ_ (18.09.2016), Զաքար (19.09.2016), Մուշու (18.09.2016), Նիկեա (18.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (18.09.2016), Տրիբուն (18.09.2016)

----------


## Excelիստ

Մերսի, մերսի: Չասեմ էլի, շատ պաթոսաշատ նիք էր: )

----------


## Excelիստ

Հա էլի: ))

----------


## Excelիստ

> Անեկդոտ։
> 
> Սկեսուրը 3 հարսների հետ նստած ա լինում, մեկ էլ փռշտում ա։
> Հարսներից ոչ մեկը ձեն չի հանում, սկեսուրը ինքն իրան ցուցադրաբար ասում ա «առողջություն», մեկ էլ էս հարսներից մեծը թե, «որ ասելու ըլներ, մե՛նք կասեինք»։
> 
> Մարդը չի ուզում հին մականունն ասել


Հա էլի... ))

----------


## Մուշու

> Հա էլի... ))


Բարի վերադարձ տուն  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (19.09.2016)

----------


## Har-am

Բարև ձեզ, ես Հարութն եմ:
Ողջունում եմ Ակումբի անդամներին ու մաղթում բոլորիս հետքրքրիր ու օգտակար քննարկումներ:

----------

John (15.12.2016), Smokie (19.12.2016), Tiger29 (15.12.2016), Աթեիստ (15.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2016), Արշակ (15.12.2016), Հայկօ (15.12.2016), Վիշապ (16.12.2016)

----------


## John

> Բարև ձեզ, ես Հարութն եմ:
> Ողջունում եմ Ակումբի անդամներին ու մաղթում բոլորիս հետքրքրիր ու օգտակար քննարկումներ:


Բարի գալուստ Հարութ ջան

----------


## Har-am

> Բարի գալուստ Հարութ ջան


Շնորհակալ եմ John ջան

----------


## Մուշու

> Բարև ձեզ, ես Հարութն եմ:
> Ողջունում եմ Ակումբի անդամներին ու մաղթում բոլորիս հետքրքրիր ու օգտակար քննարկումներ:


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## reminilo

Բարև Ակումբ: Շնորհակալություն քեզ  :Smile:   :Love:

----------

John (15.12.2016), Smokie (19.12.2016), Մուշու (15.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Բարի գալուստ բոլոր նորեկներին  :Smile:

----------


## Har-am

> Բարի գալուստ





> Բարի գալուստ բոլոր նորեկներին


Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ման եկա այսպիսի թեմա մի քանի օր առաջ, բայց նենց էլ չգտա։

Ողջո՜ւյն բոլորին։

----------

John (15.12.2016), Sambitbaba (15.12.2016), Smokie (19.12.2016), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2016), Հայկօ (15.12.2016), Նիկեա (15.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բարև ձեզ, ես Հարութն եմ:
> Ողջունում եմ Ակումբի անդամներին ու մաղթում բոլորիս հետքրքրիր ու օգտակար քննարկումներ:


Նոր ակումբցի ։Ճ բարով ես եկել

----------


## Har-am

> Նոր ակումբցի ։Ճ բարով ես եկել


շնորհակալ եմ, մուտքս խերով լինի)

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2016), Sambitbaba (16.12.2016)

----------


## Glück

Բարև մարդիկ: Ես Գլյուկն եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (07.02.2017), Freeman (07.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.02.2017), Tiger29 (06.02.2017), _Հրաչ_ (06.02.2017), Աթեիստ (06.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (06.02.2017), Ծլնգ (07.02.2017), Հայկօ (06.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բարև, Glück  :Smile: : Հետաքրքիր մականուն ունես:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բարև մարդիկ: Ես Գլյուկն եմ:


Քրիստոֆ Գլյու՞կ

----------


## Մուշու

> Բարև, Glück : Հետաքրքիր մականուն ունես:


Գերմաներեն երջանկություն

----------


## Հայկօ

Հետաքրքիր ա, չէ՞, որ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր սիրուն, հանգիստ շքամուտքից ներս են մտնում, ներկայանում ու բարևում են: «Բարև, Ակումբ, ես...» և այլն: Թե չէ նաև լինում ա, որ նորաբնակը «Սեքս, թե շոկոլադ» թեմայում տասնհինգ լիտր արյուն ա հեղում, ութ հատ գրական մրցույթի ա մասնակցում, քսան էջ օրագիր ա երկնում, նեղանում-հեռանում ա, հետ ա գալիս, սիրահարվում ա ակումբցու, հանդիպման ժամանակ բոլորին պաչում ա, Չուկին ասում ա Արտակ, հետո նոր մտնում ա ստեղ՝ բարևելու  :Jpit: :

----------

CactuSoul (07.02.2017), Sambitbaba (07.02.2017), Աթեիստ (07.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## John

> Հետաքրքիր ա, չէ՞, որ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր սիրուն, հանգիստ շքամուտքից ներս են մտնում, ներկայանում ու բարևում են: «Բարև, Ակումբ, ես...» և այլն: Թե չէ նաև լինում ա, որ նորաբնակը «Սեքս, թե շոկոլադ» թեմայում տասնհինգ լիտր արյուն ա հեղում, ութ հատ գրական մրցույթի ա մասնակցում, քսան էջ օրագիր ա երկնում, նեղանում-հեռանում ա, հետ ա գալիս, սիրահարվում ա ակումբցու, հանդիպման ժամանակ բոլորին պաչում ա, Չուկին ասում ա Արտակ, հետո նոր մտնում ա ստեղ՝ բարևելու :


Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս թեմայից սկսողների ահագին մասը էս թեմայից դուրս տենց էլ չեն գրում․ գալիս, ներկայանում, բարևու մեն ու կորում  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (07.02.2017), Tiger29 (07.02.2017), Մուշու (07.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս թեմայից սկսողների ահագին մասը էս թեմայից դուրս տենց էլ չեն գրում․ գալիս, ներկայանում, բարևու մեն ու կորում


նենց բարեհամբյուր եք դիմավորում, մարդիկ խրթնում են, ասում են՝ սրանք թե սենց հավեսով ներս են կանչում հաստատ գլուխս ուտելու համար կլնի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (07.02.2017), John (07.02.2017), Աթեիստ (07.02.2017), Բարեկամ (07.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բարև ձեզ, ես Մեֆիստոֆելն եմ

----------


## LisBeth

> Բարև ձեզ, ես Մեֆիստոֆելն եմ


Բարև Մեֆիստոֆել, շատ հետաքրքրի մականուն ունես  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև Մեֆիստոֆել, շատ հետաքրքրի մականուն ունես


Շնորհակալ եմ...դու նույնպես... շատ սեքսի է... հույսով եմ հետաքրքիր ակումբցի կլինեմ... օրենքները չգիտեմ, այնպես որ ինձ ներեք սխալներիս համար...

----------


## LisBeth

> Շնորհակալ եմ...դու նույնպես... շատ սեքսի է... հույսով եմ հետաքրքիր ակումբցի կլինեմ... օրենքները չգիտեմ, այնպես որ ինձ ներեք սխալներիս համար...


 Եթե սխալվես, էստեղ լիքը ճիշտը ցույց տվող կգտնվի, արխային

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե սխալվես, էստեղ լիքը ճիշտը ցույց տվող կգտնվի, արխային


ձեռքիցս կբռնեն ու ճիշտ ուղով կտանեն, չէ՞...

----------


## LisBeth

> ձեռքիցս կբռնեն ու ճիշտ ուղով կտանեն, չէ՞...


ոչ միանշանակ, եթե քո ձեռքից բռնեցին կարաս դու իրանց տանես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ոչ միանշանակ, եթե քո ձեռքից բռնեցին կարաս դու իրանց տանես


ես տանեմ իրա՞նց... Լիզ, էդ ես եմ, Մեֆը... հիշում ե՞ս... Մեֆին, հը՞...

----------


## LisBeth

> ես տանեմ իրա՞նց... Լիզ, էդ ես եմ, Մեֆը... հիշում ե՞ս... Մեֆին, հը՞...


 քեզ մոռանալ հնարավոր չի․․ տանջվում եմ մտքերով, և ո՞վ ես դու ի վերջո

----------


## Mephistopheles

> քեզ մոռանալ հնարավոր չի․․ տանջվում եմ մտքերով, և ո՞վ ես դու ի վերջո


իմ իսկական անունը ջեյմս բոնդ ա, բայց ինձ հայաթում Զանգուլակ են ասում...

----------

boooooooom (07.02.2017), LisBeth (07.02.2017), Տրիբուն (07.02.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> իմ իսկական անունը ջեյմս բոնդ ա, բայց ինձ հայաթում Զանգուլակ են ասում...


ախ այդպես, ես էլ կարծում էի դու այն ուժի մի մասն ես, ով միշտ ցանկանում ա չարիք, բայց wiecznie czyni dobro

----------


## Glück

> Բարև, Glück : Հետաքրքիր մականուն ունես:


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Glück

> Քրիստոֆ Գլյու՞կ


Գործերը լսելուց հետո՝ գուցե: Հիմա ուղղակի Վանիլոպա Գլյուկ:

----------


## Glück

> Գերմաներեն երջանկություն


Էս մականվամբ մի տարի ֆռֆռալուց հետո եմ իմացել գերմաներեն նշանակությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախ այդպես, ես էլ կարծում էի դու այն ուժի մի մասն ես, ով միշտ ցանկանում ա չարիք, բայց wiecznie czyni dobro


Լիզ, էդ ի՞նչ ա

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, էդ ի՞նչ ա


Ինչ չի ով ա, որ տենչում ա չարիք գործում բարիք, բայց եթե դու ինքը չես, կարաս Չուկին ասես, մականուդ դնեք բոնդ, ջեյմս բոնդ․․ թերևս այդքան հետաքրքիր չի, բայց սեքսի ա

----------


## Մուշու

> Էս մականվամբ մի տարի ֆռֆռալուց հետո եմ իմացել գերմաներեն նշանակությունը:


Ավելի լավ ա գերմաներեն իմաստով, ռուսերեն իմաստը շատ դաժան ա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ չի ով ա, որ տենչում ա չարիք գործում բարիք, բայց եթե դու ինքը չես, կարաս Չուկին ասես, մականուդ դնեք բոնդ, ջեյմս բոնդ․․ թերևս այդքան հետաքրքիր չի, բայց սեքսի ա


իմիջայլոց մտածում եմ ավատարս ու նիկս փոխեմ... թարմացնեմ մի քիչ...

----------


## Glück

> Ավելի լավ ա գերմաներեն իմաստով, ռուսերեն իմաստը շատ դաժան ա


Դաժան իրականություն ա:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> իմիջայլոց մտածում եմ ավատարս ու նիկս փոխեմ... թարմացնեմ մի քիչ...


Ջան, էս  կդնես էլի. նենց սեքսի ես ստեղ  :Love: 
Նիկդ էլ դիր «Մեֆուսյ»

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2017)

----------


## Freeman

> Բարև մարդիկ: Ես Գլյուկն եմ:


Բարև, Գլյուկ, ես ֆրիմենն եմ և ես ալկ․․․ լավ տղա եմ։

----------


## Glück

> Բարև, Գլյուկ, ես ֆրիմենն եմ և ես ալկ․․․ լավ տղա եմ։


Բարև Ձեզ, լավ տղա: Իմիջիայլոց Ձեր մականունը փոխելու ժամանակն ա:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բարև Ձեզ, լավ տղա: Իմիջիայլոց Ձեր մականունը փոխելու ժամանակն ա:


Իմ մականունը հլը որ կուտվի, չէ՞:

----------


## Freeman

> Բարև Ձեզ, լավ տղա: Իմիջիայլոց Ձեր մականունը փոխելու ժամանակն ա:


Ձերն էլ ռուսերեն դարձնելու՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Glück

> Իմ մականունը հլը որ կուտվի, չէ՞:


Գինով կուտվի  :Cool:

----------


## Glück

> Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էս թեմայից սկսողների ահագին մասը էս թեմայից դուրս տենց էլ չեն գրում․ գալիս, ներկայանում, բարևու մեն ու կորում


Նորեկների համար դժվար ա թեմաների մեջ միանգամից ընդգրկվելը: Թեման բացում մի ահագին բան կարդում ես, որ հասկանաս ինչ են քննարկում: Լիքը թեմաների ծայրը գտնելը բավականին ժամանակատար ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ջան, էս  կդնես էլի. նենց սեքսի ես ստեղ 
> Նիկդ էլ դիր «Մեֆուսյ»


ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում անեմ... հլա չգիտեմ...

----------


## LisBeth

> իմիջայլոց մտածում եմ ավատարս ու նիկս փոխեմ... թարմացնեմ մի քիչ...


 չէ, շատ ահավոր վատ միտք ա, զարհուրելի։ Իմ ասածները լուրջ մի ընդունի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, շատ ահավոր վատ միտք ա, զարհուրելի։ Իմ ասածները լուրջ մի ընդունի։


չփոխե՞մ... 

ալարում եմ... բայց որ ասում ես վատ միտք ա

----------


## LisBeth

> չփոխե՞մ... 
> 
> ալարում եմ... բայց որ ասում ես վատ միտք ա


 Սենց էլ ես լավը  :Love: , բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում փոխի։ Կկարոտեմ։ Ինձ համար միշտ էլ Մեֆ կլինես, ուզում ա հազար անգամ Զանգուլակ կոչես քեզ։

----------

CactuSoul (16.02.2017), Mephistopheles (16.02.2017), Հայկօ (16.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սենց էլ ես լավը , բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում փոխի։ Կկարոտեմ։ Ինձ համար միշտ էլ Մեֆ կլինես, ուզում ա հազար անգամ Զանգուլակ կոչես քեզ։


տնաշեն, նենց ասեցիր ես էլ կարոտեցի ինձ... մի մոմենտ թբաղ մեռել ոմ ու իմ մահախոսականն եմ կարդում.։

----------

laro (16.02.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Բարև, Ակումբ  :Smile:  Սովորաբար հեռվից հեռու եմ հետևել Ակումբի գործունեությանը ու շատ հետաքրքիր նյութեր գտել այստեղ, որի համար շատ շնորհակալ եմ ակումբցիներին: Վերջապես որոշեցի միանալ ))) Ինչպես ասում են` լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (13.03.2017), Cassiopeia (10.03.2017), ivy (10.03.2017), John (11.03.2017), reminilo (10.03.2017), Sambitbaba (10.03.2017), Smokie (12.03.2017), yerevanci (11.03.2017), _Հրաչ_ (10.03.2017), Աթեիստ (10.03.2017), Անվերնագիր (10.03.2017), Արէա (10.03.2017), Ծլնգ (10.03.2017), Հայկօ (10.03.2017), Մուշու (10.03.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև, Ակումբ  Սովորաբար հեռվից հեռու եմ հետևել Ակումբի գործունեությանը ու շատ հետաքրքիր նյութեր գտել այստեղ, որի համար շատ շնորհակալ եմ ակումբցիներին: Վերջապես որոշեցի միանալ ))) Ինչպես ասում են` լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք



Բա դե բարի գալուստ Դեղին մուկիկ (мой любимый цвет): :Rolleyes:  Մաղթում եմ քեզ ակտիվություն, հետաքրքիր գրառումներ, հաճելի ժամանց ու լավ ընկերների ձեռքբերում: :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բա դե բարի գալուստ Դեղին մուկիկ (мой любимый цвет): Մաղթում եմ քեզ ակտիվություն, հետաքրքիր գրառումներ, հաճելի ժամանց ու լավ ընկերների ձեռքբերում:


Բարով ես եկել

----------


## Մուշու

> Բարև, Ակումբ  Սովորաբար հեռվից հեռու եմ հետևել Ակումբի գործունեությանը ու շատ հետաքրքիր նյութեր գտել այստեղ, որի համար շատ շնորհակալ եմ ակումբցիներին: Վերջապես որոշեցի միանալ ))) Ինչպես ասում են` լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք


Բարի գալուստ  :Smile:

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Smokie (14.03.2017)

----------


## Diana99

Ողջույն, սիրելի ակումբ  :Smile: 
Նորեկ չեմ, բայց երկար ժամանակ չէի երևում  :Blush:  սիրում եմ ամեն բան ինչը որ կապված է արվեստի հետ: Երգում եմ և ջազի մեծ սիրահար եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2017), John (30.03.2017), Sambitbaba (30.03.2017), Smokie (30.03.2017), Աթեիստ (30.03.2017), Հայկօ (29.03.2017), Նիկեա (30.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ողջույն, սիրելի ակումբ 
> Նորեկ չեմ, բայց երկար ժամանակ չէի երևում  սիրում եմ ամեն բան ինչը որ կապված է արվեստի հետ: Երգում եմ և ջազի մեծ սիրահար եմ:


Բարի վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------

Diana99 (30.03.2017), Universe (09.01.2019)

----------


## paqavor

Բարև Ակումբ:

----------

boooooooom (04.10.2017), CactuSoul (04.10.2017), Smokie (04.10.2017), Աթեիստ (04.10.2017), Հարդ (04.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բարև Ակումբ:


Ողջույն, հետաքրքիր նիքով նոր ակումբցի  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.10.2017), Աթեիստ (04.10.2017)

----------


## Brutus

Բարև Ակումբ ։ Ֆեյսբուքից հուսահատված՝ հեռվից միշտ հետևում էի ակումբի գործունեությանը, այդպես որոշեցի միանալ 
Սիրում եմ ժամանակակից արվեստ և տեխնոլոգիաներ  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (07.11.2017), CactuSoul (07.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.11.2017), Quyr Qery (07.11.2017), Smokie (14.11.2017), Աթեիստ (07.11.2017), Անվերնագիր (07.11.2017), Հայկօ (07.11.2017), Մուշու (07.11.2017), Ուլուանա (07.11.2017), Տրիբուն (07.11.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարև Ակումբ ։ Ֆեյսբուքից հուսահատված՝ հեռվից միշտ հետևում էի ակումբի գործունեությանը, այդպես որոշեցի միանալ 
> Սիրում եմ ժամանակակից արվեստ և տեխնոլոգիաներ


Եվ դու՞...

----------

Arpine (07.11.2017), CactuSoul (07.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (07.11.2017), Աթեիստ (07.11.2017), Ուլուանա (07.11.2017), Տրիբուն (07.11.2017)

----------


## Brutus

Կներես հարցդ չհասկացա ։) դու ել՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներես հարցդ չհասկացա ։) դու ել՞


Ի՜հ, գոնե մականունդ ընտրելուց իմանայիր ինչ մականուն ես ընտրում  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.11.2017)

----------


## Brutus

> Եվ դու՞...


Աաա նոր գլխի ընկա  :Smile:   :LOL:  ուշադիր չէի աաա

----------


## Bookinist

Բարև ակումբ, ես bookinist-ն եմ։ Ինչպես կռահեցիք շատ եմ սիրում գրքեր կարդալ։ Ակումբը կարդում եմ 2012 թվականից, բայց չէի համարձակվում գրանցվեի, քանի որ մտածում էի ում են պետք իմ գրառումները, սակայն քանի որ հիմա գտնվում եմ արտերկրում, Հայաստանը կարոտում եմ ու ուզում եմ ինչ-որ անկյունում արտահայտեմ մտքերս։ Չկամ սոց ցանցերում։ Երաժշտությունից սիրում եմ հիփ-հոփ, իսկ հիփ-հոփից դուրս՝ Փինք Ֆլոյդ։

----------

Arpine (14.11.2017), boooooooom (14.11.2017), CactuSoul (15.11.2017), John (14.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.11.2017), Quyr Qery (14.11.2017), Sambitbaba (14.11.2017), Smokie (14.11.2017), Հայկօ (14.11.2017), Ուլուանա (14.11.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բարև ակումբ, ես bookinist-ն եմ։ Ինչպես կռահեցիք շատ եմ սիրում գրքեր կարդալ։ Ակումբը կարդում եմ 2012 թվականից, բայց չէի համարձակվում գրանցվեի, քանի որ մտածում էի ում են պետք իմ գրառումները, սակայն քանի որ հիմա գտնվում եմ արտերկրում, Հայաստանը կարոտում եմ ու ուզում եմ ինչ-որ անկյունում արտահայտեմ մտքերս։ Չկամ սոց ցանցերում։ Երաժշտությունից սիրում եմ հիփ-հոփ, իսկ հիփ-հոփից դուրս՝ Փինք Ֆլոյդ։


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ։
Հուսով եմ, արտասահմանում քեզ որպես կոսմոպոլիտ ես դրսևորում, թե չէ մի օր իսլամի ներկայացուցիչների կարող ա հանդիպես վատ իմաստով։

----------


## Bookinist

> Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ։
> Հուսով եմ, արտասահմանում քեզ որպես կոսմոպոլիտ ես դրսևորում, թե չէ մի օր իսլամի ներկայացուցիչների կարող ա հանդիպես վատ իմաստով։


Շատ եմ հանդիպում․․․ Ես Լիոն եմ բնակվում, ամբողջ ֆրանսիան արաբ ա ու սևամորթ․․․ ֆրանսիացի չի մնացել

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բարև ակումբ, ես bookinist-ն եմ։ Ինչպես կռահեցիք շատ եմ սիրում գրքեր կարդալ։ Ակումբը կարդում եմ 2012 թվականից, բայց չէի համարձակվում գրանցվեի, քանի որ մտածում էի ում են պետք իմ գրառումները, սակայն քանի որ հիմա գտնվում եմ արտերկրում, Հայաստանը կարոտում եմ ու ուզում եմ ինչ-որ անկյունում արտահայտեմ մտքերս։ Չկամ սոց ցանցերում։ Երաժշտությունից սիրում եմ հիփ-հոփ, իսկ հիփ-հոփից դուրս՝ Փինք Ֆլոյդ։


Բարի գալուստ... :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև Ակումբ ։ Ֆեյսբուքից հուսահատված՝ հեռվից միշտ հետևում էի ակումբի գործունեությանը, այդպես որոշեցի միանալ 
> Սիրում եմ ժամանակակից արվեստ և տեխնոլոգիաներ





> Բարև ակումբ, ես bookinist-ն եմ։ Ինչպես կռահեցիք շատ եմ սիրում գրքեր կարդալ։ Ակումբը կարդում եմ 2012 թվականից, բայց չէի համարձակվում գրանցվեի, քանի որ մտածում էի ում են պետք իմ գրառումները, սակայն քանի որ հիմա գտնվում եմ արտերկրում, Հայաստանը կարոտում եմ ու ուզում եմ ինչ-որ անկյունում արտահայտեմ մտքերս։ Չկամ սոց ցանցերում։ Երաժշտությունից սիրում եմ հիփ-հոփ, իսկ հիփ-հոփից դուրս՝ Փինք Ֆլոյդ։


Բարի գալուստ հետաքրքիր ակումբցիներ: :Good:

----------


## Interdenominational

Բարև Ակումբ... ես եկա: 

Ուզում եմ մասնավորապես շնորհակալություն հայտնել Chuk-ին, անառակ որդու վերադարձը օպերատիվ կազմակերպելու համար  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (09.02.2018), Cassiopeia (08.02.2018), Chuk (08.02.2018), Gayl (11.02.2018), John (09.02.2018), Sambitbaba (09.02.2018), Smokie (09.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2018), _Հրաչ_ (09.02.2018), Աթեիստ (08.02.2018), Դատարկություն (11.02.2018), Նիկեա (09.02.2018), Շինարար (09.02.2018)

----------


## Smokie

> Բարև Ակումբ... ես եկա: 
> 
> Ուզում եմ մասնավորապես շնորհակալություն հայտնել Chuk-ին, անառակ որդու վերադարձը օպերատիվ կազմակերպելու համար



Բարի վերադարձ հարգելիս: :Clapping:

----------

Interdenominational (18.02.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վաու՜, արդեն 4 տարուց ավել ա անցել 
> 
> Նորից ողջույն )


 @Nanik ջան բարի գալուստ,էս քո՞ նկարնա  :LOL:

----------


## Խուանիտո

Բարև Ակումբ,ես Խուանիտոն եմ,գիտեմ որ իմ մասին լսել եք,եկել եմ ակումբ,որ գերեմ ձեր սրտերը  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.04.2019), Smokie (22.04.2019), Աթեիստ (22.04.2019), Նիկեա (22.04.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բարև Ակումբ,ես Խուանիտոն եմ,գիտեմ որ իմ մասին լսել եք,եկել եմ ակումբ,որ գերեմ ձեր սրտերը


Բարև Խուանիտո ջան,հուսամ քեզ ստեղ լավ կզգաս  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> Բարև Ակումբ,ես Խուանիտոն եմ,գիտեմ որ իմ մասին լսել եք,եկել եմ ակումբ,որ գերեմ ձեր սրտերը


 Խուանիտո ջան, բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Մի ընկեր ունեմ՝ մականունը Խառնակիչ ա: 2008 թվին լավ ակտիվ էր ակումբում: Հետո էլ չմտավ՝ չգիտեմ ինչի: Ինքն Արցախից էր… տարիքով կին էր: Որ մի օր որոշի մտնել՝ կծանոթացնեմ: Բարով ես եկել: Յոհանը մեր ընգերն ա: Եթե դու մեր ընգերոջ ընգերն ես ուրեմն ավտոմատ մեր ընգերն էլ ես :Cool:

----------


## Խուանիտո

> Խուանիտո ջան, բարի գալուստ ակումբ: Մի ընկեր ունեմ՝ մականունը Խառնակիչ ա: 2008 թվին լավ ակտիվ էր ակումբում: Հետո էլ չմտավ՝ չգիտեմ ինչի: Ինքն Արցախից էր… տարիքով կին էր: Որ մի օր որոշի մտնել՝ կծանոթացնեմ: Բարով ես եկել: Յոհանը մեր ընգերն ա: Եթե դու մեր ընգերոջ ընգերն ես ուրեմն ավտոմատ մեր ընգերն էլ ես


Աբրիս Ադամ ջան,ընկերը ո՞րն ա,ես հենց Յոհանն եմ  :LOL:

----------

Adam (22.04.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Աբրիս Ադամ ջան,ընկերը ո՞րն ա,ես հենց Յոհանն եմ


հա՜՜՜ դու աչքիս Ջորդան Փիլի « Us » ից լավ ոգեշնչվեցիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> հա՜՜՜ դու աչքիս Ջորդան Փիլի « Us » ից լավ ոգեշնչվեցիր


դեռ չեմ նայել,ես ուժս տարին մեկ եմ նայում  :LOL:

----------

Adam (22.04.2019)

----------

